# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  LD experience checklist

## toomanypossibilities

LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOING 
LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOING 
LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOING 

We are making a MASSIVE list of dream scenarios....
I would like to encourage dreamviews members to add their ideas.

If you want to create a new category, just ask.  The more categories the better, it helps to think up new ideas.


*Reality Testing Techniques:*

	Flying
	Turning on Lights
	Creating Objects (works best if created outside your field of vision)


*Lighthearted Action/Adventure* 

	Flying 	
   o	into outer space
   o	inbetween skyscrapers
   o	alongside  balls of light
	Climb Mt. Everest
	Swing from tree to tree in a rainforest (like a monkey or flying squirrel would)
	You're Lassie, and you really just don't give a damn anymore
	Cross the Great Wall of China in a brand new Viper
	You are one of the terrorsits that hijacked a plane on 9/11,  but instead you have a change of heart and bring your hostages to the Carribean for a holiday.


*Dark Action/Adventure*

	Encountering aliens
	Fighting w/ cool weapons (ninja style maybe)
	Become evil Superman
	Kill a munchkin.
	You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island. The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne.


*Comedy/Things that might be funny*

	Do some stand-up comedy
	Terrorize a Mascot at a large sporting event
	Slap President Bush
	Slap a mime.
	Read the funniest comic strip that has ever been written . Let your mind fill in the details.
	Kill a munchkin.
	You're the lead singer of the Village People, and your costume is the Orkin Man.
	You're an astronaut, performing laxative experiments on the ISS.
	You're the lead singer of a hard rock group, and you step up to the mic at a huge concert and sing "I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts"
	You are the 14th person at The Last Supper,  drunk/stoned out of your tree.

*Sex:*
This one Im pretty sure we can just leave to each individuals imagination.  I wanted to offer only one idea.

	Sex in zero gravity



*Special Abilities:*

              Elastic limbs.
	Night Vision
	Your finger is an orgasm gun




*Misc.  (could be put into new catagories if we think of more)*

	creating scenes from your favorite book/movie and acting them out
	walking through a mirror to the other side
	summoning a dream guide
	extending time
	Eat a MASSIVE amount of LSD.
	Visiting other worlds via "scout" technique 
	Unlocking dreaming emissary


*Become something else:*

	You are a sperm racing for the egg
	You are Hugh Hefners glasses.



*Exploring Relationships*

	Manifesting a telephone and calling a friend (listen attentively to what they say)

*Exploring Yourself:*

	Manifest your subconscious to become your dream guide. 
	Manifest a telephone and call yourself.
	Barganing with subconscious mind
          Questions to ask/things to say 

o	Things will be better for both of us if we have more lucid dreams, lets work together to make it happen. 
o	What is conciousness? 
o	Is there something youve been trying to tell me?


*Shared Dreams:*
If someone with knowledge and experience with this could write this one that would be great.


*Mysterious  * 
These are ones that your mind has to create its own interpretation on what might happen. Avoid reading other people experiences with the following ideas until AFTER you have successfully attempted it.

	Watch a crop circle being formed
	How do they get the Caramilk into a Caramilk bar?
	Go hang out in Heaven.
	Watch a star implode on itself


*Involving Famous People*

      You're in the Wild West, enagaged in a Poker game with Stephen Hawking. 
The stakes: the entire space time continuum! 
      Have dinner with Larry King
      Appear on your favorite TV talk show

----------


## Identity X

Great idea. Obviously a guru like that bloke (you know, whats-his-name) who says he has 3 or 4 LDs a night, would have to compile it.

----------


## Truthbearer

Not necesarily. We could just create a list based on our collective experiences...each person will add something that they have done or that they have heard it's interesting...

----------


## Ev

Good idea! I was thinking of something similar when I just started LD.

However my intentions were to put this list in my pocket and actually get it out and read it while I'm in a dream. Kinda like a reminder...

Never acomplished that tho...

----------


## Death-Wuad

well i think the best way to start is for us to start naming some stuff:

flying
creating objects
turning on lights
sex
dream sharing
fighting w/ cool weapons (ninja style maybe)
creating scenes from your favorite book/movie and acting them out
walking through a mirror to the other side

----------


## Ev

flying into outer space

Encountering aliens

Visiting other worlds via "scout" technique

summoning dream guide

Unlocking dreaming emissary *not sure on this one*

barganing with subconscious mind

extending time

----------


## Artie J

•Kill a munchkin.
•You're the lead singer of the Village People, and your costume is
the Orkin Man.
•You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island.  The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne.
•You're in the Wild West, enagaged in a Poker game with Stephen Hawking. The stakes:  the entire space time continuum!
•You're an astronaut, performing laxative experiments on the ISS.
•You're the king of the rumba beat!
•Get inside the fridge and close the door to see if the light really goes out.
•You're Lassie, and you really just don't give a damn anymore.
•Rinse, repeat, rinse, repeat.
•You're the lead singer of a hard rock group, and you step up to the mic at a huge concert and sing "I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts"
•You're the captain of the Love Boat, and you've just ordered an orgy on the Lido deck.
•You have the power to remember where you put your keys.
•Slap a mime.
•Have dinner with Larry King.  On second thought, kill another munchkin.

----------


## Seeker

I've stickied this and will create an entry in the tutorials section with your name on it.

If the mods will help me keep it up to date, we will try to copy items from here into the tutorial so that we have a nicely formatted and ordered list.

[toomanypossibillities] I'll take you up on your offer to help.  If you scan the thread and gather all recent posts into a single post, you will make life much easier for me and the mods!

Great idea!

----------


## dale

i think one of the most interesting things to do is be an evil superman.
you have all his powers etc, but do whatever u want with em.  from throwing cars into buildings to flying superspeed to whatever the limits of ur imagination are!

----------


## baconmastermind

*What about:*

Visting another planet

Morphing your body into something else

Reading people's minds

Destroy buildings with your mind

----------


## toomanypossibilities

I'm stuck at a mall for an hour and a half to wait for a haircut,  so i've got nothing but time to kill.   Oh yeah,  free internet kiosks kick ass.


Become your favorite player for your favorite team of your favorite sport in the most important game of the year.

You are an actual Bikini Inspector

Feed birds antacid pills and watch them expload.  (I have never done this and will never do this in waking life,  but in a dream what the heck)

Play practical jokes on your principle/boss.

Play GOD.

Play SATAN.

You are the lead acordian player for the worlds most popular Heavy Metal band.

Swim with the dolphins.

Rob a bank.

Appear as a special guest in a Family Guy episode. (would this work? have a cartoon LD?)

Go over Niagra Falls without a barrel.

Fly to the moon in your bathtub.

Outrun the cops in a high speed chase.

Fly a stealth fighter jet.

List of people who deserve slapping:
Slap prez Bush
Slap Saddam Hussein
Slap Osama Bin Ladden
Slap your friendly neighbourhood child molester.
Slap yourself.
Slap that guy that cut you off the other day.
Slap Leonardo DiCaprio
Slap the most ignorant person you know.
Slap prez. Bush again, on the other cheek.

*Things to do to President Bush*  (i'm sorry, but he's satan in my books.)
Be the guy that gave him the pretzel that almost killed him.
Kill the president's dog and watch him cry.
Sleep with his wife, and daughters.
Beat him in the upcoming election.
Send him to Iraq to fight his war,  his job is to jump on grenades.  (if you make it so he can get hurt but not die,  this could be fun).
Make him ride a pony straight through Bagdhad.
Set the White House on fire.
Send him to work at McDonalds.

*Dream Therapy*

-  If you have any kind of phobia you would like to get rid of,  try and confront it in an LD.  
For example: afraid of heights? scale the side of a large skyscraper.  
Afraid of spiders? Go play with one.  Or better yet,  become a spider.

Warning!: if you lose control of your dream things may turn sour.

Is there a person that you have feeling for but havn't yet found the courage to tell them?   Ask them in a dream.

(errr....  i'm not sure about that one, you have to EXPECT them to feel the same way in the LD.   If you think they're going to say no in WL (Wakeing Life) then that might carry over into your LD, and you're going to get shut down simply because you thats what you were expecting)

----------


## Death-Wuad

if we're going to make a list of things to do in a dream, then we should generalize it. this could get to be a very long + pointless list if we dont. like i can say:

be cheese
be bread
be a mouse
be the floor
be a wall
be your mom
be your dad
be god
be Hugh Hefner (that would fall under the category of godly   :wink2:  )
be a squirrel

or i can generalize it by saying:

Change your dream body into something else

----------


## toomanypossibilities

I see your point on needing to generalize things, because it will indeed turn into a very long list.

But how do you generalize something like:

'get into a high speed chase with the cops'
or
'Feed birds antacid pills and watch them expload. '

----------


## Placebo

WTF is a munchkin?
The only munchkin I know of is the cat with short legs - is that the same thing this list refers to?

Oh, and sex in zero grav would apparently be very very difficult and complicated. Not much fun in practice.   ::?:

----------


## Seeker

Munchkin, one of those short people from the Wizard of Oz.
Distantly related to the Oompa Loompa's

----------


## Placebo

> short people from the Wizard of Oz[/b]



Thanks... but I'd rather kill Barney or Teletubbies. Graphically.

----------


## rogue_noir

If you want to do something illegal, dangerous, and/or stupid in front of people, ask the people around you if you're dreaming as the reality check.  If they look at you like they don't understand you, then you're not dreaming.

----------


## incubusfunkman

if your going to toy around with your dream world , why not do somthing benificail or enlightening like:

be your subconcious
make new nuero pathways in your brain
have a conversation with yourself as your subconcious
meet your "soul mate"
try to learn a dream language
Practice dream:
autogenics
astral projection
remote viewing
clairvoyance
telepathy
stress manegment
chakra tunning
speed learning
chi
precognition
endorphin realese
increase IQ
past life regression
better memory
meditation
self confidance

improve yourself, what better opertunity than the dream world were your subconcious resides.

----------


## Placebo

Nice list incubus
Some of those are things I hadn't considered before

----------


## ave

Hi all! Sometimes I have had trouble doing this kind of things in the lists. 
I've heard a hard  voice (internal, I guess) sayng to me things like:

"STOP DOING THOSE FOOL THINGS!! NOT EVERYBODY CAN ARRIVE TO THIS POINT YOU'VE REACHED, AND YOU USE IT JUST FOR FUN!! COME HERE AGAIN ONLY WHEN YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO. OTHERWISE, AVOID TRYING IT AGAIN, IT CAN BE VERY DANGEROUS!"


 :Sad:  Off course this scared me and I had no more ld's for a while each time I heard the voices. Didn't it happen to you???
Best wishes!
AVE

----------


## Placebo

haha ave... its probably your conscience bothering you because you want to do something more worthwhile in your lucids.
You need to have a good think about what you want out of your lucid dreams  :smiley: 

I also have problems with my subconscious getting upset with me  :wink2:   ::D:

----------


## Remus

> _Originally posted by rogue_noir_
> *If you want to do something illegal, dangerous, and/or stupid in front of people, ask the people around you if you're dreaming as the reality check.  If they look at you like they don't understand you, then you're not dreaming.*



Not always. You should do more RC's than that. people have had dreams where they act like that.

Here's what I wanna do in my next LD

*Fly
*talk to my sub-conscience
*Ask what I _really_ Think the harry potter characotr Remus looks like..xD
*Transform into a kitteh
*Meet a DC of some of my favorite TV show charactors
*run at super speed
*Talk and amaze random DCs..xD

----------


## slimslowslider

Great ideas... I like the esoteric stuff incubus, there's some there I must try if I remember.  Which have you done?  (PS done all the below except for the last, at least nothing lasting!)

As it was said - difficult to make list when ANYTHING is possible in a LD.  The only limits are in the imagination.  

For fun:
I always enjoy superpowers (how many different superheroes are there?)
also
bouncing very very high
being spiderman
being a wizard (kind of a tautology in a LD)
breathing underwater
sex with a mermaid
flying flying flying
riding a dragon
being a dragon
defeating demons
running with wolves (as a wolf)
visiting your own art show, ...

On a more serious note, there's: 
removing negative karma
overcomming fears
dissolving attachments (including to lucid dreaming?!??!?, and including to dissolving attachments!!!)
seeking guidance from various teachers
reading the book of life (found in Da Mo's Cave)
perfecting a skill
healing self/ others
attaining enlightenment...

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by slimslowslider_
> *sex with a mermaid*



You realise that if its anything like dolphin entertainments, you will need a friend or two to 'nudge' you into position under water..  ::D:

----------


## Truthbearer

My true question is, if mermaids' lower half is that of a fish, then...well...how does that work?  ::?:  



 :tongue2:

----------


## slimslowslider

> My true question is, if mermaids' lower half is that of a fish, then...well...how does that work?  [/b]



Yes actually there _was_ a slight anatomical incompatability (is this bestiality  :Oops:  ), and I remember the sand being gritty... however anything is possible in an LD.  Actually now I think back to it we went to find a motel, and I realised that I didnt have any clean socks, so I found a sock shop and lost lucidity trying to decide which ones to buy... fool, fool, fool!  I was young and inexperienced then of course, now I would just turn into a merman, or an octopusman   ::wink::  ahem!

----------


## loose id

-have ballistic farts that detonate buildings
-be worshipped by a mass of a million people
-be tended to by nine nekked women (at least one asian)
-set fire to all of the oceans then fly out to space to watch it burn
-do heroin
-be Axl Rose
-visit Neptune
-wear a kilt, carry a sabre and lead an army of skeletons armed with double barrell shotguns into congress to unleash.
-find out when I'm gonna meet my soul mate, or if I even have one.

----------


## nightowl

kool stuff. I'll add on to this list using my list. If some of the things on my list seem familar then it's because I added on to it from suggestions form this site and even from this topic

*Lucid Must Do's*

1. Try controlling the flight paths of the asteroids and or even "lasso" them in towards yourself. In other words, mentally pull them towards you so that they will hit you and "bathe" yourself with fire. For some reason any sort of extreme heat (fire, stars, coals, etc.) seem to feel very cleansing to me. Sounds weird, but If you ever have dreams about stars or flaming asteroids, etc., try flying toward it or into it and see what happens semi-check. I was able to call down a meteor.

2. Look into a mirror and see your image. Try to walk through the mirror. 

3.While you're in a Lucid Dream Find a phone or make a wireless phone or any phone appear whichever one you like. And concentrate on correct formations of numbers/buttons meaning, make sure that they look normal once you discover that all numbers are in their correct place Dial someone Close to you, and watch what happens. 

4. Create (interdimension)portals

5. Walk through walls/windows/doors.

6. Stop time temporarily or freeze it. 

7. Grow wings. 

8. Run/fly at light speed. Fly into outer space

9. Cause destructive Mayhem. 

10. Control the elements(i.e water, fire, earth, lightning, light, darkness etc.) 

11. Try to sleep walk while in a dream. Control the body like a puppet.

12. Instead of willing to do something. Wish for it!

13. Summon things (Ghosts, monsters, people, animals, things, mythical creatures) 

14. Dream share/Mutual dream with someone

15. Turn on the TV/Turn on the radio

16. Do something with a star. Make it explode/implode or something

17. Find your dream guide. Ask her name. Ask "Is there something youve been trying to tell me?" and "Things will be better for both of us if we have more lucid dreams, lets work together to make it happen" 
.
18. Go to dreamviews.com/use a computer. 

19. Run into a solid object for an OBE/induse OBE or astral projection. 

20. Speak in a different language.

21. Turn into a girl

22. Assimilate things. Like a tree, fire, water electricity, stones, diamonds, crystals, star etc.

23. Witness a nuclear explosion

24. visit other worlds/meet alien life

25. meet my soulmate

26. see the future

27. what was my past life

*Hope that helps! *

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by loose id_
> *-have ballistic farts that detonate buildings*



  ::holyshit::  

 ::laughtillhurts::  

I'll stop quoting you one of these days, but you are just a constant source of laughter for me loose id.

----------


## slimslowslider

I liked the idea of being tended to by 'nine nekked women'!  Do they have nine heads too?   ::wink::   Sounds like a job for octopusman!

----------


## chief81

> _Originally posted by loose id_
> *-have ballistic farts that detonate buildings
> -be worshipped by a mass of a million people
> -be tended to by nine nekked women (at least one asian)
> -set fire to all of the oceans then fly out to space to watch it burn
> -do heroin
> -be Axl Rose
> -visit Neptune
> -wear a kilt, carry a sabre and lead an army of skeletons armed with double barrell shotguns into congress to unleash.
> -find out when I'm gonna meet my soul mate, or if I even have one.*



some of my dutch ovens have come dangerously close to being toxic. 
that's comparable to ballistic flatulent ability, which some of my friends say that i do indeed possess in the waking world, especially after eight or nine pints of strongbow.   ::lol::  




as for lucid to do lists, i'm surprise dnobody has though of the following, since it will NEVER happen again in a million years:
-watch the toronto maple leafs win the stanley cup

 ::lol::

----------


## TheChosen

Hmm , interesting topic.. i saw only few ideas about time , extending it and stoping it.
It is much better a total control of the time , something like a rewind, stop , forward motion. I do it sometimes when things don't work out the way i hoped for , so i just turn time rewind to a point where i go trying again. Or a month ago i tried accelerating time to something like a century per second and watched the buildings around me fall apart as time passed by.
I am not sure though how safe it is playing around with time, i've had two dreams set apart in about a year of being visited by beings in human shape but instead of their eyes they got light shining (hmm something like my avatar lol) and warned me not to play around again with time. Anyone heard something like that or had a similar experience?

And not sure if i saw telekinesis.. its the second best thing after flying and great for testing if i am dreaming. Just trying to move objects with my intent.

----------


## nightowl

> And not sure if i saw telekinesis.. its the second best thing after flying and great for testing if i am dreaming. Just trying to move objects with my intent.[/b]



I didn't list it because I've already had multiple dreams where I had telekinesis and you're right it's friggin awesome! sometimes i use telekinesis as my reality checks.





> It is much better a total control of the time , something like a rewind, stop , forward motion. i've had two dreams set apart in about a year of being visited by beings in human shape but instead of their eyes they got light shining (hmm something like my avatar lol) and warned me not to play around again with time. Anyone heard something like that or had a similar experience?[/b]



I was the one who was able to stop time whenever i wanted. I've also  rewinded time once and but it was one of those dreams where you had superpowers(although control of time was not my power). I did something to something else and I thought that whole scene was awesome so I wanted to do it again. somehow i rewinded it again and did the same thing(it was a kickass scene, let's say tidal waves are involved). I've stopped time, but ill try to rewind it in one of my lucid dreams. you're experience with these "beings" is interesting. i've never heard of something like that happening, but you are the first person ive met here who claimed to have had complete manipulation with time. I will try this when i get the chance and if something awkward happens. I'll contact to you about it

----------


## finalhope

When I gain a feel for lucidity I would...

Fight myself

Put myself in movies

Put myself in war (D Day, anyone?)

Control free will

Visit far off places

Control time, to stay dreaming for at least a few "days"


A little more specific to me:

Journey back in time to watch medieval battles

Slay the king/president/PM/dictator and rule

Heat up the Cold War

Pilot the SR17, F22, F16, F15, P52D, Zero, SEAL RIB (boat)

Confront phobias...I have two, "grey" aliens, and pitch black darkness. I'm not afraid of the dark...it's just that the first phobia could be lurking in it. I don't belive in aliens, but this is a serious phobia that effects me deeply. Strangely enough, if my eyes adjust to the darkness I feel fine. I feel like a Navy SEAL or something.

Start a riot

Stop a riot

Get the girl

Have sex with the girl

Kill the girl, she was not worthy of The Great Lord Tetsou

More sex...

Dream an entire lifetime (80-100 years, in one night)



Once I "master" lucidity, I would want to load up a white plane, and try to delve deep into the coding that makes up myself.

----------


## kraid

post you top 5 lucid things to do list!

ex. 

1. flying   ::flyaway::  

2. take over the world  ::evil::  

3... and so on!   ::dreaming::

----------


## wasup

In no particular order 

1. Fly

2. Eat hundreds of types of awesome food mmmmm

3.   :Hi baby:  

4. Other crap like super fast running and underwater swimming (while breathing) 

5. Focus on getting to a higher level of lucidity and clearness.

6.  Find my dream guide and tell[ him to make me lucid in all of my dreams.

----------


## gameover

Go buy groceries and...get this...get a 10% discount!

----------


## ColtEtish

1. Increase dream length
2. Increase dream control
3. Learn how to change dreamscapes
4. Have my puppy talk to me
5. Become Legolas the wood elf from LOTR

----------


## themuffinking

1. Bang every woman on earth in one dream
2345. Get Britney Spears to have the same dream as me.

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by ColtEtish_
> *
> 5. Become Legolas the wood elf from LOTR*



MEET Legolas the wood elf from LOTR and do certain.. favors.. for him.  
 ::-P:  

Ooh.. become a king's advisor and make him do stupid things, like.. trade in the country for a shiny post-it note.

And fight demon things at *Dante's* side. Mmmmmm.

----------


## Remus

1. run underwater on the floor of a large body of water (breathing underwater, too)
2. Becmoe a few charactors from a TV show
3. go into my favorite TV show
4.Meet and tell my dream guide to make me lucid alot
5. Talk to a DC and ask him what should I do now.

----------


## Football86

-Try walking around naked it front of people, its always fun to see their reactions
            - try doing htis in different places, school, movies, ex.

-While flying, fly through the city.
            - its fun dodging buildings while flying, flying over buildings,that sort of thing

-Look at a table
            - Really look close at the table and look at how amazingly vivid the wood is, try other things as well, stop the dream and just look around for a minute( its pretty amazing how life like things can appear in your dream, take some time to admire your minds work)

-Try different electronics
             - Play with the TV, computer, phone, ex.

-Prank a few people
             - Take advantage of the fact that you can change appearence, voice pitch, ex., try prank phone calls, change your appearence in front of your friends, be creative

-Drive
             - Get in the car/ motorcycle you've always wanted and take it for a ride, since you never have to pay your dream speed tickets, floor it

-Flying
             - First off flying alone is fun, but if you ever get bored of that try somthing new, fly on a broomstick, sit in class and make your desk fly around the room, make other peoples objects fly, make other people fly again be creative

-Try reading
             - Instead of doing a reality check, read something that you find, i suspect that somtimes your subconcious mind may be giving you messages this way. Open the book and read a few pages.

-Try cooking
            - See what happens, eat the food, go raid the supermarket, raid a refridgerator, eat non-editble foods as well.

-Talk to dream charecters
            -Try to have a conversation with a dream charecter, i always find that they're pretty strange conversations, see what they tell you.

----------


## TheChosen

Also passing through walls is a great way of getting into our out of buildings. The flying through city reminded me of it.. fly literarly 'through' the city.. meaning through the walls of the buildings  :smiley: 
nightowl: cool , make sure you tell me how your experiences with time turn out..

----------


## blatantfish

Things i would like to do while lucid

1. Fly!!
2. Cast magic, create real life scenarious to see what people would do if i did such and such
3. Be a master artist!
4. Paris Hilton!
5. fight evil monsters and stuff

----------


## finalhope

You got it wrong, it should be:





> _Originally posted by blatantfish_
> *
> 4. Paris Hiltons!
> *

----------


## dr34m_w34v3r

thingz i would while lucid...hmmm...

1.FIGHT OF ZOMBIEZ! ooh yeah! hahah

2.what we do everynight...IT'S TIME TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD. *thank u Pinky and the Brain*

3.Time travel!

4.Eat food that is endless! like BBQ. MMM...=d

5.UR MOM...............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..im just kidiing...........................................  ..................................................  ..........................hmmm...LETZ SEE...............................................  ..................................................  ...................dream a dream. does that make sense?

Stay it kool.

----------


## reverie

1. fly!   ::teeth::  
2. take over the world
3. go to the future
4. eat awesome food
5. see what it feels like to die

----------


## smoovD

1. fly
2. jessica alba
3. get in a tank and drive around blowing things up  :smiley: 
4. one on one against tracy mcgrady
5. run up to dc's and kick em in the nuts/cooter (just to see what theyd do)

----------


## Ales

1 - riding a nazgul 
2 - flying through space and visiting other planets, find the origin of the universe
3 - making my own movies with actors nobody heard of

ALES

----------


## Avi

1. this would be really hard i would think: try to find your bed, go to sleep and have a lucid dream.
2. fly
3. join others' dreams
4.  ::wink::  
5.  find out what i will do with my life

----------


## loose id

1. I dunno. It'll hit me when I'm lucid.

----------


## spairearhrke

I would suggest talking to someone who is dead....not scary dead  :tongue2: ...but someone who you learned from in life...like for me it would be my Great Grandmother who passed away last year. Or maybe a great leader of the past. The only problem is that they would reply something that was in your imagination as well....but it may be something that could be an insight into your subconscious what you really think about yourself or what you think that you think about yourself or something that you just need to here but won't listen to yourself and you have to hear it from someone else.

----------


## Lucid83

Ask dream characters what time it is and see their response at two times.  Then ask them why the time changes so radically and see their response.

Have dream characters throw you up in the air.

Get into a car accident.

Open a door with your hands from a distance.

Fly into a space ship.

Get into a car and make it fly.

----------


## ColtEtish

New one, do not grab the first hot chick and have sex with her and get all excited and lose lucidity.

Now I want to have a conversation with someone   :smiley:

----------


## Lucid83

Ask dream characters how you are able to fly and see their response

Find a vacuum cleaner and while flying hold the nozzle toward where you want to move to.   The vacuum will pull you toward the area you want to go.  I tried this last night and it worked.  8)

----------


## Skittles

Things I like to do in LDs:

1.  Fly. (Probably all time favorite of many people.)
2.  Kill people knowing that it is a dream.
3.  Get in Star Wars-esque flying battles.
4.  Convince people that it is a dream.
5.  Live an alternate life with ...*mumbles*.

In no order.  And isn't Mumbles so hot?  I love Mumbles.

----------


## Lucid83

dance, go clubbin!!!   :Exclaim:  

dance with the dream characters

----------


## OrangeStar

Go on your favorite game show and win all the money!

 Of course I havent actually LD'ed yet, but this sounds fun if its possible!

----------


## Amethyst Star

If I manage to get lucid for any length of time I know what I want to do, in this order:

1.  Summon my dream guide and ask him WTH is going on with my inability to become lucid (except for that one time)

2.  Go to a pool and practice doing some spectacular dives until I perfect them and (maybe) try them out IRL.....that could be dangerous, though.

3a.  FLY!!!!
3b.  Become Spiderman (I've done that in normal dreams and it's so awesome!)

----------


## Corrupt

Do not try to fly!
Everyone seems to choose this as the first thing to do in a lucid dream (me included at first) and i find it is VERY difficult to make happen unless the dream permits it.  It is an enjoyable experience and feels perfectly natural when it does happen - it is just very difficult to MAKE happen and other than a quick thrill is pretty pointless as a goal.

Do something to analyse the dream for future reference, as the rules in a lucid dream seem to remain constant (already done this several times, and discovered alot of things as i went).

Press play on a cd player you come across, you can hear the music as though it were actually playing, and enjoy listening to it (i found through repeated exercises).  Do the same on a VCR or television - the results may be interesting or amusing.

Sometimes I will hear excellant music which is produced by the dream (I write music on a keyboard) and the dream music is far better than I can write physically - so remembering a piece of music from a dream you can recreate it and claim it as your own as if youd actually sat down and written it.

I suppose somebody who creates ART from imagery in their heads, may use a lucid dream to this effect instead.

----------


## Amethyst Star

1.  Contact my dream guide and request that he/she tell me how to become lucid more often (I don't like things demanded of me so why should I demand?).... Then we can team up and go kick some evil butt!

2.  Find a diving pool and learn to do some nifty-cool dives and then try them out IRL....although that could be dangerous

3.  Fly, duh....and flying is an awesome experience if you can get something to go along with it, like a high-speed aeronautic chase

4.  Be Spiderman and fly around Portland, OR (only the best city in the US)...I've been Spiderman in normal dreams and it was cool!

5.  Enter the Matrix and go on some super-spy mission to rescue people from the system.

That's just my top 5 I can think of....at 6:26am

-Amé

----------


## Lucid83

I did this once.

Go on the bridge of the USS Enterprise and command the ship (i didn't command it though).

Eat food and taste it.

Make your hand have lighting bolts and turn on lights with it

Put your hand in a turning fan

----------


## lord soth

1 re-create the war of the lance and chaos war from the dragonlance books (see avatar)

2 talk to subconscious....

2.1 make subconscious give you lucid dreams every night....   ::shock::   :smiley:   ::D:  

3 ride a dragon

4 kill several, while enacting the war of the lance...

5 see if you can make some sort of "console" and reprogram your habits

6 singlehandedly destroy the world using telekinetics, one building at a time...

7 repeat

----------


## peebrain

> _Originally posted by Corrupt_
> *Do not try to fly!
> Everyone seems to choose this as the first thing to do in a lucid dream (me included at first) and i find it is VERY difficult to make happen unless the dream permits it. *It is an enjoyable experience and feels perfectly natural when it does happen - it is just very difficult to MAKE happen and other than a quick thrill is pretty pointless as a goal.
> 
> Do something to analyse the dream for future reference, as the rules in a lucid dream seem to remain constant (already done this several times, and discovered alot of things as i went).
> *



There are no rules in a lucid dream.  If YOUR dreams have "rules", it's because YOU create them.  Tell me one rule and I will break it my next lucid dream.

And to answer the original post:
1. FLY or jump really high, or jump off of buildings
2. Go through objects
3. Convice dream characters they aren't real by doing really weird stuff... ask them "what do I have to do to prove this is a dream?", and they give you something off the wall, then you do it
4. Zombies, oh hell yeah
5. Create objects out of thin air, create buildings out of thin air, destroy a building by thought, then rewind time and watch it go back together... in fact, messing with time in general is fun.  Play a scenario, rewind, do it again but do something different, rewind, do it again, but do something different, etc...

~Sean

----------


## OrangeStar

1.  Find my dream guide and ask them to help me have more lucid dreams.

2. sex with a certain someone...rawr

3. Ask my dream guide/subconcious what my greatest fear is

4. Talk with dream characters/Eat food/watch TV/ basically interact with whatever dream environment I am put into. I dont really see the need to change my environment.

5. Fly

----------


## Dreamscaper

Oh, what to do, what to do, what to do...
1.  Manipulate my dreamscape
2.  Meet my dreamguide, if any
3.  Travel through the land of dreams
4.  Act like a god in my dreamscape (pass through stuff, conquer the world, kill people just by deciding that they don't live anymore, etc.)
5.  Use the time to do some spellwork
6.  Live a whole life - and an enjoyable one at that - during a dream

----------


## Scwigglie

> kill people just by deciding that they don't live anymore[/b]



Hehe   ::lol::  that sounded funny.

Has anyone killed random DCs in a dream before? I did once, and I actually felt soooooooooo bad.. and never did it again.

----------


## Kanji

Somewhere on another forum, Through the Mirror, I believe it was, most of the members there were obsessed over bestiality. They must've gotten a thrill out of having sex with animals. Horses, rabbits, dogs- the list could go on. I had no response to this. Sure they would be in a lucid state while dreaming, but still . . . what do you guys think. I mean, bestiality?  ::|:

----------


## OrangeStar

> _Originally posted by Kanji_
> *Somewhere on another forum, Through the Mirror, I believe it was, most of the members there were obsessed over bestiality. They must've gotten a thrill out of having sex with animals. Horses, rabbits, dogs- the list could go on. I had no response to this. Sure they would be in a lucid state while dreaming, but still . . . what do you guys think. I mean, bestiality?*



blehcck   ::madtongue::

----------


## Kanji

> _Originally posted by OrangeStar+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OrangeStar)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Kanji
> 			
> 		
> ...



  ::madtongue::  Exactly what I think OrangeStar.  ::madtongue::

----------


## Jammy

This is my ultimate want-to-do list in a LD... for the moment.

1. Expand the vividness of lucidness and create a kind of a new "normal" in lucid vividness and stableize it. Nothing less than the "normal"
2. Meet up with my dream guides at my dream labratory.
3. Time compression
4. Dream sharing
5. Freak out and have phun!!

----------


## Death-Wuad

1. Figure out if the "home base" technique actually works. (The home base technique was in "The Art of Dreaming", and it's where you stare at an object, and then fill in the details after several seconds, which is apparantly supposed to stabilize the dream whenever it get's 'wavy')

2. Travel to other worlds

3. Stay in a dream for days

4. Simply test the boundaries of the dream world

5. Hop around in low gravity/fly

Somebody said that flying really wasn't worth it, but you need to understand that that's YOUR opinion. Some people don't have a tough time doing it and they really enjoy it.

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

I rode some dinosaurs once in an LD, i highly reccomend it.

----------


## clarkkent

A friend of mine was Spiderman in some of my normal dreams.

I was a Stargate SG-1 character too once.

----------


## Tsen

Try making all of the cars go in reverse when you press the gas and watch the ensuing chaos.  Choose a good spot.  Mebbe NYC....
And re-enact the Death Gate Cycle.  If you haven't read those, do it now.  'Specially you, Soth, you'll like them, they're by Weis and Hickman, and they're as good as the DragonLance books or better   ::D:

----------


## wer

Hmmm....

1. Contact my dream guide, and ask him some quesions.
2. Learn more about myself
3. Sex  ::lol::  
4. Kick evil ass! 
5. Fly
6. Dreamwalk 
7. Wake up my mind, then astral project
8. Do imposible things (breath under water, fall from a building and live)
9. Practice my psi abilities
10. Explore!
11. Live a full life, in my dream
12. Give people nightmares! Muhahahahaha!   ::?:  ...


Theres many, many more things i'de love to do, but those are the top 12.

----------


## dreamscape

1. Go to sleep in my lucid dream and have a lucid dream within a lucid dream!!

2. Make muffin people to do my bidding!!  ::D:  (like get inside my mouth)

3. Get some payback on some people

4. Find the truth on paperdoll ep..........

5. Do a hitler  :wink2:

----------


## dreamscape

and then meet buddha and let him teach me.

----------


## SmackingTori

hmmm...
well, sometimes I'll write songs in my dreams.  It sounds so real and I remember reading lyrics, etc...and then the next morning forget it.  Like I had this awesome (according to my dream) remake of a Bjork song.  Anyway...
1.  like to write songs and REMEMBER them
2.  sex (of course)
3.  swim in the ocean w/out a need for oxygen
and can't think of anything else I wanna do.  Hmm...oh well, I'll dream about those three tonight.

----------


## Placebo

Pick a fight with your favourite fantasy hero?
Eg. Spiderman. Be the bad guy  :wink2: 

I picked a fight with a group of necromancers too. Unfortunately they were wusses...

----------


## ColtEtish

My new goal is to actually go to the bathroom and look in the mirror instead of just walking out my door and flying through the roof or whatever, and I want to have a good long serious conversation with someone

----------


## jay_ordan

Think Big.  Think Cape Canaveral.


Just imagine how amazing it would be to strap into the cockpit of one of NASA's rockets and take off on an adventure to the moon, or Mars.  Just the feeling of the immense G forces and breaking into zero gravity would be a mind boggling experience.  Perhaps wormhole exploration?

Discover a new planet, full of lively beings.  Watch them evolve and devote themselves to you, their deity.


Or... wake war against the Nazis.  Personally assasinate Hitler. Tie him up and give all of the oppressed Jewish population, and the Polish, the oppurtunity to have one punch each.  I can imagine that would be quite satisfying.

----------


## pyrhho

hmm.. let's see..

 - convince DCs you're their genie, and see what they wish for.

 - Turn your dream into your favourite first-person-shooter

 - Dune-buggies (yes multiple) with 50-cal's on the back... on a free-way. or the desert, whichever

 - space-fighter combat

 - Mechwarrior stuff

 - Hover-boarding

 - Learn to remember specifics from your dream, like numbers and specific words.

 - Use the above to get next week's winning lottery numbers, lol.. see if it works. heh.

hmm that's all i got for now.

----------


## Tsen

1-Jay_Ordan, that's a great idea
2-Pyrrho-MechWarrior rocks!   ::wink::   (I LOVE dreaming about being a MechWarrior!)

3-New Idea, branching off of Jay_Ordan's:
Move into a new planet.  Explore new, hidden lands, create new technologies to amaze people with, be their Einstein!  Make up new geological marvels or let your mind do it for you...
Become a PIRATE!  Fun!

----------


## SilvaStar

*flying

*not being able to clearly see faces, although knowing distinctively who you are talking to

*running in slow motion

*all of a sudden having soemthing you don't own-like the car you want, or money

*talking, kissing, etc someone you care about that is far away

*talking to someone you haven't seen in years

*someone being after you for no apparent reason, or any type of nightmare

*someone you know/love being in an accident eventhough you know they are safe (some of the hardest i find to realize your dreaming)

*massive natural dissasters (such as a flood) that result in many deaths but your own. i've had this happen where i had to watch all my loved ones drown but i was fine-very scary!

----------


## Sparky

Here, I think this a 100% original technique I thought of.

Try letting your mind blank, and reach deep into your pocket and pull up. You'll never know what you get. Depending on what it is, try to experiment with its properties. For instance, I pulled a needle out of my pocket once, and was dissapointed, so I stuck it in my jugular and watched my arms inflate and get elasticy.

----------


## SilvaStar

::hrm::  , lol,   ::huh2::  

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Pade-o

Not that i have become lucid yet but when i do i want to:

-Beat the crap out of a DC for no reason at all just to make an example for the rest of my DCs so they know i could own anyone of them.

-just go up to a female DC and have crazy sex with them to make an example for the rest of the female DCs so they'll know i could easiely make them orgasm like crazy (this would be funny as hell)

-Have a dream guide to show me the roaps and so i have someone to get pissed off at when i don't LD.

-Tell DCs that they arn't real and tell them their lives mean nothing and i could end them in a blink of an eye just to see them cry.(i know it sounds mean but they really wouldn't feel it)

-Beat the f*ck outa some people i know from school...basterds...

-Have a lightsaver ( i know this sounds dorky but that would be fun)

-Kick some DC's pets to watch them get all pissed off and then laugh at them to make them even more mad (it looks like i'm a mean ass to these DCs but real people are bigger than me and are real asses so i can't really take it out on them.)

-Clone myself so i would have someone to experiance all this with

-Fly...ofcorse

-Live a full life in a dream

-KILL A MUNCHKIN!!!!

That all I got i think all that would be fun to do

Yeah i'm a noob...

----------


## DayTripper

i figured one out! go into a restaurant where they're playing "guess how many jellybeans are in the jar" and amaze everyone with how you can guess every time. haha!

----------


## Sparky

Ohhh! How about trying my idea!

----------


## incognito

Is it just me reading far too fast (I'm new here, you have no idea how overwhelming it is trying to catch up), or am I seeing a trend? A lot of peoples ideas for things to do in their dreams are pretty anchored in reality. In physical reality, the way we've got it set up around us, that is. I mean, there was some exciting ideas in there, and some that definitely touched on the possibilities, but ...

Half the reason I find my dreams so exciting as to want to learn how to jump in and fully experience them is because it's nothing like reality in there. I wish I could put it better into words what I mean, but... I've been places where normal laws of physics didn't apply, up wasn't up, and down probably took you to the left. Where flying was the only way to get around. Where things from this world melded with things from... a video game.

Don't get me wrong haha, I just read what I wrote and it sounds like I'm saying you're all talking about going for coffee at starbucks in your dreams. Not what I mean... but like jay_ordan said, think big. Cape Canaveral's only the start.

I want to learn how to do pretty mundane things too however.... like last night, in one of my dreams, I was .. in a bar fight (why is there so much violence going on in my head!), which resulted in running away from a single police officer who was riding a dirt bike for whatever reason... and it went from being middle of the night to middle of the day about three times in a 5 block radius... but the whole thing coulda been solved quite simply if I just knew how to pull a chameleon and blend in with my surroundings. They maybe I could've investigated that girl who kept appearing at different windows.

----------


## Placebo

I know what you mean... most of the last posts in here are very 'realistic'
Even my last one (I was trying to fit in  ::D: )

My list of not 100% reality based ideas:
- Chat with the subconscious. Pick a fight (hehe... at your own risk). Hell I've even tried to do his job in a dream... wierd.
- Use your subconscious to write poetry
- Try find some characters that are truly not part of yourself - pick them apart and see how they work
- Travel into places you'd never consider normally - eg outer space. Explore!
- Fall in love with a different person each night... careful, this can be pretty sad :/
- Experiment with dreamscapes... measure the world. Try find consistent inconsistencies... or just consistencies. Find laws of the dream world  ::D: 

Just some ideas off the top of my head

----------


## Kaniaz

Talk to a dinner plate.

----------


## Regalecus

--become a fluid
-rain yourself
-merge with the sea
-make someone drink you

--become a bubble
-float around
-watch your reflection
-burst!

--eat large amounts of chocolate (always nice   ::wink::  )

--Cosplay saint seiya and fight any god/warrior you wish

--the same but with any other violent anime you wish

--Summon dragons and make them fight over a princess (which, of course, you can be, if you like that stuff)

--become a fireball
-burn people
-burn houses
-burn water (WEIRD)

--add extra limbs and watch as your brain tries to control them (more than 8 limbs deserve a cookie!)

--turn the whole landscape into a (insert a cool painter)-like painting (picasso, max ernst and dali earn extra points)

--eat a wall

--eat a DC in a single bite

--go trough the floor and explore the underworld

just a few cool things i thought of right now

----------


## Haz

Hmmm i wonder what it would be like to become a virus and travel the internet and take over peoples computrs and view all their files, or even go to DreamViews.  ::hrm::

----------


## Haz

Just completed my own little (well, actually, big) checklist of all the things I would like to do in an LD from here, and a few little add-ons of my own ^_^ (70 points!)

*Haz\'s LD Experience Checklist*
[list]
Flying
Flying into Outer Space
Flying while dodging buildings
Sex
Climb Mt. Everest
Cross the Great Wall of China
Do the Matrix
Play God
Creating scenes from my favourite book/movie and acting them out
Go hang out in Heaven
Summon a DG
Tell my DG to give me LD's every night
Go on a computer and set it to give me lucid dreams all night
Visiting another planet
Go over Niagara Falls
Outrun the cops in a high speed chase
Skydive 
Kill Barney or Teletubbies
Create portals
Control the elements
Watch TV/Listen to the radio
Play on the computer
Do something with a star
Witness a nuclear explosion
Bathe myself in fire
Control time
Shrink
Grow
Travel inside people
Get into a car and make it fly
Go clubbin
Become Spiderman
Extreme Sports
Turn your dream into your favourite first-person-shooter
Live a full life in a dream
Look/walk through mirrors
Have all sorts of super-powers
Become a virus and travel through cyber-space
Strap myself to a Space Shuttle and get launched off into Orbit or the moon/a distant planet
Assassinate Bush
Go into a maze/large building and try to get to the end/a certain point
Take over the world/universe
Travel the world
Fly a super-fast jet
Make subconscious give me LDs every night
Create mass mayhem
Control an asteroid
Run at light speed
Create a end-of-world scenario like in The Day After Tomorrow and try to survive through it
Read a book
Socialize with DCs
Create my own Dreamscape and travel through it
Play in my favourite cartoons
Visit some of the worlds most famous landmarks
Play as a DBZ character and fight people 
Pilot an aircraft
Drive all sorts of vehicles
Have an adventure in a forest etc.
Go underwater and explore
Become a fluid/bubble/fireball
Become an inamanate object and see what people do to me
Add extra limbs
Become an animal; any animal
Become invisible
Travel around an exact replica of this world
Ride the ULTIMATE roller coaster
Fart a lot and blow up buildings in big nuclear explosions
BE a nuclear weapon and see what happens when it blows up
Parachute into a tornado
Create a piece of music and jam to it
Get back at all the chavs
Explore the mandelbrot
[list]

----------


## Chaoscommander2020

kill ronald mcdonald in a beautiful explosion of blood and meat!

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Has anyone tried to be two people simultaneously?

Or two entities at all?

THAT would be fucking awesome.

IM still working on anything cooler than time control (slow mo, super speed) and low level gravity control.

And by working on, i mean last time i LDed like 7 fucking months ago.


Maybe after finals ill be able to work on it....

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Haz,


Ive tried reading, its tough.

----------


## Placebo

I can read pretty darn well in dreams
I've probably mentioned this somewhere before, but its worth mentioning here again:

- Go into a roomfull of people, and listen to each person talking (separately). Then 'zoom out' and listen to everyone at once. Follow everyones conversation simultaneously.
Warning: This seriously exercises your subconscious - some people woke up unable to see TV and PC screens  :smiley:  Took them a few days to recover

- What I have tried - mind reading on people while walking down the street. You could alter the one above and use telepathy instead  :tongue2:

----------


## Tsen

I dunno if these are posted yet, but here goes:

Play as a RPG character (I bet somebody's already mentioned this, since lots of people have game-based dreams already)
Create a mafia and take over TEH WORLD!!!

----------


## Amaru

*Things I want to do in LD's*

Bitchslap the-ever-so-living crap of the following people:
Bush Jr. and Senior (It's "subliminal" you dick!!!!!!!!)
Axl Rose (You idiot, you ruined it dammit!!!!!!!!)
Leonardo Di Caprio  :Mad:   (This one's for Titanic SLAP! This one's for Romeo and Juliet SLAP! this one's for Growing Pains SLAP! and and these are for Dating Giselle SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP!!!!)
The Entire Real Madrid Roster (No reason I just hate their guts)
Bill O'Riley (just for the heck of it)
My Supervisors, Managers and Boss (I would slap'em SO hard they'll come in to work the next morning with a hand mark in their face)
more to be added later...

Meet the followin people:
Roland Barthes
James Dean
Rita Hayworth
Marilyn Monroe
Thom Yorke
Charlie Chaplin
Tupac Shakur
Julio Cortazar
Maradona
Alfred Hitchcock
Stanley Kubrik
Al Capone
Rick James, bitch

"Spend some private time with  ::wink::  " the following people:
Adriana Lima
Vida Guerra
Charlize Theron
Julianne Moore
Tyra Banks
Naomi Campbell
Pamela Anderson
Brooke Burke

Things to do in a LD:
Sing in front of a large crowd
be a celebrity (I know it's shallow, but hell just to do something)
Fly
see my grandfather who died
go back in time (Marty McFly style!)
Be a superhero
drive a Lamborghini

that's about it for now... I know I'll think of something more later

----------


## Haz

Just added a few more points from 52 to 63!!! what a load of stuff to do..... any other ideas?

----------


## nathant1310

this is what i really want to do:  ::D:  
in 6th grade we had a government project and we had to run our own countries in groups. I was minister for defense and I hated the president. so in one meeting I brought a plastic gun to school and took over the country. however a week later the whole class brought their plastic guns in and took over again. I want to re-enact that scene with real guns and a bit of matrix so that i can either have a shootout with my class or take my teacher hostage

----------


## captain ahab

here are some things i would like to do;
*put on a space suit and walk on the moon (i know in an LD you wouldnt need a space suit, but it seems like that would make it more fun)
*become houdini and find out how he did all that stuff
*have a lightsaber fight with darth vader
*eat like 500 dohnuts
*become my dog
*see what election day would have been like if john kerry had won
*go see the titanic

----------


## Amethyst Star

Addition:  Praise and Worship.  I've enjoyed it IRL, but in a dream, I can only imagine what it'd be like  ::D: 

-Amé

----------


## thebeagle56

COME ON KIDS! I CANT BELIEVE NOBODY'S COME UP WITH THIS ONE!

~RIDE THE ULTIMATE ROLLER COASTER! GET UR ADRENALINE puMPIN! i mean come on, you could like, loop around the moon in one! it'd be grEAT get like 5 negative g's, woo... newayz. the other thing i'd do is like someone already said, punch george bush. and leonardo decaprio.
yea... :yumdumdoodledum: funky smiley...

maybe this could also be put under the category, conquering a fear... OF ROLLER COASTERS! but yea...

----------


## Amethyst Star

I was also thinking lately, instead of trying to summon a DG, why not summon a guardian angel.  You can have them tell you about what's going on in the spiritual realm and how it's affecting your life.  Or just go around with them and fight the forces of darkness!

-Amé

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by thebeagle56_
> *COME ON KIDS! I CANT BELIEVE NOBODY'S COME UP WITH THIS ONE!
> 
> ~RIDE THE ULTIMATE ROLLER COASTER! GET UR ADRENALINE puMPIN! i mean come on, you could like, loop around the moon in one! it'd be grEAT get like 5 negative g's, woo... newayz. the other thing i'd do is like someone already said, punch george bush. and leonardo decaprio.
> yea... :yumdumdoodledum: funky smiley...
> 
> maybe this could also be put under the category, conquering a fear... OF ROLLER COASTERS! but yea...*



I never thought about it, because rollercoasters don't do that much for me. Maybe one around the moon would  :tongue2: 
If you don't believe me, check this out: I'm at the top  :wink2:

----------


## Truthbearer

HAHAHAHA!

I've never seen anyone THAT bored in a roller coaster before...

PS: I eat rank testicles... in bed

----------


## Dream_Quake

+ Explaining to other dream egos, "You don't understand...you are only a dream. I'M dreaming you. You aren't real." (I love doing that, and sometimes I can get them to agree, but most of the time they think I'm wako.

+ Trying to bring about an OBE (astral projection)--not recommended for amateurs--please consider the "silver thread" technique first.

+ Creating a mirror, and REALLY try to stay asleep and lucid as you look at yourself. This can be an extremely dream quakey experience, but continue anyway. If you get good at this, you will become a very stable lucid dreamer. ((this experience is very close to staring at yourself in the mirror when on LSD--which I don't recommend to anyone unstable)

+ Duplicating yourself in your dream, over and over and over and over.

+ Underwater dreams are great---if you are truely lucid  (and not pre-lucid) you shouldn't have any fear, but it will still be awkward.

+ TRON --go into the computer world.

+ Invisiblility is great (wink wink)

-------------------

Well there are a few of the ones I had fun, and have fun doing.

--Michael

----------


## Wicked

A great scenario I can think about is to lead your personal Dark Army to conquer the Earth   ::-P:  (never had this tho, but I'm planning to   :wink2:  )

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Truthbearer_
> *HAHAHAHA!
> 
> I've never seen anyone THAT bored in a roller coaster before...
> 
> PS: I eat rank testicles.*



Heh, yeah, he looks like it's the most boring thing he's had to go through.

----------


## cooter

I'll try and be as original as possible:

-Turn into Air (anyone seen "Chronicles of Riddick"?)
-Turn into another "element" (fire, water, earth, etc)
-Split in two and control both halves with one mind (walk away from your torso or something, depends how you split yourself.)
-Try and make eyes on the back of your head or someting, just get more eyes. Try and use all of them at the same time.
-Have an OBE without leaving your body
-Try and see past the dreamscape
-Daydream
-Imagine the coolest thing you can and make it real
-Die and come back to life (as undead or reborn, who cares - just dont lose lucidity)
-Turn into sand
-Read DC's minds
-Practice telepathy on your manifested sub conscious
-Remove the dreamscape
-Do a W.I.L.D
-Slap bush (Just because everyone else is)

I havent tried any of the above because I have only LD'd twice. Sounds like fun though.

----------


## MonkeyElk

Interacting with dinosaurs...I had a t-rex appear in one of my latest lucid dreams and I shot a missle launcher at it only for the dino to blow fire out its mouth and redirect the missle right back at me, and i had to fly into the sky, only to fly straight up and into an insulation foil thing in the sky, it was really crazy...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

- Do Seeker's tasks so I can be cool

- Find my wolf-friend again

- Turn into a guy and do what guys do

- Do some other random kinky stuff

PS: wasup owns
PPS: Alright wasup wrote the above line

----------


## dreamtamer007

Pretty fast chopper
 I am not sure if I was completely lucid or not because I always fly allot. But this time I was flying around and a helicopter started to imitate my maneuvers. It kind of ticked me off thinking this chopper could fly as fast a maneuver as well as I so I gave a rocket blast from under my feet and flew like a jet. The chopper kept up with me then I woke up. What are they using to power them? The competition was fun even if I won nothing.

----------


## queensofthestoneage

well ive never had an LD and remembered it inthe morning but
id like to:
meet the devil
be jimi hendrix at the woodstock playing the star spanled banner
summon loads of drugs and do them.
meet god
be god
eat god (NOT the way youre thinking you sick bastard)
perform live with my favourite bands and artists
meet Salvador Dali
live another life
    -grow to be old
    -die when young
    -live someone elses life..maybe someone like jesus, salvador dali, or someone from a band i like etc etc etc
etc etc etc
basicly anything and everything people have said...and stuff like incubus said.. lots of that...

----------


## Danny

Ok thought I'd throw in my checklist

*Abilities*
Flying/levitating
Using Magic
Conjuring Items
Summoning people
Passing through walls/glass
Invisibility
Superhero powers - changing body appearance, spiderman web slinging
Super strength
Super speed
Motorbike riding (without the motorbike)
Gliding
Telekinesis (my favourite)
Invincibility
Breathing underwater

*Reality Checks*
Flying
Passing through walls
reading text looking away and reading it again (rarely stays the same twice)
Telekinesis test
Visual recognition of environment/attention to detail

*Experiences*
Falling from vast heights
Swimming underwater
Having a romantic storyline eg, searching for long lost love
Adventuring
Fighting monsters/gangs
Talk to deceased relatives/famous people
talking about life and things to DCs
Changing your behaviour to see reactions of Dream Characters eg. dress as Goth/Punk/Hippy/Normal/Naked  :tongue2: 

 ::D:  Enjoy[/b]

----------


## Shining Shadow

Dunno if anyone's said these before:

-clone myself
-play an intense game of Fire Tennis with my clones  ::evil:: 

-launch a salt missile at the North Pole

-parachute into a tornado

----------


## Haz

Imagine BEING a bomb and blowing up to see what happens

70 points in my checklist so far  :smiley: 

(Is mine the largest? :/)

----------


## dreamtamer007

Ridding a Bull. I started to in my second LD but got scared because It became too realistic.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

focus on a task, then when you have the task make a paper appear with how to solve the task

----------


## Dagaz

> _Originally posted by Shining Shadow_
> *
> 
> -Parachute into a tornado*



That sound pretty cool acutually!!

----------


## Khronos

world blowing up with me on it...

CHECK!

----------


## Awhislyle

Hah im gonna try summoning another of me to be my dream guide, sounds neat lol, just look out for evil clones lol

----------


## trekflatland44

have a stand-off with a flying squerell

become a nuclear bomb thats going to hit a foreign country, watch people in agony, then right  before you hit the ground turn into yourself and say "GOTCHA!!!!"

walk around town as a liquid man, quenching DC's thirst along the way

walk around as any element....

be a rock, throw yourself at all the DC's who walk by and say dumb comments


that's all for now...

----------


## deeptrance

Escape from prison.

Swallow the sun (watch out, it burns!).

Become president/king/dictator of your dreamworld.

Pick a fight with a random DC. Make yourself 10x stronger than him.

Post on dreamviews.

Explore the 11 dimensions.

Become as small as an atom.

Fly out of this universe.

Write music.

Write a novel.

Shoot lightning out of your hands.

Watch TV.

Burn something.

Kill Bush (I had to put it in there :smiley:  )

----------


## Tsen

> _Originally posted by trekflatland44_
> *
> become a nuclear bomb thats going to hit a foreign country, watch people in agony, then right *before you hit the ground turn into yourself and say \"GOTCHA!!!!\"*



LOL

Anyway, 

Try wading through a room full of mousetraps.     (I got this idea from a non-LD I had.  Ouch)

Play dominos with the buildings in NYC

Travel to the center of the Earth

Spray paint a target on a cop's back      (You know you want to)

Mass-murder small, furry animals.  They all deserve it anyways.

----------


## Fat_Pigeon

If not yet mentioned, off the top of my head:

- Walk around city you created in SimCity and throw an egg at mayor's mansion.

- Jump head-first into television screen while it is on; make sure a suitable TV program is on before proceeding.

- Go on computer and try to log on to this forum, finding this thread, and post this reply again; also inform others on forum of their status.

----------


## zwishenzug

Here are a couple of esoteric reality tests: look at hands, & try to breathe through hand.

I like these dream experiences: walk on water, read a mind, talk to a therapist, be a therapist, investigate a crime, &  telekinesis.

----------


## Carpath

Go through yourself. (Anyone can think themselves how does this work)

----------


## nesgirl119

My list is so long that I will provide a link to my list: http://pub39.bravenet.com/forum/3272949932/show/413681

----------


## Haz

Imagine exploring the mandelbrot O_O.

Yeah, I put that into my list.

----------


## Kastro187420

I got tons of Ideas, but heres a few that I would REALLY like to do.


Explore the inside of a Volcano, the Earths Core and Bottom of the Ocean.

Explore the Pegasus Galaxy.

Visit Area 51/Groom Lake

Go "into" the internet (like on Futurama for those who have seen it).

----------


## Nihilanth

when i finally do LD, im going to act out some scenes from Stephen King's Dark Tower series, some of that may be fun. As well as putting myself in the role of gordon freeman in half life 2 and kill some combine. stuff like that

EDIT: Attain conscious control of every decision your sub-conscious makes. i.e. taking control of your immune system

----------


## toomanypossibilities

It has been roughly a year since i've been on this site or had my last lucid.  I can't believe this thread is still here!   I'd like to thank everyone for posting their ideas.  When i get some free time, I will collect them all and add them to the categorized list at the begining of this thread.

----------


## Alcarinquë

Some that come to mind. 

Go through a natural disaster (and live), such as:

[size=18]Earthquake
Tsunami
Fire
Flood
Tornado
Hurricane
Drought
Plague/Epidemic

----------


## SourCherryBoy

Hmm... To my mind I already posted a message to this topic, but now it's gone (maybe I posted it in my dreams...)   :smiley:  What I said was, that if I got lucid again, then I'd ride a Ducati ST3 (picture here: http://www.bikez.com/bike/21575/index.jpg) on a German freeway at 300 Mph and not PAST other drivers, but towards them  :smiley:  Now that would be a rush. I can't wait... Last night I told a guy in my mind (while I was still conscious) to tell me, when I was dreaming, but I guess he forgot!   :Mad:   :wink2:

----------


## Cole5250

Hmmmm.......

 - Step inside a painting
 - Build your own mansion
 - Grand Theft Auto for real
 - Live in Middle-Earth
 - Re-live a memory from your past
 - Leave the universe
 - Do drugs
 - Hang with a DC
 - Talk with historical figures
 - Engage people in Mortal Combat
 - Hunt with a pack of lions at night
 - Travel back in time and replace historical figures (rule Rome, etc.) and see how you are portrayed now.
 - Rule a nation
 - Start a religion
 - Live a day as someone you know
 - Talk to your future self
 - Have a 27-Way
 - Draw/Paint
 - Explore the rain forest
 - Talk to animals, ask them what they think of different human affairs
 - Walk around your high school naked or invisible
 - Have your favorite band perform for you
 - Become an ant/bee and rule the hive
 - Discuss philosophy with yourself
 - Paint a sunset with clouds and light
 - Visit South Park, Springfield or New New York
 - Have a pet dragon
 - Become a tribal shaman
 - Kick George Bush in the nuts

That's all I can think of for now...

----------


## Meroigo

When I had a LD this night (it was my first one too :P) I became Darth Vader and fought Luke Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi. I killed them. ;P

----------


## lucidyug

All of those sound cool.

I have always though airboarding would be cool.
Heres the idea: You are on a board, about as big as a skateboard, but it floats 2 inches of the ground. It can go on any terrain, and you can do all kinds of cool tricks on it. Here are some places you could be airboarding.

A skatepark or halfpipe

Water with waves (imagine the water flying up either side of you as you get air off a massive wave.

The desert

A grocery store

The grand canyon

----------


## Dagaz

I have to add one I really would like to do..

Fly like Neo in Matrix and destroy everything behind me.. im not crazy i just loved that scene...

----------


## lucidyug

Just walking around making random DC's happy. Maybe find a sad homeless DC and make a mansion appear for him. Make something nice appear for every DC you see. Then hopefully wake up feeling good with a warm fuzzy feeling.

----------


## dreamtamer007

The ultimate for me.
I would like to have a few LDs where it lasts for years, at least in the dream so I have the time to do and remember all the things I want to do.  ::-P:

----------


## Konefku

Meet:

mila kunis  :tongue2:  
jessica alba  :tongue2:  
jessica simpson  :tongue2:  
angelina jolie  :tongue2:  
the OC cast  :tongue2:  

have dragonballZ powers

get into a 32 player game of counter-strike source and beat everyone

be able to see what Poland would look like if hitler was killed    :wink2:  

slap bush   ::shakehead2::  

buy the playboy mansion   ::wink::  

pretend my pee is acid and burn the world   ::shock::  

obvoiusly flying  ::D: 

wouldn't mind having a permanent DC girlfriend  :tongue2: 

talking to my gaurdian angel

trying to explain to one of my DC how to install gentoo linux and see how they react, if not blow up from confusion LOL

talk with my dead grandparents

get drunk/high/intoxicated

try setting myself on fire

being part of the OC cast  ::D: 

donating 10000000 euros to DV.com forums  :smiley: 

making myself explode


As you have guessed, I haven't been able to get into LD yet  :Sad:  I wont give up!   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Delmara

I think it would be cool to listen to your favorite songs in dreams. It could sorta be like the background music for your dream,  like in a movie. You could make your ipod appear or find a giant stereo. I'd also like to surf on a gigantic wave.   ::-P:

----------


## H Savvy

A gigantic _sound_ wave.
:D

----------


## skaterboyryan

one thing I want to do is (I am going to try this the next time I LD)

if I can find a friend or dream character then take them with me to a massive room full of robots with guns and lasers and swords and make myself a sword and change my looks to a game character (like Link) and fight the bots  ::D:  it would make me a happy man   ::D:

----------


## Led

-be sucked into a black hole
-come out of the black hole at the other end of the universe and fly back home
-same as above except destroy everything.
-be a black hole.
-turn the universe into cheesecake and eat it.
-play risk ecxept for real(kind of)
 ::fro::

----------


## Slint

I always thought that playing an instrument while inside a LD would be pretty awesome.

Also, I would like to jump into space and look for the end of the universe (something I have been thinking about all too much).  :sweat1:

----------


## clockworkoranges16

How about creating a real life version of the sims, and control everyone under that little green diamond thing, using the weird pop-up menu, and speak their language.

Or how about manifesting yourself, and then trying to kick your own ass. Then try and figure out why it was you and not yourself that won.

Better yet, manifest yourself with lucid powers, and see if you can't learn anything new from the new you.

Just be careful that the other you doesnt start wreaking havoc on your dreamworld. Pretty soon it could lead to a war between your dream and it's dream.

Heh, what if you had the new you take over your body and then wake-up??

This line of thought is too confusing, that's why you should just kick your own ass in the beginning.

----------


## AlternateReality

i thought of one last night:  summon Neo from the matrix and have a duel.

----------


## Konefku

my oldlist was stupid, now that I can LD here's my updated list:

red means I DID it
blue means I DIDN'T do it

1. learn how to fly high and fast
2. learn how to change places

sex with:

3. famous babes
4. girls I know  :smiley:

----------


## Lana

> _Originally posted by Artie J_
> *Kill a munchkin.
> You're the lead singer of the Village People, and your costume is
> the Orkin Man.
> You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island.  The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne.
> You're in the Wild West, enagaged in a Poker game with Stephen Hawking. The stakes:  the entire space time continuum!
> You're an astronaut, performing laxative experiments on the ISS.
> You're the king of the rumba beat!
> Get inside the fridge and close the door to see if the light really goes out.
> ...



Those sound more like scenario ideas for  Drew Carey's _"Who's Line is it Anyway?"_  ::-P:   ::lol::   ::D:

----------


## Kastro187420

Lol I was just thinking that same thing also when I read that post.

----------


## Wildman

- Clone yourself and talk to your clone.

- You're in your house, and it's Dawn of the Dead outside.

- You're a gladiator in medieval times

- Meet your arch-nemesis

- Climb Mt. Everest, then jump off.

- Spawn a list of the best things to do in an LD

----------


## Xei

Great topic.  :smiley: 

How about some of those odd things that you always wanted to do as a child, like...

[list]Dive into a swimming pool of warm molten chocolate.

Become invisible.

Skydive out of a plane onto a giant lump of jelly.

Become three inches / fifty foot high.

Walk on the ceiling.

Turn off gravity in your house.

Play with a giant magnet.[list]

----------


## Zealeous

ok I tried calling my subconscious, but a REALLY scary shadow came and I freaked out... 
well heres a few ideas to do in LD:

1-Explode (via TNT, or any other way)
2-go watch some TV (wonder what they're giving on DREAM LIVE?)
3-go to some REALLY high mountain, and have like a slide that goes from the very top to the base (try it out with roller skates too)
4-go to world war 3
5-eat a bowl of mario-fireballs (you know, the things he threw when he ate a flower)
6-REALLY purposedly crash a plane into your school, (jump off before the plain crashes,
of course =P)
7-summon a sheet with a resume of tomorrow's exam (but you must have studied at least a bit, since you cannot just learn out of nowhere that the sun is 13'00000'000000000 km away without having read or heard that)
8-fart on the sun (maybe you'll make a second big bang)
9-meditate in your dreams (I dont know where i've read or heard that meditating in your dreams is a lot better than meditating in the real world)
10-go to mac donald's and put the damn clown in jail for selling us rat-burgers with artificial meat flavoring (or just order a Mc rat to go)
hope you enjoy the list ^^
Zealeous

----------


## Distressed_Mule

Sorry if any of these have been said;

*Start a musical

*Tell someone it's hammertime/Guinness time

*Eat the most tasty -food of choice-

*Start a rant or debate about a delicate issue

*Be eaten and digested by someone (still alive)

*Rearrange countries

*Change politics (Greenland=superpower)

*Write a poem (It will be the best thing you will ever hear)

*Photosynthesise

*Jump into a tornado

*Melt

*Be unbelievably suave

*Make something that will make you happy (like a potion)

For the last one it may be possible to use it to release endorphins in real life, probably not.

----------


## Tsen

Chase down and eat a flying monkey.  I've ridden them and all that, but now I'm beginning to think they might taste good.  

The question is:  Will it taste like bird, or monkey?  Only experimentation will tell.

If bird:  Marinated in white wine sauce, then roasted over an open flame.  
If monkey:  Barbecue, probably a brown-sugar based sauce, but with lots of garlic and onion, then grilled.

Either way, it's bound to be delicious.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

Make a post in your dream journal as it happens.

Go into as many houses as you can to see what you find inside?

Turn the power off to the whole world.

Get buried alive.

See how much of your own body you can eat.

Go to the bottom of the deepest part of the ocean.

Make a time machine out of aluminum foil and use it.

----------


## Wezel

For people that have trouble flying:

Run the Matrix jump program and hop from rooftop to rooftop. Occasionally missing a roof and falling down would be nice too.

----------


## simone93

Sorry if some one's done this, but how about climbing into a wardrobe, Like lion witch and wardrobe, and saeeing where it takes you?

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

> _Originally posted by simone93_
> *Sorry if some one's done this, but how about climbing into a wardrobe, Like lion witch and wardrobe, and saeeing where it takes you?*



Lol, Thats a Pretty Good Idea. Good book too, by the way.   :smiley:

----------


## JackSparrow

Yeah, that's a great book.

Anyway my number one goal at the moment is to live out a complete life-cycle of an alien from the movie Alien.  I can picture it now, facehugging, chestbursting, human catching... Ahhhh...   ::D:

----------


## carrathanatos

* check your email
* talk to an ex
* talk to your mom/dad about your sex experiences
* build a computer
* learn to play an instrument
* ddr
* spin in circles and get DIZZY
* try to obe?

----------


## neil2006

> Slap President Bush [/b]



I would do alot more than just slap him!! i hate him i just know that one of these days hes going to go " Now who havent we invaded for awile, o look we missed out new zealand i bet they have weapons of mass destruction "

----------


## ArchAngel

Ride an a-bomb and watch it hit the ground you surviving and watch everyones face on hiroshima

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by neil2006_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Slap President Bush
> 			
> ...



i would do alot more than slap you if I saw you in my dream. 
 ::takethatfoo::

----------


## Placebo

Meet two people: yourself in 5 years, and yourself as you *should* be in 5 years time.
That should be incredibly enlightening and possibly life changing.
In fact, I think I'll make a thread about this.

BTW, the idea is based on http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/12/b...re-meant-to-be/

----------


## Keurslager

Eat your own head  :tongue2:  .

----------


## l3xicon

I wrote this lil' piece, tell me what do you think about it, thanks. "no diamond torn out of this broken-hearted earth, but a child on a pilgrim's path! And this path, it lead to nowhere, and this land is cold and harsh. and no diamonds are to be found, in the sky above, nor the mud beneath my feet".

----------


## sss3d

If I lucid dream,
I hope I won't be that good so there's such thing as randomness.

I'll go play Halo  ::D: 
Then I can spend 8 more hours playing shooting games. 

then I won't need to be playing it in real life.   :tongue2:

----------


## dreamtamer007

Call over a full-grown Bull, like the Lone Ranger calling his horse, Mount and take a ride.

----------


## Abstract Fire

My list:

1. Be born, and have a lifetime being a very smart kid born with an IQ of 1024. XD
A. Graduate from school at the age of five.
B. Age myself to my twenties and have lots of fun that results in octuplets and another four children, all with different fathers (well, it IS a dream!  ::D:  )
C. Teach my children how to fly and be vampires.
D. Teach their children the same thing.
E. When I "die" in the dream, be an angel and watch my family tree grow bigger and bigger (whee! Soapies!).
2. Eat babies.
3. Run on water.
4. Have a high speed chase with the cops, me on foot. I love running fast.
5. Have a wedding, invite my friend and try to induce a shared dream.
6. Muck about with time.
A. If I get one of those alien people telling me not to, beat the living daylights out of them.
7. Visit the Lucid Crossroads.
8. Go into other people's houses.
9. Go into a wardrobe.
10. Go with the fellowship of the ring.
11. Walk around naked in front of dream characters.
12. Do all of this list with two companions, one being a black pug and the other a black labrador I dreamed about earlier which I *adored*.
13. Meet my dream brother again. (He's about eight years old and whenever I dream about him he's always my brother, and I hug him to death because I love him alot.)
14. Fly.

----------


## SourCherryBoy

Ah yes... take part in the Crusade Wars   :smiley:  Hey... I hate crusaders and I hate the idea of killing someone, because he or she is with a different religious background, but the idea of actually being a crusader with a shiny armor, riding on your horse and chopping through hordes of peasants... is somewhat cool and romantic in a really twisted way.   ::D:

----------


## masterdieff

After you have manifested your subconscious, kill him/it/her.  Not reccomended, but I must admit I'm damn curious about the outcome.

----------


## My heart beats no longer

> _Originally posted by masterdieff_
> *After you have manifested your subconscious, kill him/it/her. *Not reccomended, but I must admit I'm damn curious about the outcome.*



I fully agree.

----------


## kr3wskater

just a few things to try...

1)Jump over the grand canyon (by foot, fly)
 1A)Do it by dirtbike
  1B)Do it on a skateboard

2)Jump off the highest building you can find and see what it feels like to hit the ground  :tongue2: 
3)See if you can "bounce" (like on the moon) and see how many frontflips/backflips you can do in one bounce (thats my first thing to try!)
4)Start a band

----------


## Wildman

Blow yourself up from the inside, should be interesting. (Although it might wake you up)

----------


## Atreyu

try giving birth while in mid-flight ,under water, with crazy people shooting at you( they have to be crazy) _and_  have your eyes crossed.  And if someone can do that then I will dance like this banana  ::banana::

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by Abstract Fire_
> *My list:
> 
> 1. Be born, and have a lifetime being a very smart kid born with an IQ of 1024. XD
> *



lol. Actaually knowing you are being pushed out of a vagina... I think there is a reason we don;'t remember  :smiley:

----------


## Ubik

> _Originally posted by Atreyu_
> *try giving birth while in mid-flight ,under water, with crazy people shooting at you( they have to be crazy) and  have your eyes crossed.  And if someone can do that then I will dance like this banana*



tried it last night.... wasn't that good   ::-P:

----------


## Distant Light

1. Medieval Times
- You are the king in your last fortress and bout to be overruned.
- A knight on the frontline about to take over a fortress
- Wanted by the King and your on the run
- Fight as pirate roaming the sea

Bonus: Fight in the last battle in LOTR the two towers

2. Futuristic
- Your on the run from the police in a futuristic city
- Play a cop in a futuristic city

3.2000 BC era
- Live as a villager in a small tribe in a weak empire

Can't think of anything else right now

----------


## Rapscallion

- fly very high, and then plummet into the ground and make a crater
- laser vision
- switch gravity to the side, watch everything roll over
- hit things with a large hammer
- turn things to glass and break them
- throw people at buildings
- summon the moon like in Majora's Mask
- use telekinesis to form a chain made of cars, and swing it
- light the entire world on fire
- do very complicated acrobatics in tight spaces without hitting anything
- cause yourself to repel objects, like reversing your gravitational pull
- make the ground fall away into a bottomless pit that won't stop growing

----------


## DreamPro

I like to "try" to make communication with other dreamers.  I believe that some of the DC's are actually other dreamers, and sometimes when you lose control of your dream, its because someone else has entered your relm and taken over control.
I like blowing things up.  I turn most objects into explosives.  
I perform music for DC's, sometimes myself.
I wore out sex long ago, still try though.  Its kida nice being able to get with whoever you want.
I talk with my cat.
I like to visit mythical locations.
In my dreams....  Im always a kung-Fu master.
I like to fly above the clouds and watch city lights go wizzing by.
I like to eat food in my dreams.  Sometimes its really good.
I love being underwater.

----------


## FluBB

Definatley...

Learn how to play an Instrument or improve at one

Play in or sing for your favorite band

If you have weight issues, eat junk food in dreams, not real life

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by kr3wskater_
> *
> 2)Jump off the highest building you can find and see what it feels like to hit the ground*



My feet tingle unbearably when I'm falling, but I end up OK when I hit the ground.   :Sad:

----------


## plobable

i dont know if i can or if its even been done already but can i nominate trying to wild in a ld as monthly checklist? "_"

----------


## PenguinLord13

I got this cool Idea from my friend who says he gets lucid almost every dream natually and has tried it twice. I have'nt tried it yet since I haven't gotten to the point of having lucid dreams on a regular basis. I don't really know which section it should go in cause its so different. The idea is that you get lucid. Then you try to get control over your body and make your actual body get up while you sleep. Once you think you've done it, you wake yourself up. You should collapse suddenly because your body doesn't know its standing. I heard its pretty fun

----------


## FluBB

haha as long as you dont like kill yourself falling on something sharp.

FluBB

----------


## Neruo

Cockslap _Anyone_.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Get on your dream car, in a nice hilly area, and jump stuff, and glide evrywhere, then pop some DC's right where you're about to land.

----------


## ShYne123

become a FINE girl and have sex with me..Lol.

----------


## skuruza

or become a FINE cereal killer and murder u!  ::lol::   :Mad:   ::D:   ::lol::

----------


## ShYne123

haha, not cool :-(

----------


## baronbrocoli

How about peeing when lucid? Will you really wet your bed? lol  ::D:

----------


## hyper_angel

For the people who try to behave in school, here's some fun things:

School Things

-Flip off the teacher.
-Stand on top of your desk and do strange things.
-Piss off the teacher as much as you want...they can't object...  ::evil::  
-Fudge your GPA so it's a 5.0.

Random Things

-Do something you've always wanted to do. Climb a mountain, charm a girl, whatever.   ::D: 
-Build / Buy a car that flies, drives, goes over terrain, and can turn into a boat or a sub. Explore the world.
-Play god. Make your own world and laugh at the people below you.
-Create the best ice cream flavor ever.

I just can't wait for my first LD, gonna definitely try some of these if it lasts.   ::meditate::

----------


## kr3wskater

i got one, visit wonderland (alice and wonderland)

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

I had an OBE once (or maybe in a dream), but my body flew through the air and down very fast. Too fast for my liking. 

I would like to possibly explore a Black Hole, but being pulled at nearly the speed of light would take some getting used to.

For me, thinking big would be to explore the multi-dimensional nature of the universe.





> _Originally posted by jay_ordan+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(jay_ordan)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Think Big.  Think Cape Canaveral.
> 
> 
> ...



Turn into a speck of dust, and when someone breathes me in, morph into a bolder.

I combined the 4 posts into one. -Amé

----------


## Ravmaster

ride legend of zeldas epona (not in the dirty way)

----------


## adamL28

On that topic:

- Kill Tingle (something i've always wanted to do!)

- Ride a dragon!
- Have a small dragon as a pet (yes i like dragons alot   ::D:  )
- Transform into a wolf
- Put super glue on a teacher's chair

----------


## Ravmaster

do basically everything that u do too  ::D:

----------


## Frosty Chaotix

-Make time pass backwards (that would be weird)
-Multiply yourself and control both of you at the same time
-Stop time
-Desintegrate yourself
-Be a undead
-Be someone of the opposite gender
-Live in a 2D Cartoony World
-Run at extreme speeds
-Be a ghost
-Be Classic Super Mario and Defeat Donkey Kong to save Peach
-Defeat various bosses (Sephiroth, Vegnagun, Ice Titan, Hades, Magneto) and some giant stuff (giant robots, giant golems). And... Matrix agents.
-Funny Fusions (see what it would look like something like Chicken Little+Sephiroth, or Stimpy+Hercules, or even You+Superman)
-See what would be dancing without any muscular/gravitational limits.
-Be a RPG game main character and explore a game world. Learn abilities, make weapons, and maybe, ride a chocobo?   ::D:  
-Be a Super-hero and save the world
-Kamehameha?
-Spell Creation. Create tons of different fireballs, throw icicles, call down meteors, and stuff
-Travel in time
-Fight with yourself, or maybe your dark and hellish self (that would be fun)
-Talk with your shadow
-Hmmm... be someone else. Like, the president or your girlfriend or maybe your pet.
-Change colors. Yea, be blue, green, purple, white, black, yellow, red. Make other things change their colors too.
-Change your body. Create muscles, or maybe wings, talons, beak, shell, claws
-Make yourself burn to dust
-Cook. Make the ultimate recipe!
-Teach Spider-man how to swim
-Tell a DC to tell you a joke. You'll hear the stupidest things.
-Eat a burger. Bigger than your house.
-Visit a movie! Change its end!
-Kissing in a dream can be very realistic. Sex too, maybe.  
-Go to Mars, and find aliens.
-Be a Jedi! Or maybe a Sith!
-Interview people/things that wouldn't usually talk. Interview a cow, a wall, your teacher, your hair, a chair, potatoes, Albert Einstein, a rock, a parrot, Jack Sparrow, Chuck Norris. You'll probably get funny unexpected answers.

wish i could do all that stuff

----------


## Abstract Fire

Great list, Frosty!

As for me... sex, pop out baby... more sex, more babies...

I love the feel of pregnancy in dreams (I feel somewhat empty when I wake up, though), but there's no way am I experiencing it in real life for at least a decade!  ::D:  I have them quite alot. 'Cept I've never actually given birth... so that will be interesting.

Bonus points if you're a man.

----------


## metallica13596

I have been reading through this all day only to come to realize that this thread is EXTREMELY repetitive. Please just read through it before you post a "new idea" becuase remember "great minds think alike "

----------


## baronbrocoli

just thought about something that sounds fun, sex on the clouds  ::D:  
*adds to to-do list*  ::D:

----------


## FreshBrains

Wow, what will I try to do in my first LD? First, FLY! That's what I'll definitely try first... After that? Be this guy: 
Agent 47. Yes it's a video game, and I don't care. 
Then, fly this to mars:

----------


## hoppingsnail

Is it just me, or do half of you want to be anime and video game characters?  What's up with that?

----------


## PenguinLord13

1. Jump off a tall cliff onto a spike pit
2. go on a hit and run rampage through the city in a tank
3. Have some fun with a hot celeb

----------


## arby

A really really good one:

*step into someone elses's shoes.*

see what it feels like to have no use of your legs or my personal favorite...

missing an arm (it feels SO cool. Not altogeather too painful if its severed cleanly but it feels like.... well  you'll have to find out for yourself =P) note: if you do it, try clenching your fist or grabing an object with your arm thats been severed.

----------


## FreshBrains

> _Originally posted by hoppingsnail_
> *Is it just me, or do half of you want to be anime and video game characters? *What's up with that?*



You know what? I'm not entirely sure. It's just that there are many things you can do in video games, but some you really wish you could do, but can't. Hitman: Blood Money is awesome, by the way. Nothing (In other video games of that caliber, at least) beats the moments when you're creeping up to somebody, guard just around the corner, praying he won't hear you strangle his superior. Now, imagine that in a lucid dream... 
And the second one, that's a NASP, NASA's concept to replace the space shuttle. It takes off like a normal airplane, using about a dozen (I think) jets to rise through the atmosphere, to around 70,000-80,000 feet, at which point they'd turn off the jets and burn four rocket engines at once to give it the final blast needed to shoot out of the atmosphere.

----------


## scruffty

rolf harris

----------


## PenguinLord13

Poop on the coats in the coatroom at a party, and see people's reactions when they find crap on their coats.

Go surfing on a cloud.

Make the sun go supernova.

Undersea sex.

----------


## Gorky

I was sitting here reading these, and this really weird/twisted idea hit me. What would it be like switching your gender then having sex with yourself? Yourself being your original gendered self.  ::shock::

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Gorky_
> *I was sitting here reading these, and this really weird/twisted idea hit me. What would it be like switching your gender then having sex with yourself? Yourself being your original gendered self.*



Oh, god(s)(or lack there of).   :Eek:  I think I'll pass on that one. I mean, that is going a bit too far.

That gives me that thought though: Create a mirror that when you look at it, you see yourself as if you were your opposite gender. It would be a quick way to figure out your hotness factor. Rate the opposite gender you, and assume a person of your opposite gender would give you the same rating

----------


## Gorky

Eh, I'd never do it either.  :Eek:   But it just came to me.

----------


## hoppingsnail

> _Originally posted by Gorky_
> *I was sitting here reading these, and this really weird/twisted idea hit me. What would it be like switching your gender then having sex with yourself? Yourself being your original gendered self.*



Nevermind, let's all pretend we were anime and video game characters instead.  Yikes.  :smiley:

----------


## hoppingsnail

Well... that's the thing.  The potential of things you can do does seem a bit wasted to me when you opt to just replay the role from some video game or anime (most of which are WAY overrated, by the way).  Never tried those hitman games, though, so I can't really comment on them.

I suppose it's only fair that I say what _I_ do in my lucid dreams other than fantasize about being Cloud Strife or Goku.  :smiley:   Shapeshifting is one of my favorite things to do, though  for some reason I tend to be better at it when I am not lucid.  Sometimes I choose to just explore what the dream has to offer before I start making changes, though sometimes I do have a goal or activity planned before going to sleep.

I guess my little submission for the list would be to just go exploring.  Pick a direction, then go and see what adventure find you.






> _Originally posted by FreshBrains_
> *
> 
> You know what? I'm not entirely sure. It's just that there are many things you can do in video games, but some you really wish you could do, but can't. Hitman: Blood Money is awesome, by the way. Nothing (In other video games of that caliber, at least) beats the moments when you're creeping up to somebody, guard just around the corner, praying he won't hear you strangle his superior. Now, imagine that in a lucid dream... 
> And the second one, that's a NASP, NASA's concept to replace the space shuttle. It takes off like a normal airplane, using about a dozen (I think) jets to rise through the atmosphere, to around 70,000-80,000 feet, at which point they'd turn off the jets and burn four rocket engines at once to give it the final blast needed to shoot out of the atmosphere.*

----------


## Gorky

> _Originally posted by hoppingsnail_
> *
> 
> I suppose it's only fair that I say what I do in my lucid dreams other than fantasize about being Cloud Strife or Goku. *
> *



Have you seen Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children? After I saw the fight scenes in that movie I want to be Cloud too. That be amazing to be able to do the things the Final Fantasy characters do in that movie.  ::shock::

----------


## hoppingsnail

No, I haven't seen Advent Children.  I'm not really a fan of FF anymore.  I once thought FF was great and all, but then I discovered the likes of Baldur's Gate II and Planescape:Torment.  I wish there were more games out there like those.  Especially Torment...

Anyway, I thought the Matrix was the movie every LDer wanted to emulate?





> _Originally posted by Gorky_
> *
> 
> Have you seen Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children? After I saw the fight scenes in that movie I want to be Cloud too. That be amazing to be able to do the things the Final Fantasy characters do in that movie.*



edit: Advent Children is a movie, right?  The cynic in me believes we've finally reached the point where Eastern RPGs are, indeed, one lengthy FMV sequence without any gameplay.  :smiley:

----------


## FreshBrains

That's the great thing about the Hitman games. You play them how YOU want to, meaning they're very non-linear. You can kill your target at a distance with your sniper rifle, (Packed in a suitcase for discreetness) strangle them with garrote wire, grab a disguise and sedate them, and throw them over a cliff, or just pick up an M4 and run in, barrel blazing.
It'd make for some creative problem-solving in a Dream.

----------


## BillyBob

What you see here is a compilation of 13 pages of this thread, along with a lot of tasks that people have posted in the thread your in right now.

*Why did I make this?*

Originally, I just made it because that topic I linked you to used to be a sticky. As you may have noticed when browsing it, the newbie that had made the topic only updated his list about three or four times.
I made this list so that a mod could go through and either sticky this topic instead, or so that someone could take what I wrote here and edit all the info into the original post.

In a bittersweet turning of events the mods all finally realized that having too many stickies was totally useless (there was like five or six stickies), this topics purpose was shattered.


Recently I began to think about how this topic could be put to better use. To learn more about that, then visit this thread.

______________________________
 
*The List:*

As you can see its pretty big. I'm currently working on arranging it all into a bunch of categories, so expect that soon.

The links that you see beside some of the tasks lead to posts where one of our members tried that task in a lucid dream of theirs.
To get your experienced linked into this thread, visit this thread.

Note:
 *If your just looking for ideas then use this (thanks to arby):*
(Notice: Newer tasks not on it) 
arby's random task generator
 

Also just to remind you, I didn't make up hardly any of these, all I did was compile them from various sources  :wink2: .


___________________________

1 ~ turn on lights

2 ~ fly into outer space -- (Twoshadows)

3 ~ fly through skyscrapers

4 ~ fly alongside "balls of light"

5 ~ climb mount Everest

6 ~ swing from tree to tree in a rain forest (like Tarzan)

7 ~ Your Lassie and you just don't give a damn anymore

8 ~ cross the great wall of china in a brand new sports car

9 ~ encounter Aliens

10 ~ Fight with cool weapon (ninja style)

11 ~ become evil superman

12 ~ Kill a munchkin

13 ~ You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island. The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne. 

14 ~ Do stand up comedy -- (Jamal)

15 ~ Terrorize a mascot during a big sporting event

16 ~ Slap president bush (Jr)

17 ~ slap a mime

18 ~ read "the funniest comic strip ever written" let your mind fill in the details

19 ~ You're the lead singer of a hard rock group, and you step up to the mic at a huge concert and sing "I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts"

20 ~ You are the 14th person at The Last Supper, drunk/stoned out of your tree. 

21 ~ Sex in zero gravity 

22 ~ Elastic limbs. 

23 ~ Night Vision 

24 ~ Your finger is an orgasm gun 

25 ~ creating scenes from your favorite book/movie and acting them out 

26 ~ walking through a mirror to the other side -- (rockinred)

27 ~ summoning a dream guide -- (Jamal)

28 ~ extending time 

29 ~ Eat a MASSIVE amount of LSD. 

30 ~ Visiting other worlds via "scout" technique 

31 ~ Unlocking dreaming emissary 

32 ~ You are a sperm racing for the egg 

33 ~ You are Hugh Hefners glasses. 

34 ~ Manifesting a telephone and calling a friend (listen attentively to what they say) 

35 ~ Manifest your subconscious to become your dream guide. 

36 ~ Manifest a telephone and call yourself. 

37 ~ Bargaining with your subconscious mind 

38 ~ ask Things will be better for both of us if we have more lucid dreams, lets work together to make it happen. 

39 ~ ask What is consciousness? 

40 ~ ask Is there something youve been trying to tell me? 

41 ~ Watch a crop circle being formed 

42 ~  How do they get the Caramilk into a Caramilk bar? 

43 ~ Go hang out in Heaven. 

44 ~ Watch a star implode on itself

45 ~ You're in the Wild West, engaged in a Poker game with Stephen Hawking. 
The stakes: the entire space time continuum! 

46 ~ Have dinner with Larry King 

47 ~ Appear on your favorite TV talk show 

48 ~ make a list of things to do in your lucid dream and take it out of your pocket once your there

49 ~ You're the captain of the Love Boat, and you've just ordered an orgy on the Lido deck. 

50 ~ Get inside the fridge and close the door to see if the light really goes out. 

51 ~ become an astronaut

52 ~ read DC's minds

53 ~ Destroy buildings with your mind 

54 ~ Become your favorite player for your favorite team of your favorite sport in the most important game of the year. 

55 ~ You are an actual Bikini Inspector 

56 ~ Feed birds antacid pills and watch them explode. 

57 ~ Play practical jokes on your boss.

58 ~ Play GOD. 

59 ~ Play Satan

60 ~ Swim with the dolphins

61 ~ Rob a bank.

62 ~ Appear as a special guest in a Family Guy episode. (would this work? have a cartoon LD?) 

63 ~ Go over Niagara Falls without a barrel. 

64 ~ Fly to the moon in your bathtub. 

65 ~ Outrun the cops in a high speed chase.

66 ~ Fly a stealth fighter jet. 

67 ~ Take down your biggest phobia

68 ~ turn into an inanimate object

69 ~ Kill barney

70 ~ kill a teletubby

71 ~ be your subconscious 

72 ~ meet your soul-mate

73 ~ try to learn a dream language 

74 ~ make your real body release endorphins

75 ~ find a way to increase your IQ

76 ~ visit a memory from a past life

77 ~ meditate for at least 5 minutes non stop

78 ~ transform into your favorite real life animal

79 ~ transform into a mythical being

80 ~ run at 3x the speed of sound

81 ~ jump super high (don't fly just jump)

82 ~ be a wizard

83 ~ breathe underwater -- (Twoshadows) -- (King-Tut-Tommy)

84 ~ have sex with a mermaid

85 ~ ride a dragon

86 ~ be a dragon

87 ~ be superman

88 ~ defeat demons

89 ~ run with a pack of wolves (in wolf form)

90 ~ visit your own art show

91 ~ remove negative karma

92 ~ overcome fears

93 ~ seek guidance from Einstein and other great geniuses

94 ~ read the book of life

95 ~ perfect a real life skill

96 ~ ask your subconscious for insight on how to improve on something you do everyday

97 ~ heal yourself or others

98 ~ attain enlightenment

99 ~ be worshipped by a mass of a million people 

100 ~ be tended to by several hundred naked women

101 ~ set fire to all of the oceans then fly out to space to watch it burn

102 ~ do heroin

103 ~ be Axel Rose 

104 ~ visit Neptune 

105 ~ unleash all your anger in a congressional meeting

106 ~ find out when in life you'll meet your soul mate

107 ~ Play with asteroids out in the vacuum of space (send one towards earth)

108 ~ look into a mirror expecting to see your minds interpretation of self

109 ~ call a friend over a dream phone expecting for a phone within their dream to ring

110 ~ create portals to other dimensions and go through

111~ grow wings

112 ~ destroy everything you see with your bare hands

113 ~ Control the elements (i.e water, fire, earth, lightning, light, darkness etc.) 

114 ~ try to make your body sleep walk while you still dream

115 ~ make a genie appear and wish for your deepest desire to be fulfilled

116 ~ Summon things (Ghosts, monsters, people, animals, things, mythical creatures) -- (freefire) -- (The Jace)

117 ~ turn on a TV and watch the news

118 ~ turn on a radio and listen to a talk show

119 ~ use a computer

120 ~ go to dreamviews.com

121 ~ speak Chinese or any other language

122 ~ turn into the opposite sex

123 ~ witness a nuclear explosion

124 ~ meet an alien

125 ~ see the future

126 ~ fight yourself

127 ~ be on the front lines of WW1

128 ~ control a persons free will

129 ~ bend the reality of the dream so you stay in it for 3 days dream time

130 ~ start a riot 

131 ~ stop a riot

132 ~ create a machine that puts an entire lifetime of memories into your head in an instant

133 ~ walk around in-front of people totally naked

134 ~ become a celebrity and prank people

135 ~ drive your favorite car as fast (or faster) as possible

136 ~ read a book on your favorite subject

137 ~ cook "something" then eat it

138 ~ talk to a dead relative or friend

139 ~ ask a dream character what time it is, then ask again. see if the time changed much

140 ~ have a group of DCs throw you high into the air then catch you

141 ~ get into a car accident

142 ~ drive a flying car

143 ~ ask DCs why you can fly just to see their response

144 ~ go to a club and hook up with a DC

145 ~ become spiderman

146 ~ go one the bridge of the USS enterprise and command it

147 ~ turn your hand into a fan

148 ~ kill a dragon -- (Funnel)

149 ~ get on a computer and click on the button title "self". now reprogram your habits

150 ~ ride on the back of a dinosaur

151 ~ pick a fight with your favorite superhero

152 ~ wage war against the Nazis

153 ~ personally assassinate Hitler

154 ~ become the lead character of your favorite first person shooter

155 ~ hop into the cockpit of an x-wing and blow up the deathstar

156 ~ be a pirate

157 ~ be a ninja 

158 ~ be god to an alien race, watch them developed as you intervene at certain points in their history

159 ~ run in slo-mo

160 ~ talk to someone you haven't seen in years

161 ~ create the biggest natural disaster to ever hit the world (think "the day after tomorrow")

162 ~ beat down a DC with your bare hands

163 ~ Tell DCs their lives mean nothing and you could kill them at any given moment

164 ~ have a light-saber battle with Darth Vader

165 ~ have a conversation with an inanimate object

166 ~ become a fluid and evaporate and rain down to the earth

167 ~ become a bubble

168 ~ eat a massive amount of something (chocolate, rocks, carrots, etc...)

169 ~ become fire

170 ~ add extra limbs to yourself and try to make each of them as separate as your arms are now

171 ~ eat a wall

172 ~ eat a DC

173 ~ go to the underworld and become a vampire

174 ~ jack into the matrix

175 ~ skydive

176 ~ experience a nuclear explosion

177 ~ go for a swim on the surface of the sun

178 ~ shrink 

179 ~ grow

180 ~ obtain x-ray vision and use it for the good of man/ perverted trickery

181 ~ become invisible

182 ~ be two separate entities at the same time

183 ~ turn on low gravity

184 ~  go to the moon

185 ~ ride the ultimate roller coaster

186 ~ lead an army into battle, conquer earth

187 ~ make yourself have more eyes, look through all of them at the same time

188 ~ kill yourself and then explore the spiritual plain

189 ~ turn into sand

190 ~ become a dinosaur and go back in time to their era

191 ~ meet the devil

192 ~ become invincible and terrorize the world

193 ~ spread your arms and glide with the winds (don't propel yourself with your mind)

194 ~ fly out to the middle of the ocean and swim as far down as possible

195 ~ talk to DCs about their marital status and how life's been going

196 ~ parachute into a tornado

197 ~ make the core of the earth rapidly expand while your on the surface

198 ~ stand on a sidewalk throwing rocks at random DCs

199 ~ escape from prison

200 ~ swallow the sun

201 ~ become as small as an atom

202 ~ set fire to a random DCs hair

203 ~ travel to the center of the earth

204 ~ jump into a TV/ computer monitor

205 ~ talk to a therapist about your problems

206 ~ explore the inside of a volcano

207 ~ visit area 51

208 ~ become a samurai

209 ~ travel the ancient world, visit Rome in its prime

210 ~ go surfing on the world biggest wave

211 ~ make every DC you see the happiest man/ woman on earth

212 ~ create balls of energy with your mind and shoot them at people

213 ~ get drunk

214 ~ get sucked into a black whole

215 ~ play your favorite instrument but make it so your a god at it

216 ~ find the end of the universe

217 ~ summon neo from the matrix and fight to the death

218 ~ your in your house and its dawn of the dead outside

219 ~ become a gladiator in medieval times

220 ~ dive into a swimming pool of warm molten chocolate. (or any gooey material you can think of)

221 ~ walk on the ceiling

222 ~ crash a plane into a building (while your in it)

223 ~ while talking to a DC randomly break out into a musical

224 ~ melt

225 ~ be unbelievably suave

226 ~ eat a pill that will make you unbelievably happy

227 ~ go into at least 10 randomly picked out houses and see what you find

228 ~ turn off all the power supplies of the entire world

229 ~ get buried alive

230 ~ find a way to make yourself more dizzy than you've ever been

231 ~ induce an OBE

232 ~ meet yourself in from 5 years from now and then yourself from 5 years ago

233 ~ be an angel

234 ~ run on water

235 ~ join the fellowship of the ring on their adventures through middle earth

236 ~ kill your subconscious

237 ~ jump over the grand canyon

238 ~ jump off the highest building you can find and see what it feels like when you hit the ground

239 ~ blow yourself up from inside

240 ~ your wanted by the CIA and they know everything

241 ~ live as a caveman in a small tribe

242 ~ have laser vision

243 ~ light the entire earth on fire

244 ~ turn random object into glass and then break them

245 ~ reverse your gravitational pull (your body repels objects)

246 ~ make the ground fall away into a bottomless pit

247 ~ talk with your pet, ask it how you could improve in treating it

248 ~ become a kung-foo master/ ninja

249 ~ become a serial killer

250 ~ visit wonderland as Alice

251 ~ become a speck of dust, when a DC breathes you in turn into 500 lbs of lead

252 ~ make yourself weigh 5 tons

253 ~ put superglue on your boss/ teachers chair

254 ~ make time pass backwards

255 ~ visit a cartoon

256 ~ save the world from a mad scientist

257 ~ get a DC to tell you a good joke

258 ~ have sex on a cloud

259 ~ see how many DCs you can hit with your car before it explodes

260 ~ make the sun go supernova

261 ~ undersea sex

262 ~ just walk around your dream looking at how DCs carry out their daily lives

263 ~ Develop insect-vision 

264 ~ Blow the world's greatest bubble gum bubble - float through the sky with it

265 ~ Lay an egg

266 ~ go to your neighbors house and wreck up the place

267 ~ Fly to the moon

268 ~ visit Atlantis

269 ~ fly around inside the grand canyon

270 ~ visit Santa

271 ~ Visit the tooth fairy and join the RFAF (Royal Fairy Air Force)

272 ~ Go to the Easter Bunnies chocolate factory and start a massacre (therefore, leaving you in charge!)

273 ~ Steal Cupid's bow and arrow and shoot people with it

274 ~ Steal the flag from the Moon landing (unless they faked it!)

275 ~ Break a world record

276 ~ Eat the biggest pizza / ice-cream / chocolate bar in the world

277 ~ See what it's like being the fattest man in the world

278 ~ You've come back from the dead but theres a problem: your still in your coffin!

279 ~ kill a DC and resurrect them. Ask what it was like

280 ~ Start a shootout with some cops

281 ~ Experience one of your fondest memories... in 3rd person view

282 ~ Get inside a MechWarrior and blow shit up

283 ~ Host American Idol on a space station. When someone loses they get blasted into outer space.

284 ~ Cross the Atlantic by flying just above the water at mach 5.

285 ~ Eat nails for breakfast

286 ~ Eat the big M&M character

287 ~ Be a piece of food, travel through your own digestive system

288 ~ Jump the Great Wall of China on your skateboard

289 ~ Compete in a highspeed hover car race through a crowded futuristic city.

290 ~ Drive an invincible giant truck around a city tearing shit apart

291 ~ Cut yourself. Watch as your skin mends itself in seconds

292 ~ Be a NASCAR driver at the Daytona 500, and win

293 ~ run over yourself while driving

294 ~ implode the universe and make it big bang again

295 ~ have the best sex imaginable

296 ~ dream that you are by your bed watching yourself sleep

297 ~ in a dream go to sleep and have a lucid dream

298 ~ take a crap on the rings of Saturn

299 ~ meet the ancient gods like Zeus, Thor, Osiris, etc

300 ~ create thousands of clones of yourself. Have the lucid battle of the millennium

301 ~ explore your own body from your veins

302 ~ Walk into a tornado

303 ~ Spontaneously combust

304 ~ Be the big bang

305 ~ Fly through the sun

306 ~ become omnipotent and see everything in the universe from every possible angle

307 ~ Write and listen to your own music

308 ~ Build your dream house

309 ~ Go scuba diving

310 ~ Go wake boarding

311 ~ Go snowboarding

312 ~ Go snowmobiling

313 ~ Go parasailing

314 ~ Get a massage

315 ~ Relax in a sauna

316 ~ Draw a self-portrait

317 ~ Sit for a self-portrait

318 ~ Conduct the world's greatest fireworks extravaganza

319 ~ Go horseback riding... On water

320 ~ Become a matador

321 ~ Perform open-heart surgery

322 ~ Walk across hot coals

323 ~ Swallow a sword

324 ~ Become a snake charmer

325 ~ Watch the sunset from outer space

326 ~ Watch a supernova die out

327 ~ bungee jump off Sears Tower

328 ~ Swandive off Angel Falls

329 ~ kayak down Angel Falls

330 ~ Snowboard down Mt. Everest

331 ~ Drive a tank down the autobahn

332 ~ Drive a monster truck through a car lot

333 ~ Ride an elevator to the top of the Empire State Building; cut the cables

334 ~ Go hunting. For dinos

335 ~ Fly an F-16

336 ~ Join a SWAT team

337 ~ Take down Jack Bauer

338 ~ Rob Fort Nox

339 ~ Explore the Great Barrier Reef

340 ~ Steal the Statue of Liberty

341 ~ Wrestle an alligator

342 ~ Drive a race car across the arctic plains

343 ~ Go grave robbing in Egypt

344 ~ reanimate a mummy

345 ~ Walk amongst the Terra Cotta & bring them to life. Conquer the earth

346 ~ meet Joan of Arc

347 ~ Meet your parents when they were teens

348 ~ Rewrite history in any way you please

349 ~ Revisit your childhood as an observer

350 ~ Fight with the Spartans at Thermopylae

351 ~ Eat food not created by humans

352 ~ Witness the beginning

353 ~ Witness Armageddon

354 ~ Ask a chicken who came first

355 ~ Ask a chicken why it crossed the road

356 ~ Go tomb raiding with Lara Croft

357 ~ Ask those Maori Statues who built them

358 ~ Use Stonehenge for its intended purpose

359 ~ Witness the Northern Lights

360 ~ Hunt down Nessie

361 ~ Part the heavens

362 ~ Find out what _really_ killed the dinosaurs

363 ~ Sail to the Bermuda Triangle

364 ~ Lead an epic naval battle

365 ~ Survive the Zombie Apocalypse

366 ~ Become a god in the Greek Pantheon

367 ~ Go on a Viking raid. Ascend to Valhalla and usurp Thor

368 ~ Battle cancer -- in person

369 ~ Fight in the American Civil War

370 ~ Fight in WWII

371 ~ Slay Dracula

372 ~ Survive an alien invasion

373 ~ Survive global warming

374 ~ Control the oceans in concert to Beethoven's 9th

375 ~ You _are_ the Red Baron

376 ~ Make up a new season

377 ~ Blow up the moon

378 ~ Blot out the sun

379 ~ Turn the moon into cheese and eat it (yes, all of it)

380 ~ Speak in tongues

381 ~ Listen to an angelic choir singing in tongues

382 ~ Turn your hand into a gun. Shoot people

383 ~ Grow a mermaid's tail and swim

384 ~ Grow a spider monkey tail & use it

385 ~ Polymorph DCs into animals

386 ~ Turn a DCs head into a jack-o-lantern

387 ~ Walk on clouds

388 ~ Create a phoenix

389 ~ Play pool with the celestial bodies

390 ~ Redesign the stellar heavens

391 ~ Develop the Midas touch

392 ~ Develop Medusa vision

393 ~ Add your face to Mt. Rushmore

394 ~ Knock over/straighten the Leaning Tower of Piza

395 ~ Crush coal into diamonds w/ your bare hands

396 ~ Drink all the water in a water tower

397 ~ Completely flood the Earth

398 ~ Explore cyberspace

399 ~ Become someone's guardian angel

400 ~ Talk to your shadow

401 ~ swap places with your shadow

402 ~ Destroy the laws of physics

403 ~ Take the yolk out of an egg without breaking the shell

404 ~ Transmute lead into gold

405 ~ Slide down a rainbow

406 ~ Visit the Sahara and cause an oasis of paradise to rise up out of the earth

407 ~Play golf with the Epcot Dome 

408 ~ Sculpt a human out of clay, then bring it to life

409 ~ Travel to a building through a telephone wire

410 ~ Become a knight of the round table

411 ~ Discover who cleans up all of Spiderman's webbing

412 ~ Lead Sauron's armies and crush the Fellowship

413 ~ Become your partner and have sex with you

414 ~ Go into a coma

415 ~ Create an invisible wall; via mimery

416 ~ Lasso the moon via mimery

417 ~ Become a vampire

418 ~ Decide which sense you value least; drop it

419 ~ Decide which sense you value most; drop it

420 ~ Beat the pulp out of the Bananaman ( ::banana:: )

421 ~ Turn a DC's skin translucent and watch their body function

422 ~ Turn a DC into a 3-D jigsaw puzzle and reassemble them

423 ~ Shatter glass with your voice

424 ~ Live out an AXE commercial

425 ~ Tear an object in half as you walk through it (think "Constantine")

426 ~ Create a world of negative friction -- see what happens

427 ~ create your own psychedelic drug with its own effects

428 ~ Ride a hippo and slap its butt if it goes too slow

429 ~ Fly under the disk-world, and find out if Great A'Twin is a boy or girl

__________________

Whew, that took awhile :p

If you do have things not on the list then feel free to post them in this topic. I'm planning to go until we reach 500 at most.

----------


## BillyBob

Ok, here&#39;s the first version of the list:

*Pointless fun*

7 ~ Your Lassie and you just don&#39;t give a damn anymore 
15 ~ Terrorize a mascot during a big sporting event
56 ~ Feed birds antacid pills and watch them explode. 
102 ~ do heroin 
114 ~ try to make your body sleep walk while you still dream
120 ~ go to dreamviews.com 
133 ~ walk around in-front of people totally naked 
137 ~ cook "something" then eat it 
140 ~ have a group of DCs throw you high into the air then catch you
150 ~ ride on the back of a dinosaur 
185 ~ ride the ultimate roller coaster 
196 ~ parachute into a tornado 
197 ~ make the core of the earth rapidly expand while your on the surface 
210 ~ go surfing on the world biggest wave 
215 ~ play your favorite instrument but make it so your a god at it 
220 ~ dive into a swimming pool of warm molten chocolate. (or any gooey material you can think of) 
223 ~ while talking to a DC randomly break out into a musical 
225 ~ be unbelievably suave 
230 ~ find a way to make yourself more dizzy than you&#39;ve ever been 
264 ~ make the ground fall away into a bottomless pit

----------


## Manifold_Time

That is the longest list of anything I've ever seen in my life.  ::shock:: 

I'll be sure to look over this so I have some ideas in my next lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## BillyBob

::cry::  wont anyone give me some ideas  ::cry:: 




( :tongue2: )

----------


## orbsycli

I am so
fucking amazed
that we can do this!!!

----------


## Gawain

#17~ slap a mine. 

I would've slapped a mime but, that sounds good too. See if I survive the explosion.


Sorry, I forgot to comprehend what you wrote.

----------


## Bosco

kill kevin federline and then get britney spears pegnant again

----------


## BillyBob

Ok just to point out, I'm not looking at add anything to the list just yet ( :tongue2: ) 

What I need is some ideas for categories to put the pre-existing 280 that I already have under.

Then, when I get them all filed out I'll add everything else  :smiley: 

again what i need is categories, here's some examples:

~scenarios
~Things to make yourself into
~psychic powers
~etc etc...

I'm not the single best person in the world at categorizing things (making the names for the categories at least) and I don't want to have all 280 items under just like 5 categories. there's enough here to make at least 15 different categories (at least i think there is) I just cant think of good titles.
 so help me out wont you?

----------


## orbsycli

Other than scenarios,
metamopheses
and physic abilities such as manifestation

There definitely needs to be a sex catagory,
and a flying one.

I'll just think of more and add them as I go along

----------


## BillyBob

Ok I made the list out.
Its not its final form but i just wanted to see if that worked (I can move some of those around/ change catagory names.)

mainly what i want to stay is:
abstract,
"be this" (can be renamed),
scenerios,
sex,
violence,
and superpowers.

otherwise everything else can be re-arranged and renamed. tell me what you think

PS. its the second post of the topic

----------


## orbsycli

change "be this" to
metamophesis
and you'll be set  :wink2:  

 ::reading::   :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Led

how about a travel catagory

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by ledzeppelin_
> *how about a travel catagory*



sure. can you give me a small list (of like 5) that would go under that so i can get an idea of what you mean?

----------


## Led

Ok here's a list:

go to a counntry you have never been to
go to the moon
go to a house that you used to live in
go to the grand canyon (and fly in it)
go to atlantis

----------


## orbsycli

tiny planets are fun, too  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::ninja::

----------


## PenguinLord13

I'll work on trying to give you category ideas, but I want to know why you didn't put my idea of "shit on the coats in the coatroom of a fancy party, and see people's reactions when they find out what happened". Back to the categorization, my first idea is have 5 or 6 main categories and have subcategories in them. For example become a dragon could be under METAMORPHIS-->Mythical Beings, or however you want to name the category. I'll get back when I think of more ideas.

EDIT:

Hey, you guys. Why not just organize everything into the categories on the original post, and then just add a couple more for whatever doesn't fit?

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by ledzeppelin+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ledzeppelin)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ok here's a list:
> 
> go to a counntry you have never been to
> ...



i dunno about everyone else but i felt that the original post categories sucked  :tongue2:  (mine aren't much better right now but I can update once i hear everyone's ideas)

----------


## Led

fly into outer space
8 ~ cross the great wall of china in a brand new sports car 
30 ~ Visiting other worlds via "scout" technique
104 ~ visit Neptune 
110 ~ create portals to other dimensions and go through
216 ~ find the end of the universe

I guess this would be a sub-catagory of adventuresome

----------


## sloth

Go to your neighbors house and wreck up the place. I did that last night, while lucid.

-sloth

----------


## Super Duck

*Sorry mate. I know you want categories but I have some good items for the list (probably should be written under "Scenerios").*

1. Visit Santa
2. Visit the tooth fairy and join the RFAF (Royal Fairy Air Force)
3. Go to the Easter Bunnies chocolate factory and masacre him (therefore, leaving you in charge!)
4. Steal Cupid's bow and arrow so anyone will fall in love with you
5. Steal the flag placed on the Moon landing (unless they faked it!)
6.Break a world record
7. Eat the biggest pizza / ice-cream / chocolate bar in the world
8. See what it's like being the fattest man in the world (kinda like the "5 ton" one that you made up)

*I'll think of some more...maybe...but I'm struggling to get back on track. I used to be able to LD but I seem to have lost the ability. I might have to demote myself to a beginner. Any help would be   hot   .*

----------


## arby

duh dun dun dun

http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l...enerator9qh.swf

(its ugly, i know.)

but it is a working random LD generator! huzzah!

thanks billy for the list.

----------


## BillyBob

lol nice   ::D:  

if your topic doesnt work out you should upload that into a sticky  :tongue2:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by arby_
> *duh dun dun dun
> 
> http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=l...enerator9qh.swf
> 
> (its ugly, i know.)
> 
> but it is a working random LD generator! huzzah!
> 
> thanks billy for the list.*



Who cares if it's ugly, it's still better than going through a 280 entry list (as amazing as that list may be, I can't read the whole thing and pick something). I think it is just great. I gave it a ten out of ten. Function over form. Great idea. What I might try doing if I decide to teach myself a bit of flash, is make an LD generator that allows you to specify what kind of dream you want (i.e violence, poinless fun, sex, etc.).

----------


## Golden_Mist

swim in a pool of jello or chocolate while eating it! or go to the moon

----------


## Golden_Mist

Kill your self and ressurrect yourself, or someone else, Beat up someone u hate, and explode things   ::D:   ::mrgreen::   ::D:   ::mrgreen::   ::D:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## jonesn

Be in a bank heist shootout _a la_the movie *Heat* "WHERE'S THE VAN?"

Experience a very important memory of your own in a 3rd person (OBE) view.

Become a MechWarrior and blow up shit.

----------


## jonesn

360 degree vision. This was mentioned in _Waking Life_.

Host _American Idol_ on a space station in orbit. When someone loses they are let go into outer space. Imaging seeing someone sucked through a pod door while they're in the middle of a very bad version of _Over The Rainbow_ or _Wake Me Up (Before You GO GO)._

Travel the world by flying just above water at the speed of sound.

----------


## samchestido

Can't this superb thread be made into a sticky?   ::D:

----------


## catsno

ok I got some:

flying
abilities (superhero stuff)
sex
(the original) exploring urself
celebs
illegal (killing, drugs)
transforming (yourself, things)
summoning
distorting time
travelling

that's all i can come up with right now and i agree on the subcategory idea whoever said that. also...STICKY this thread!

----------


## l3xicon

Here's my list (and first post):

1.	Rule the world
2.	Try to control my real body through a control room and make it sleep walk somewhere
3.	Summon my dream guide and ask him/her/it all kinds of questions
4.	Go into my friend's dream
5.	Try to expand dream-time
6.	Become a rock god of the 70s
7.	See the future of the real world
8.	Terrorize a dream city with Fonzi
9.	Talk to a famous dead person (ask Jimi Hendrix to teach me to play the guitar)
10.	Defeat alien invaders
11.	Convince myself to stop biting my nails and work on things I need to do more
12.	Piss off rednecks with shotguns and get chased by them in a forest
13.	Go back in time and figure out unsolved mysteries of the past
14.	Hang out with Hitler, befriend him, and later kill him  :smiley: 
15.	Go into my dog's dream
16.	Listen to music
17.	Have an interview with God
18.	Blow up the sun
19.	Mess with the DCs
20.	Eat food
21.	Convince my dream guide that I need to have more lucid dreams
22.	Have a conversation with a DC

----------


## Original Poster

Be a pirate and plunder a passing merchant ship.

If you have an illness, be it mental or physical, have your subconscious manfiestation tell you exactly what's wrong, and possibly how to fix it.

See what you'll look like in 20 years.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I would talk to my dream guide, but there is one major problem...

In a recent non-lucid, he got stabbed to death in a suicide ritual. I'm really unsure if I can/should bring him back. I suppose it might not have killed him; I didn't stay in the area long enough to see, but the sword went right through him and his killer pulled it out to stab himself.

Maybe he's still a part of me and I could talk to him. I just don't know if it's a good idea. I never actually tried to speak to him before.

Maybe that wasn't him at all.

I don't even care about doing crazy stuff that I won't have a chance to do while awake. He saved my life when I first saw him. I never thanked him.

I'll go for it. If I can't do it, I'll have to make a new dream guide.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Wow. I'm strange when I'm really tired.

----------


## sj

In response to the whole becoming an anime or video game character thing, I'd like to do it because I like the stories of some video games. For example, I'd love to play Link in The Ocarina of Time. Seeing all of the environments as real, feeling the emotions and the thoughts of the character (which would be my own, I guess). Of course there's also the added benefit of changing the story slightly, such as adding scenes that enhance character depth, or having the main character say something other than 'yes' or 'no'.   :tongue2:  Also, if you are an aspiring actor, you could see what it's like to try and portray the character as they were in the game. As for myself, I also like the idea of saving the world, slashing with a mystic sword, using magic, etc. etc. Or you could take the characters and make an entirely different story, but I'm not confident in my own abilities to make an epic storyline. And that's all I have to say about that!   ::mrgreen::  

Anyway, here's my lucid activity list:

Become an animal

Meet an animal and explore with it

Bring to life scenes from books and/or change them as I see fit.

Go to a futuristic city and experience everything as a normal person (i.e. no superpowers or supernatural things)

Drive a DeLorean (yeah, I'm a nerd...)

Drive a futuristic sportscar, equipped with all the latest gear.

Just explore

Have a conversation with a DC

Meet my DG

Go on an adventure in a Megaman-esque suit

Pilot a Mobile Suit or Armslave

I don't remember the name of it, but enter a painting like one that has stairs going in all sorts of crazy directions (like, one's upside down, one's sideways, one's normal, etc.)

Participate in a F-Zero like race.

Go to the "Restaurant at the End of the Universe"

Become an e-mail and get sent to someone.


That's all I can think of for now. Forgive me for posting things that have been already posted, but they're all things I'd like to try.

Cheers!

--Sam

----------


## prufrock

I can't believe no one's said it: 360 degree vision!  Try to wrap your mind (and sights) around that one...

Or how about working on a skill that you'd like to improve in real life and seeing if it's helped when you wake up?  (e.g. playing an instrument, playing a sport, etc.)

One thing I'd really like to try is replaying memories.  (or there's always the reverse: trying to predict the future)

In short: there are so many interesting options besides sex and video games!

----------


## Stoat

_got this from a friend_

Replay Final Fantasy 7 (or similar) in your mind&#33;
Try to remember or record you experience and magic and stuff&#33;
It&#39;ll be challenging but fun&#33;

P.S. Requires Godly Dream recall, High ability to induce lucid dreams, try only if your an expert at Lucid Dreaming AND RPG&#39;s&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

I&#39;m not sure if this was said, I haven&#39;t had time to read all of the pages. And if nobody thought of this, woot. But...
Omniscience.  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  --- "Omniscience is the capacity to know everything, or at least everything that can be known. Omniscience is sometimes understood to also imply the capacity to know everything that will be."

To know everything that would happen in the dream, would it be possible? I don&#39;t know if my mind could even handle it, but maybe a more experienced LDer. It would be kind of like one of the previous posts, 360 degree vision, except multiplied by octillion. Maybe you could even know what&#39;s going to happen even after you wake up, or even WHEN your going to wake up. o.O Would be cool...
I haven&#39;t had a lucid dream since summer started, late nights and late awakenings. I barely remember any of my dreams during these times, but if I manage one anytime soon I&#39;ll try this ... maybe. After some more practice. Maybe getting used to seeing 360 degrees around me will help a bit, heh. :x

Edit: Just adding in some other cool omni&#39;s that I saw, heh. OmniPRESENCE&#33; Probably already guessed it, but: "Omnipresence is the ability to be present in every place at any, and/or every, time; unbounded or universal presence. It is related to the concept of ubiquity, the ability to be everywhere at a certain point in time." I guess this next one is kind of already overdone with most people, but omnipotence: "Omnipotence (literally, "all power") is power with no limits or inexhaustible, in other words, unlimited power."

Also, if you have ever seen the movie Equilibrium, which was good, I liked it a lot, there are these people called Grammaton Cleric&#39;s in it. They learn a specific fighting style called Gun Kata. I&#39;ll quote the movie from wikipedia, heh. 

"Through analysis of thousands of recorded gunfights, the Cleric has determined that the geometric distribution of antagonists in any gun battle is a statistically-predictable element. The Gun Kata treats the gun as a total weapon, each fluid position representing a maximum kill zone, inflicting maximum damage on the maximum number of opponents, while keeping the defender clear of the statistically-traditional trajectories of return fire. By the rote mastery of this art, your firing efficiency will rise by no less than 120%. The difference of a 63% increased lethal proficiency makes the master of the Gun Katas an adversary not to be taken lightly."

The fight scenes really show what this is like, it&#39;s very cool, the things they do. If I was to learn to do this it&#39;d be pretty awesome :x. Anyways, gonna go to bed. That&#39;s all for now I guess.

----------


## Limitz

~~~~~~~
WARNING&#33;
~~~~~~~
I&#39;m basing all of this on opinion&#33;
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





> I&#39;m not sure if this was said, I haven&#39;t had time to read all of the pages. And if nobody thought of this, woot. But...
> Omniscience. grin.gif grin.gif grin.gif --- "Omniscience is the capacity to know everything, or at least everything that can be known. Omniscience is sometimes understood to also imply the capacity to know everything that will be."
> 
> To know everything that would happen in the dream, would it be possible? I don&#39;t know if my mind could even handle it, but maybe a more experienced LDer. It would be kind of like one of the previous posts, 360 degree vision, except multiplied by octillion. Maybe you could even know what&#39;s going to happen even after you wake up, or even WHEN your going to wake up. o.O Would be cool...
> I haven&#39;t had a lucid dream since summer started, late nights and late awakenings. I barely remember any of my dreams during these times, but if I manage one anytime soon I&#39;ll try this ... maybe. After some more practice. Maybe getting used to seeing 360 degrees around me will help a bit, heh. :x [/b]



Okay... There&#39;s no real "everything" in a dream. Your mind kind of makes it up as you go. In this sense, dream worlds are infinite.

I&#39;m saying that everything in the dream that you are *aware* of, you could manage to know everything there is to know.

Take, for example, a "dream universe." You could know everything there is to know in this universe, but never everything in your mind.

Doing this with a single world doesn&#39;t seem to difficult at all, you just let your subconscious fill in everything and from there on, you just _know_.

Unless you wake up from some sort of "overload," then I don&#39;t see how this would be too hard for people with moderate dream control. I mean, you decide what everything and everyone is going to do, and you create all of it, every little detail. You don&#39;t do it consciously, but nonetheless, you do it all. Have you ever tried reading a single Dream Character&#39;s "mind?" It&#39;s not that hard at all. Ever try knowing what will happen after you open a door, or what will be on the other side? I know this is _slightly_ different because you consciously control it, but it&#39;s still the same sort of thing. Why not be able to "know" everything there is to be known in your own realm, that you created? I don&#39;t think it&#39;d be possible to think of everything at once, but you can have the knowledge of everything in your mind. It&#39;s pretty much there already, you just have to bring it to your conscious self. As everything in dreaming goes, if it can be imagined, it can be done.





> Edit: Just adding in some other cool omni&#39;s that I saw, heh. OmniPRESENCE&#33; Probably already guessed it, but: "Omnipresence is the ability to be present in every place at any, and/or every, time; unbounded or universal presence. It is related to the concept of ubiquity, the ability to be everywhere at a certain point in time." I guess this next one is kind of already overdone with most people, but omnipotence: "Omnipotence (literally, "all power") is power with no limits or inexhaustible, in other words, unlimited power."
> [/b]



This is pretty much being the literal "god" of your dreamworld. This seems like the part that your subconscious plays every single dream you have.

----------


## The Dreamer Soul

> Doing this with a single world doesn&#39;t seem to difficult at all, you just let your subconscious fill in everything and from there on, you just know.[/b]



Well not just knowing those things, but knowing absolutely everything, wouldn&#39;t that imply that you know everything that _could_ happen? So you would know all the ways the future _could_ branch off, the millions of possibilities. And letting your subconcious "fill in" the rest of an entire world, when all you see is about a room or so, does, in my opinion, seem difficult. That "overload" thing, yeah that&#39;s basically what I was worried about. Waking up from the strain on your mind that your not used to, since you don&#39;t USUALLY know everything possible  :tongue2:  but hey, I guess that&#39;s just my opinion until I try it myself.

And for the omnipotence thing, I&#39;m not crazy about that one, since really we already are all powerful in our own dreams  :tongue2:  I just saw the others when I searched omniscience and thought it might be interesting to post those too. I guess tricking your mind into thinking your omnipotent though, might make people who don&#39;t have good dream control become "all powerful" within the dream.

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

Yell out..." Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice&#33;" Could make for an interesting dream.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

when i have an LD and i remember it im gonna be chuck norris&#39;s sidekick.

and i wanted to turn my subconscious into a person and talk to him.

----------


## tinna

... already practising

Flying exercises (that&#39;s what most of my LD are about)
Trying to help others see that they are in a dream (which is fun but does not work)

What I wish to improve (in dream)

Teaching others how to fly 
Helping others grow
Healing

What else ...

Exploring the veil between dreamtime and waking reality
Exploring the state of being &#39;awake&#39; (through dreamtime)
Shared dreaming

----------


## tiddlywink101

>  Sex in zero gravity [/b]



That would be impossible in real life, they have tried it with hamsters and they needed velcro straps to cling together

----------


## mozza314

This thread is awesome.

Found an error in your list though:





> 229 ~ get buried alive 
> 
> 230 ~ find a way to make yourself more dizzy than you&#39;ve ever been 
> 
> 240 ~ induce an OBE 
> 
> 250 ~ meet yourself in from 5 years from now and then yourself from 5 years ago 
> 
> 251 ~ be an angel [/b]



There&#39;s no 231-239, or 241-249, means you really only have 262 LD scenarios, not 280.

----------


## Pyrox

This is kick ass&#33;

I was writing my own. 
Here&#39;s a few if you don&#39;t have them (didn&#39;t read all 280)

>Ride a large mammel (elephant, rhino, lion...)
>Go back in the jurassic period
>Eat glass  :smiley:  
>Eat the big M&M character
>Be a peice of food and go through the body
>Jump over the Great Wall of China with a skateboard

----------


## Original Poster

Categories look great, so on with the ideas&#33;

Highspeed hover car race through a crowded futuristic city.

Smear the queer... but with apache-helicoptors

Drive an invincible giant truck around tearing shit apart.

...

Find out if there are any physical problems with your body and if possible correct them

Heal yourself or increase the speed at which you heal

If an artist of any kind, tap into your muse to create something memorable.

----------


## BillyBob

I fixed a bunch of the errors, I&#39;ll try and update soon  :smiley:

----------


## Secret Neo

Be a NASCAR driver at the Daytona 500, and win.

----------


## jswift

under sex put sex with an animal

----------


## Secret Neo

> under sex put sex with an animal
> [/b]



ur not serious are you?

----------


## BillyBob

> under sex put sex with an animal
> [/b]



Not even in my dreams man.

Thats sick

----------


## Secret Neo

> Not even in my dreams man.
> 
> Thats sick
> [/b]



im with ya there alll the way&#33;&#33; ick&#33;

----------


## Kaniaz

I&#39;m pretty sure you could do anything in a lucid dream that you can do in real life (and then a whole lot more). So this list could just be a little infinite.

----------


## BillyBob

> I&#39;m pretty sure you could do anything in a lucid dream that you can do in real life (and then a whole lot more). So this list could just be a little infinite.
> [/b]



Indeed.

The real point of this list isn&#39;t whats written in it, its made so when you read it you realize just how infinite your possibilities in the lucid realm are. (I&#39;m referring to the original thread, not just this one)

Honestly I just wanted to make a topic that gets stickied   ::wink::  (one day I shall have my immortality)

----------


## Man of Shred

fun: run over yourself while driving:
 - implode the universe and make it big bang again (i&#39;ve actually done this)
- have the sex of your dreams.

 Abstract - isolate a scout and journey to its realm
- dream that you are by your bed watching yourself sleep.
- in a dream go to sleep and have a lucid dream.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

> Indeed.
> 
> The real point of this list isn&#39;t whats written in it, its made so when you read it you realize just how infinite your possibilities in the lucid realm are. (I&#39;m referring to the original thread, not just this one)
> 
> Honestly I just wanted to make a topic that gets stickied   (one day I shall have my immortality)
> [/b]



I&#39;m suprised all your topics in your signature aren&#39;t sticked....

----------


## Oneiro

Reading through the list, I think there&#39;s one category heading that everything fits into:

"Self-Indulgence".

----------


## really

> I am so
> fucking amazed
> that we can do this&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

you forgot the most improtant one: take a crap on the rings of saturn.   thatd be cool.

----------


## Bonsay

How about meeting the ancient gods like Zeus, Thor, Oziris,...

----------


## really

> How about meeting the ancient gods like Zeus, Thor, Oziris,...
> [/b]



I reckon you should try to morph into your avatar&#33;&#33;

(it rocks&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Casualtie

> Ok here&#39;s a list:
> go to a counntry you have never been to
> go to the moon
> go to a house that you used to live in
> go to the grand canyon (and fly in it)
> go to atlantis
> [/b]



add this for travel:
go to someones room you&#39;ve never seen before and ask them if what you saw was accurate.

----------


## Casualtie

create a miniature planet and make two people: man and woman on it. and watch them get smarter and invent stuff. put it in like fast motion

----------


## Keeper

hello. First post, hope i dont botch it  :smiley: 

Create an ulternet version of yourself and have a conversation

----------


## Neko

> hello. First post, hope i dont botch it 
> 
> Create an ulternet version of yourself and have a conversation
> [/b]



Or even better, create loads of clones of yourself and send them into war&#33;  ::lol::  

(by the way, congrats on your first post Keeper  :smiley: )

----------


## Poison Apple

> create a miniature planet and make two people: man and woman on it. and watch them get smarter and invent stuff. put it in like fast motion
> [/b]




I recommend this one it is EXTREMELY good

----------


## Primus7

make the most epic poop ever to be imagined haha

all will stare at your masterpeice.

you shall be known as : the creator of the stool

----------


## King and God

I think simply walking through the dream is awesome. I recently had a cool one, where I was flying and walking around. The sky was on the ground aswell as where it normally is, and new land was created underneath where I was flying. There were also overall weird colors, shapes and other cool stuff in it.

----------


## Keeper

explore your own body from your viens

----------


## Sugarglider11

::evil::  I would take over the galixy or universe then after having trillions of life forms seveng me destroy the galixy or universe one planet at a time and keep a billion or so to kill personaly.  ::evil::

----------


## Sugarglider11

I got another one for flying, Flying in a tornado or a storm with strong winds

----------


## Keeper

This thread is why to intersting just to die.

Become agent smith

----------


## hop_ic

be sonic the hedgehog.
run up and down and around obstacles like in the sonic games.
escape a sinking boat.
go surfing.

----------


## melindak

I guess I must be a pervert because the only cool dreams I really "create" are sleeping with movie stars lol.  Normally I just go with the dream and alter it as needed or wanted.  I really should widen my dream span huh?

----------


## Pyrofan1

Fight a large group of zombies in a mallBecome PyrokineticBecome TelekineticDo all of the above at the same time. (I really want to do this)Go on a killing spreeReenact your favorite games and movies.

----------


## Kyhaar

- Become the world
- Make the world the size of a gumball and eat it
- Make a money tree grow

----------


## -Bolt-

I thought this might be a good idea.
Post some awesome things that people might want to try or you have tried and it was awesome.
It can be anything and I reckon it will be awesome.


Mine.
Super Shoes. Jumping and running =D

----------


## idofex

spying on people via stealth climbing on walls and ceilings =P

----------


## PNG_pyro

Um....

*walk on the ceiling

*see with infrared

*win at "chicken"... with a TRAIN&#33;

----------


## really

Become a character of Lord of The Rings&#33; Imagine that evil dude... Sauron.  ::evil::

----------


## Kyhaar

Hmm....


-Become a giant and squish people
-See what happens if Frodo did not destroy the ring
- Become the ring
- Become a piece of cheese and have someone eat you

----------


## Pyrofan1

Get drunk without a hangover

----------


## PNG_pyro

Two more; 

*visit the discworld

*be a magic sword (Like, one that controls whoever picks it up&#33 :wink2:

----------


## namor

1. fly fast and far

2. creating enviroment, returning to it in next dreams and building more DC&#39;s included

3. joining somebody&#39;s dream- joining him/her my created world

4. Find DG

5. go further

----------


## OneRyt

Shrink down to atomic size (or smaller).

----------


## LumpyCat

1. Not dream about sex so much.

2. When I do dream about sex....... Not let sex wake me up.

3. Flying.

4. Driving really fast.

5. Imagining I have a ps3.

----------


## y0h0rufi0

find a neighborhood and go into houses and wander around looking into the cupboards and fridge-see what your mind creates.

----------


## STi2009

acually have one.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> acually have one.
> [/b]



Same here. Although, it looks like you&#39;ve been trying longer than I have. Good luck.

----------


## simone93

How about meeting the characters in your fave book, film, etc, & talking to them.

----------


## Brisingr15

1. Make yourself explode and destroy a planet (and not die, and Jupitor would be fun to destroy&#33 :wink2: 
2. Step through a mirror (Supposed to send you to a very strange place, Where? I have no clue, but its supposed to be fun.)
3. Look at the dream sky (Supposed to be very beutiful with the swirling colors)
4. Sex (lol duh)
So these are my Top 4 goals in no praticular order.
edit1- ok heres a small addition. 
5. make myself fall asleep in the dream and see what my dream of a dream is. (This may just make me lose lucidy though)
6. destroy my school.
7. Reek havoc on Japan. (why japan... I just think that all the buildings and whatnot clusterd together would be an easier target)
8. Sky dive without the parashoot.
9. also fly i guess.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Jump into a tornado.

----------


## Borshkevski

-Spontaneously combust

-witness the "big bang" or be the "big bang"

-jump into a black hole and see where it takes you


-fly thru the sun

----------


## Sparrower

- Explore a black hole
- Increase gravity by 100X (i had to use my spiderman web to get me out of that one)
- Shrink down to the size of an atom and explore a DC&#39;s brain
- Be a paratrooper in WWII
- Change into a liquid, or why not a gas
- Summon your child-self, and see what you were like (plus he/she will freak out, itll be like the south park episode  :tongue2: )
- Explore repressed memories (although this one can be dangerous...)
- Become a bullet and get shot into someone
- Become cocaine and get snorted
- Play poker with dogs (actual dogs, like in the painting  :tongue2: )
- Top of a clock tower with a sniper rifle
- Be born again
- Get pulled over by the cops and give them some serious attitude
- Change you vision into matrix style (with the green numbers)
- View everything in energy waves instead of its physical form
- See if you can go enter different dimensions

----------


## Kyhaar

> - Play poker with dogs (actual dogs, like in the painting )
> enter different dimensions
> [/b]



I actually have some of those paintings&#33;

----------


## Sparrower

-Be the music
-Live in your favourite era
-Master space/time manipulation
-Live passively through a DC
-Be your own grandpa
-Make someone vomit and watch it in reverse

----------


## zxc

Some of the things I want to do in a LD:

-"Surf" through space on the moon or an asteroid.
-Jump from skyscraper to skyscraper
-Re-create some moves from The Matrix
-Run away from an explosion, have it go off and do a huge 20 ft. dive
-Start a gang war
-Be the main character in your favorite video game
-Break out of jail
-Sneak into the white house, find the football, and set off all the nukes
-"Jump" off the moon and land wherever you want on the earth
-Take a water gun to the sun, fill it up, and spray people on Earth with it
-Ride on a nuke
-Ride on the asteroid that destroys the Earth while it hits
-Live in the era with dinosaurs
-Be there when the asteroid kills all the diosaurs
-Experience The Big Bang

I&#39;ve never had a LD before, so I don&#39;t know how hard these would be, but they sound cool.

----------


## philosphiser

Id like to

-swim in a pool of wine
-sky dive of large buildings
- extra body parts
-shave myself bald
-ride cool vechels

----------


## DarkMind

I have been trying to create a StarBucks frappacino drink in my lucid dream, and drink it. I tried once, but only managed to materialize the cup, not the drink.

If anyone here has any tips for me, I would appreciate it  :smiley:

----------


## qzole

Tonight&#39;s task: Meet with my friend in the dream, get his soul back from Freddy, and have a kickass fight with him ^^

----------


## Krista

I&#39;d love to just talk to someone, without them giving me a silly response (even though it&#39;s quite amusing  :tongue2: ). Just sit down and talk to a DC.

Visiting other galaxies would be awesome too. Hmm...maybe I&#39;ll actually have an LD tonight, lol. I haven&#39;t had one in awhile...

DarkMind: I&#39;ve found that verbal commands work the best (for me anyway). Try commanding the drink to appear out loud. 9 times out of 10, it works for me.

----------


## Apotheosis

1. Jack into the Matrix. XD

----------


## Mustang69

oooooooooooooooooooo

i havent fully had a LD yet so i cant wait

1. Fly
2. Rewind times in my life when i felt great, and then make them better
3. Go to the top of a tall building and dive off
4. Create scenarios in my life which i regret not doing things
5. Go throught a normal day and do all the things ive ever wanted


Mustang69

----------


## DanfromOregon

1. Get in a fight with Chuck Norris, and win&#33;
2. Go into my favorite books and talk to all the charecters.
3. Fly around in space and in the sky.
4. Play Dance Dance Revolution with Gollum from LOTR
5. Breath Underwater and Swim around
6. Teleport to the bahamas and have an awesome vacation
7. Talk to my dream guide and ask it questions.

----------


## Warlock

1. Summon my Dream Guide.
2. Find out my real name(Using my Dream Guide).
3. Use a mirror as a portal.
4. Morph my self image to include wings.
5. Play on a piano

----------


## Sagea

Make this:
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Double_Ristre...weet%2C_and_Ice
Yeah... then put poison in it and make it like Russian Roulette.

----------


## really

lol Guess who made this topic?

toomanypossibilities  ::D:

----------


## cidus

put a tape recorder by a tree, then cut down the tree and get a couple miles away before the tree hits the ground. retrieve the tape recorder and solve the age old question, "If a tree falls and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?"

----------


## Arrows

1. Extreme time compression (I&#39;m talking years if possible)
2. Play god
3.   ::wink::  (#1 on wants, not priority tough)
4. give myself unlimited amounts of money.
5. Summon my dream guide and request he/she/it make me lucid for every dream.
6. Live in a few of my favorite shows/books/movies/anime.
7. Confuse, humiliate, and utterly harass DCs

Ah damn, I&#39;m getting too excited. I need to have an LD ASAP. I mean, I&#39;ve had them before, but that was before I knew that I could do anything I wanted.

----------


## Pyrofan1

> 1. Get in a fight with Chuck Norris, and win&#33;
> [/b]



Not even in your dreams.
Fight zombies  ::evil::  ::sniper::  ::flyaway::   ::hump::

----------


## pyroguy305

Even though I&#39;m really new to this whole thing...

1. Fly
2. Be a pirate and fight on ships
3. Have a crazy orgy
4. go back to the middle ages and joust
5. conjour (sp?) things with my mind.

----------


## Gez

1) Makes freinds with myself
2)Destroy the non self confident side of myself
3)Fight some zombies in my town
4)Regroup  my vampire gang from a previous dream and wreak havoc >:]
5)Fly to music
6)Meet my soulmate
7)RUN really fast like in previous lucids and do some parkour
8)Have brawl with all the people who have made me angry....and WIN&#33;
9)FULLY EXPLORE my dream realm and see how many familar dream landscapes i can see in one lucid.
10)  :Hi baby:  

Thats a pretty nice list.... im going to use this.

----------


## juroara

I should make a list more often, last night I forgot my objective and didnt remember it until the dream was fading away. . I tried to make the dream last longer so I could do my objective, but really I was hungry   ::bowdown::  

1. go to the lucid crossroads
2. 100% transformation into a dragon, that I can both feel and see when looking into a mirror
3. finding my dream guide
4. cloning myself and performing other naruto skills
5. summoning a fun bad guy to challenge

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I&#39;m new here, but for certain, I know what I really want to do-
1. Find my DG
2. Learn how to transform
3. Get a dream pet
4. Teleportation (flying may be fun, but it&#39;s not as cool)
5. Eat peanuts (don&#39;t ask)

----------


## Gez

> 5. Eat peanuts (don&#39;t ask)
> [/b]



nut allergy?   ::wink::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yesh, haven&#39;t eaten peanuts since I was like 3 (never had a PB&J before either)

----------


## Gez

aaah in that case that would be really interesting if you managed to do it.

----------


## deathly_hallow

1: Breathe underwater
2: Go into the world of Harry Potter and peform magic
3: Play Quidditch
4: Meet Avril Lavigne
5: Spend the hole dream with my girlfriend
6: Talk to DCs
7: Find my dreamguide. Ask them questions and to make me lucid everytime (Does that really work?)
8: Go into space, explore planets and meet aliens
9: come back to earth and destroy the world
10: Have fun with various people

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> aaah in that case that would be really interesting if you managed to do it.
> [/b]



I&#39;ll be sure to post it then (maybe in my sig) if I ever remember to try it while in a LD

----------


## BrotherDown

Act out a short film, with a begining midddle and end.

----------


## Adanac

Create a black hole
and watch it destroy everything
then rebuild as you see fit.

----------


## person-person

Go to mac&#39;s and make the characters come to life.
Then make them attack each other.

Make Ronald Mc Donald come alive and shove a cheeseburger in his face and watch him throw up.

Watch a tree grow in fast motion.

Do the ultimate break dancing moves in a club/rave.

Make Gorge Bush work at mac&#39;s (I know it&#39;s been said but that&#39;s so funny&#33 :wink2: 
Then when he gives you a burger, send it back and say it&#39;s not greasy enough.

Create the most beautiful garden where you think everything is perfect, sit down and enjoy the dream.

Go back to when you&#39;re in a test and your most hated teacher is supervising and just walk out.
Then go back in and go to your most disliked person and grab their paper and rip it up.  Then fly out the window...

Or for more way out stuff:

Visit another realm (try the Twilight from the Zelda game,)

Try and lose your physical body and just be a spirit.

----------


## Elwood

Things i want to do:

1.While being outside look up and think your standing upside down on the ceiling. See what happens.
2.Spend time with Alessandra Ambrosio on a beach resort in the Caribbean. Oh almost forgot the punchline, have sex with her&#33;&#33;
3.See what Las Vegas looks like in 50 years, and go have dinner with friends then gamble.
4.Play songs backwards on the piano.
5.Find the most beautiful water fall in the forest and see whats behind the water.
6.Be Truls Rohk and fight a demon hoard with magic. Look him up wikipedia.By the way hes from a series of books, like lord of the rings but 1000000 times better. The first book is "The first king of Shannara." Best books ive ever read.
7.Play hide the salami with Alessandra Ambrosio again.
8.Learn martial arts from an ancient Tibetan master.
9.Fly to the Omega Nebula and have lunch at a gas station with napoleon dynamite.
10.Run out on the field when the superbowl&#39;s on, and rip out the "player with the ball&#39;s" kidney and make a touch down pass ( with the kidney)
11.Go on a date with your crush from school, and then do the nasty.
12.Go bowling with stephen hawking.
13.Go to your school, dont worry it gets very interesting.  ::content::  
14.Live in a world with magic like lord of the rings and save the world on an adventure.
15.Even better, go to a school dance, its extremely interesting.
16.Watch Casino Royal again in theaters. Thats the best movie ever&#33;&#33;&#33;  
17.Play jazz music with aliens while flying to planet Reach.Yes if you dont know what planet Reach is look it up on wikipedia&#33;




Things ive done:

1. Fly   
2.Been to my school, and a dance at school.

----------


## person-person

I agree, Casino Royal would have to be the best Bond movie yet.
Much better than Die Another Day.


hm, ill be James Bond in my next LD.

----------


## Kyhaar

> I agree, Casino Royal would have to be the best Bond movie yet.
> Much better than Die Another Day.
> hm, ill be James Bond in my next LD.
> [/b]




Once I was James bond in a dream, not Lucid.

Although it was from MY fav. James Bond movie of all time- Goldeneye (Natalie was there)

PS: I&#39;m a girl...

----------


## snackpacks

Go to a marijuana amusement park
Shrink myself like in "Honey, I shrunk the Kids" and eat a giant cookie
Go skydiving
Go back to cavemen time
Go to Willy Wonkas Chocalate Factory, munch out, and beat up oompa loompas
Smoke a j with jerry garcia
Sex with multiple women at a time
Swim at super speeds underwater
Surf a 500 foot wave
Go to Hogwarts

----------


## snackpacks

Grow a ginormous marijuana plant with a vagina, have sex with it, harvest it, and smoke it.

----------


## screamation

I&#39;ve always wanted to make a clone of myself. Then make-out with my other self. That would be sweeeeet. Not in a "I stare at myself in the mirror every chance I get-sort-of-love" either. Just because it would be awesome... Don&#39;t judge me&#33; =[

----------


## Goldney

> I&#39;ve always wanted to make a clone of myself. Then make-out with my other self. That would be sweeeeet. Not in a "I stare at myself in the mirror every chance I get-sort-of-love" either. Just because it would be awesome... Don&#39;t judge me&#33; =[ [/b]



Haha, we&#39;re not judging you.  :Eek:  . If that&#39;s what you want to do go for it.

----------


## Areyoudreaming?

> -be Axl Rose
> [/b]



You could even.... release Chinese Democracy&#33; Or is that too much for even an LD?   ::shock::  

I&#39;d ask my subconscious what I&#39;d like for Christmas... I never know (and that one&#39;s actually serious).

----------


## derb

is reap mass destruction in there? i think reap mass destruction should be in there...

----------


## 27

Why stop at 360 degree vision? Become a point of conciousness and see everything around you. Or better yet, become omnipotent and see everything in the universe from every possible angle.

----------


## Silvanus350

This thread is great.  ::D:   I was wondering to myself why DreamViews didn't have a gigantic list of things to do in a LD... and then I find this topic.

But not before I made a list of my own!  It capped out at around 210 items.  I've gone through this topic and decided to post those things I thought of that weren't on there, but there might still be some overlap.

They're categorized too.

*The Mundane:
*001. Eat your favorite food
002. Eat exotic foods
003. Design and eat the world's greatest dessert
004. Listen to music
005. Write and listen to your own music
006. Attend a concert by your favorite band
007. Build your dreamhouse
008. Drive expensive cars
009. Go scuba diving
010. Go wake boarding
011. Go snowboarding
012. Go snowmobiling
013. Go parasailing
014. Go skydiving
015. Get a massage
016. Relax in a sauna
017. Draw a self-portrait
018. Sit for a self-portrait
019. Conduct the world's greatest fireworks extravaganza
020. Go sightseeing
021. Go horseback riding...
022. ...On water
023. Become a matador
024. Become a lucadore
025. Perform open-heart surgery
026. Fight in the paintball wars
027. Walk across hot coals
028. Swallow a sword
029. Become a snake charmer
030. Get drunk
031. Watch the sunset...
032. ... from outer space
033. Watch a supernova die out

*The Extreme:*
034. Bungie jump off Sears Tower
035. Swandive off Angel Falls
036. Kyak down Angel Falls
037. Hanglide down the Grand Canyon
038. Climb Mt. Everest
039. Snowboard down Mt. Everest
040. Drive a tank down the autobahn
041. Drive a monster truck through a car lot
042. Ride an elevator to the top of the Empire State Building; cut the cables
043. Go hunting. For dinos.
044. Fly an F-16
045. Skydive off Air Force One
046. Join a SWAT team
047. Take down Jack Bauer
048. Rob Fort Nox
049. Explore the Great Barrier Reef
050. Steal the Statue of Liberty
051. Ride a motorcycle at breakneck speeds through traffic
052. Wrestle an alligator
053. Drive a racecar across the arctic ice
054. Circumnavigate the globe

*The Ancient:
*055. Marathon across the Great Wall of China
056. Fight in the Roman Colosseum
057. Pull down the Colossus of Rhodes
058. Go graverobbing in Egypt...
059. ... and reanimate a mummy
060. Walk amongst the Terra Cotta & bring them to life.  Conquer the earth
061. Travel back in time...
062. ... and meet Joan of Arc...
063. ... or Winston Churchill...
064. ... or your parents...
065. Rewrite history
066. Revisit your childhood as an observer
067. Fight w/ the Spartans at Thermopylae

*The Mysterious:
*068. Witness the beginning
069. Witness Armageddon
070. Ask a chicken who came first
071. Ask a chicken why it crossed the road
072. Discover the Lost Atlantis
073. Go tombraiding w/ Lara Croft
074. Ask those Maori Statues who built them
075. Visit the city of Tenochtitlan 
076. Use Stonehenge for its intended purpose
077. Witness the Northern Lights
078. Hunt down Nessie
079. Part the heavens
080. Visit Heaven...
081. ... and talk to God
082. Visit Hell...
083. ... and talk to Satan
084. Find out what _really_ killed the dinosaurs
085. Sail to the Bermuda Triangle
086. Get sucked into a black hole

*The Epic:
*087. Lead an epic battle
088. Lead an epic naval battle
089. Sail the Spanish Main
090. Survive the Zombie Apocalypse
091. Become a god in the Greek Pantheon
092. Go on a Viking raid. Ascend to Valhalla and usurp Thor
093. Star Wars LIVE!
094. Harry Potter LIVE!
095. Battle cancer in person
096. Fight in the American Civil War
097. Wight in WWII
098. Slay Dracula
099. Survive an alien invasion
100. Survive global warming
101. Control the oceans in concert to Beethoven's 9th
102. You _are_ the Red Baron

*The Fantastic:
*103. Control the elements
104. Control seasons
105. Develop x-ray vision
106. Blow up the moon
107. Blot out the sun
108. Turn the moon into cheese
109. Eat said moon (& the sun)
110. Speak in tongues
111. Listen to an angelic choir singing in tongues
112. Form a gun w/ your hand and shoot bullets from it
113. Levitate into the air
114. Fly
115. Grow wings and fly
116. Grow a mermaid's tail and swim
117. Grow a spider monkey tail & use it
118. Speak to animals
119. Speak dolphin
120. Polymorph into an animal
121. Polymorph DCs into animals
121. Turn a DCs head into a jack-o-lantern
122. Walk on clouds
123. Eat a cloud
124. Wield psionic powers
125. Read a DC's mind
126. Become a pyromaniac
127. Create a phoenix
128. Play pool w/ the celestial bodies
129. Redesign the stellar heavens
130. Develop the Midas touch
131. Develop Medusa vision
132. Walk on water
133. Add your face to Mt. Rushmore
134. Knock over/straighten the Leaning Tower of Piza
135. Crush coal into diamonds w/ your bare hands
136. Drink all the water in a water tower
137. Flood the earth entirely
138. Drain all the electricity from Vegas into your hands
139. Explore cyberspace
140. Become someone's guardian angel
141. Talk to your shadow...
142. ... swap places w/ your shadow
143. Become invisible at will
144. Go to a graveyard and resurrect the dead
145. Shrink yourself down and explore the human body
146. Destroy the laws of physics
147. Possess someone and control them
148. Take the yolk out of an egg w/o breaking the shell
149. Transmute lead into gold
150. Slide down a rainbow
151. Visit the Sahara and cause an oasis paradise to rise up out of the earth
152. Play golf w/ the Epcot Dome
153. Summon a computer and use it to control your dreams
154. Sculpt a human out of clay, then bring it to life
155. Travel to a building through a telephone wire
156. Save the world...
157. ... or rule the world
158. Crate a utopia
159. Become a "00"
160. Become a knight of the round table
161. Live your favorite book...
162. ... movie...
163. ... videogame
164. Swing through NY Spiderman style...
165. ... then discover who cleans up all that webbing
166. Create an eclipse (solar/lunar)
167. Lead Sauron's armies and crush the Fellowship
168. Eat food not created by humans

*The Strange:
*169. Swap genders...
170. ... and have sex
171. Develop insect-vision
172. Go into a coma
173. Blow the world's greatest bubble w/ bubblegum and float into the air w/ it
174. Lay an egg
175. Create an invisible wall; via mimery
176. Lasso the moon via mimery
177. Become a lycanthrope
178. Become a vampire
179. Are you a bad enough dudes to fill Santa's shoes?
180. Decide which sense you value least; drop it
181. Decide which sense you value most; drop it
182. Beat the pulp out of the Bananaman  ::banana:: 
183. Turn a DC's skin translucent and watch their body function
184. Turn a DC into a 3-D jigsaw puzzle and reassemble them
185. Shatter glass w/ your voice
*
The Erotic:
*186. Live out an AXE commercial
187. Moroccan bellydancing
188. Sex...
189. ... in 0-G
190. ... or underwater

This _really_ needs to be pinned.  :Cool:

----------


## tekkendreams

eh my first to do would be fly or sex

----------


## Secret Neo

ya i'm not so intent on flying but i'm definently having sex when i start

----------


## LucidMike14

wow nice list haha thanks for the thread

----------


## SEBSTER

::D: you know what the last thing i have done in an LD was?
have u guys seen constantine when satan walks through a door and it blows open while time is frozen? yeah well it was kinda like that but i just ripped though a car and walked through a building and each wall, car, window, door i wanted to walk through i just ripped right through with my mind....oh man remembering it is just sooooo cool :smiley:  i cant wait for my nex LD im gonna split NYC in two while flying through it ::banana:: ...oh yeah i went there :Cool:

----------


## EVIL JOE

Nice list, Silvanus350. Sounds like a lot of interesting things to try.

----------


## thealchemist

Nice work guys...some great possibilities in there. It's utterly limitless and it's great to see what you guys have in mind. Very entertaining...

----------


## Beef Jerky

Fight in a war. I've always wanted to fight in a war, but without ACTUALLY killing people and without the risk of getting killed.

----------


## Neko

I think you should create a world with negative friction. That is, things will accelerate instead of slow down along surfaces. It would be awesome to see everything shooting around the room, and even yourself doing the same without getting hurt.  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Hmmm, i really do not know after last nights non-lucid experience, i think that maybe i will have some goals when i know for sure i can fully control these lucid dreams, seriously, if i'd of had control in last nights dream i would of been fine but seriously, it was just creepy in ways.

----------


## Nefarious

The next LD I would want to summon myself and ask some questions and then fight to death.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Haha! I hope *you* win  :wink2:

----------


## SEBSTER

> Fight in a war. I've always wanted to fight in a war, but without ACTUALLY killing people and without the risk of getting killed.



HOW...THE..HELL..is that a war.

----------


## Elwood

OOO OOO!! I have one! *looks around corner sneakingly* grow  a  300 foot penis and.......doo normal woman. xD   Or OR! no... nuff said.

----------


## dodobird

> Ok, here's the first version of the list:
> 
> *Pointless fun*
> 
> 7 ~ Your Lassie and you just don't give a damn anymore 
> 15 ~ Terrorize a mascot during a big sporting event
> 56 ~ Feed birds antacid pills and watch them explode. 
> 102 ~ do heroin 
> 114 ~ try to make your body sleep walk while you still dream
> ...



Hey, what happened to BillyBob's list?
Most of the tasks have disappeared!

----------


## Hazel

I've got one: Turn on a TV and see what kind of weird show is playing.

----------


## Michael

Is eat your favorite food on there?

It's amazing...

Or create your own psychedelic drug with it's own effects....

----------


## Funnel

This will only make sense to those who have iGoogle: Play badmitton with the frog and ladybug on the Seasonal Scape background.

Im typing this during my waking hours of a WBTB.  Im going to be attempting this cause that frog and ladybug kick serious ass.

----------


## peppy

ride a hippo and slap its butt if it goes too slow.

----------


## dodobird

Fly under the disk-world, and find out if Great A'Twin is a boy or girl.

----------


## Emerald Wolf

Climb aboard a sky-ship and use it to take you to various dreamscapes or just cruise along and watch the world go by below you.

----------


## BillyBob

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

I just added in all the tasks you guys have given in this thread, theres about 150 more in the list now.
Also I updated the original post and stuff.


I'm gonna keep adding new tasks to the list until we get to 500, which means that we have about 70 more tasks to go.
Lets try to make the next 70 pretty deep and interesting  :smiley: 

Again, thanks for all the replies.

----------


## ClouD

Meet me God...
...ask me why you exist.
...ask for Doritos.

----------


## arby

At 500 I'll remake the generator with all of them if I have the time =)

With actually non-ugly graphics! XD (hopefully)

----------


## BillyBob

> At 500 I'll remake the generator with all of them if I have the time =)
> 
> With actually non-ugly graphics! XD (hopefully)



Excellent  :smiley: 

Hopefully we'll be able to find a way to get it put directly on DV, that way it won't ever get removed from crappy imageshack because of too many views  :Sad:

----------


## Sugarglider11

I dont know how many are repeats but here is my list

1. fly through the grand canyon
2. fly to the moon
3. fly to the moon in a space ship
4. swim on the sun
5. swim to the suns center
6. fill a water balloon with plasma from the sun and throw it at a dc
7. watch a blue giant star go super nova ( you could add a intelligent race on a planet nearby)
8. be on earth on the last perfect day and see how dcs react (the last perfect day is when the sun begins to go into the red giant phase)
9. fly though a black hole
10. fly though a spinning black hole (see were the worm hole takes you)
11. watch the milky way and Andromeda galaxies collide
12. rip two dcs heads off and switch them
13. become invincible and spray gunfire in a large city, it will get fun when the swat team comes
14. push Timmy down the well and dont tell lassie
15. go surfing on a tidal wave
16. be part of a space war
17. become invincible and spray gunfire in Detroit, it will get fun when the everyone starts shooting
18. fly though a tornado or storm
19. land a space shuttle
20. go Freddy Krooger in high school
21. fly a fighter jet in New York city
22. be a suicide bomber and your strapped to an atom bomb
23. watch the first episode of the next season of a TV show
24. you caused the extinction of the dinosaurs
25. create a new animal
26. eat your favorite food
27. drop a dc into the sun
28. tell your dream guide to make you have a lucid dream every night
29. watch the suns creation
30. watch the formation of the moon
31. create the moon by flying into the earth
32. find a U.F.O. and ask why they stalk people
33. beat up the monster in the washing machine or dryer that steals your socks
34. own a tour boat, when a movie star comes on, tell them they cant bring all that luggage, then leave for your two hour tour
35. find out how they get peanuts into those peanut M&Ms 
36. see how the cream gets into a Twinkie
37. find Jimmy Hoffa 
38. beat the crap out of the closet monster that scared you when you were young
39. find out what happens in the Bermuda triangle
40. were does the toilet flush go to
41. How much wood does a wood chuck chuck?
42. find out what really killed the dinosaurs
43. prank phone call the president
44. steal an alien spacecraft
45. jump into a volcano
46. go back in time and see if mars had life
47. throw a planet into the sun
48. throw the sun into another star
49. see what happens when two black holes collide
50. fly to other galaxies
51. fly away from all the galaxies to the end of the universe (if you can get there)
52. what really happened at Roswell
53. get in a dog fight with hundreds of aircraft in a very small space
54. find out if George Bush has a brain
55. jump into a TV
56. take frosty the snowman on a summer vacation to Florida
57. see if the moon is made out of cheese, if it is eat it
58. become a snowman and melt yourself
59. melt the polar ice caps
60. create a small black hole in a city
61. get a restraining order on your reflection and see what happens
62. get a restraining order on you shadow
63. rule ancient Egypt
64. go to cedar point, but make sure the rides are taller and faster
65. go to the center of the earth
66. look at the sun
67. find the city of Atlantis
68. watch dinosaurs fight
69. go back in time before the dinosaurs
70. go to the inside of your body
71. be the criminal in a high speed police chase
72. be the police in a high speed chase
73. win NASCAR
74. create a giant crash in NASCAR
75. rip people out of a TV show and see how the show continues
76. reverse gravity
77. dig a hole to china
78. read a book and if its good write it in real life
79. play basket ball on the moon
80. go no dream views and look at your profile
81. surf on the sun
82. catch the lucky charms guy
83. taste the rainbow and compare it with skittles
84. be Criss Angle for a day
85. be a super hero and tell the person that needs rescuing that you have a doctors appointment and that you cant help right now
86. see what happens when you give red bull to a bird
87. become microscopic and battle cells
88. give someone sodium jewelry on a hot sweaty day
89. become a tree
90. become a piece of food and go through the digestive tract 
91. turn off the sun
92. make dc friends
93. become a shark and hunt
94. steal Santas sleigh
95. be the aliens in independence day except this time you have Norton anti-virus
96. watch a comedy movie
97. conquer the galaxy and create a giant army and then conquer the universe
98. jump off the moon into a pool on earth
99. go hunting and get the silly rabbit 
100. eat until you explode
101. play pool with the solar system
102. play golf with the sun, try to get it in a black hole
103. become another animal
104. play golf with tiger woods and win
105. become a giant and pick people off of the earth
106. go into an ant farm and take over
107. go into a video games
108. see how a cartoon would act into your world
109. become a cave man 
110. get dropped into a zombie apocalypse 
111. shoot bullets from your finger depending on the noise you make
112. go to the count to a million thread and see how long it takes
113. meet a famous person
114. have more limbs
115. create a dream pet
116. build a giant snow man in Antarctica
117. go over the rainbow
118. be a pirate 
119. go skydiving
120. jump into a volcano and wait for it to erupt

----------


## dodobird

OK, feel free to change my bad wording...

Say your phone number and other ID number you remember in waking life.
Say what you did during the day, the names of friends or try to remember other things from your waking life.
Listen to the DC's thoughts telepathically.
Melt with a DC, and become one consciousness, then melt with more DC until you become a super consciousness.
Become microscopic and enter a human blood stream.
While in the blood stream, heal the human from evil viruses.
Then swim into the brain, and listen to the thoughts.
You are Gandalf, falling in the pit with the Balrog.
You are a commander in the DreamViews army, defending against the evil dream wraiths armies that threatens to destroy the waking world. The other warriors on your side are all real DV members.
Travel 100 years into the future.
Travel 10000 years into the future.
A Connecticut Yankee at the Court of King Arthur.
King Arthur at a Yankees final World Series game.
You are a Tibetan lama at his last dying moments, and you have to transfer your psych into a chosen newborn child.
You are a fetus in the womb, at complete peace.

----------


## Funnel

I read the one "Fight with the Spartans at Thermopylae" and I think "Fight against the spartans at Thermopylae" should be added

----------


## Altasi

> I read the one "Fight with the Spartans at Thermopylae" and I think "Fight against the spartans at Thermopylae" should be added




But fighting _with_ them can mean either you know *WITH* them or.. *WITH* them.

@ Whoa! That list is amazing, I'm gonna have to try some of them, you know...
When i manage to complete my personal tasks!  ::chuckle:: .

----------


## Shineenigma

> 402 ~ Destroy the laws of physics



We all do this one when we wake up.

----------


## Funnel

Finally Caputre Mew after weakening it ... with your fists!

----------


## aklyatne

Get my 'favorite' superpower:
The ability to stop time.
(My lucid task of the month  :smiley:  )

----------


## Viperfox

These are my current dream goals.

Feel free to add them. Except the dancing banana one, you beat me to that.

1. Kill Crazy Frog

2. Kill the Dancing Banana

3. Kill the Angry German Kid

4. Kill Master Chief

5. Kill James Bond

6. Kill the Boohbah's 

-VF

----------


## [SomeGuy]

1)Meet Mario!
2)Become a rock!
3)Become god and terraform, control people!
4)MAKE A LIFE AS A SLAB OF MEAT.     what? its a...SLAB OF MEAT! nothing 
   wrong w/ that!
5) Create a mind reading device and read DC's minds
6) Travel to the core of the Earth and make a new civilization
7) Meet an alien!!!


Plz post ur ideas. Whatcha think???

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

go on a date with a celebrity

go shopping with a million dollars

be a dance competition

attend a fashion runway

watch a movie of or participate in your favorite movie/book

ice skate

play a sport ex football, soccer, basketball-you can be a famous player

duel

boxing

horserace

skiing/sleding

plant a garden and watch it grow at super speed, then eat the fruit and smell the flowers

----------


## Funnel

Get into a car crash

----------


## BambaEffect

im my first LD im gonna try 76...

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> 223 ~ while talking to a DC randomly break out into a musical



done that.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## hankwheels

430 ~ go to Hell. (I didn't mean that as an insult). I actually am interested in what Hell looks like.

----------


## Funnel

Hit a jukebox ala Fonz and see what song starts playing

----------


## thedogsmeow

> I dont know how many are repeats but here is my list
> 
> 84. be Criss Angle for a day



LOL - It's Criss Angel  :tongue2:

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

PLant a chocaolate bar(slice of pizza, dollar, scoop of ice cream, etc), then watch it grow superfast and eat all the food that grew-like the tree could now have tons of different ice cream flavors.

Have a horse/car race on saturns rings against aliens or a potatro sac race and of course jump really high-dont hit yout haed on an asteroid

take a ride on  comet-drive it

----------


## Dorizzle

I have one to add:

Pretend like your in a galxy from Super Mario Galaxy and you started off on a planetoid with just a star launcher in front of you.


Its something i've wanted to do once I got lucid dreaming down... :tongue2:

----------


## Ghaerdon

This one's best... Have baby with someone...

----------


## Spiek

How about... stop the Titanic from sinking.

----------


## XxJOxX

i dunno ...pretend you're married and cheat on your wife??? :tongue2:

----------


## hootman

So far mine are:

Fight a lion in an arena with bare hands

Go back in time and find a flying dionosaur and ride on its back

----------


## Falsn

Heres ten things I want to do:

1. Be in a massive battle as a soldier.
2. Go into my favorite game.
3. Meet my Spirit Guide(s).
4. Play in a rock band in front of an audience.
5. Beat up my enemies
6. Visit anywhere in the past.
7. Be in a sword fight.
8. Shape-shift into anything.
9. Change the weather.
10. Show-Off my LD abilities.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

Well, I sort of want to try and dream share, but that's just me because I belive in shared dreams. But I also want to try and find my dream guide, ask my DCs about what they do when I'm not dreaming, shapeshift, jump into my ipod and meet all my faviroute bands, appear on an episode of Diggnation and Ask a Ninja and poke Jesus

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Truthfully, right now I am just focusing on the simple task of consistently attaining basic lucidity in dreams, but here is what my goals would be if I could be lucid anytime I wanted:

1. Jump out of an airplane and see where I land (besides the ground).

2. Jump into a television screen and transport into whatever scene is being shown.

3. Have a wizard's duel with an evil sorcerer.

4. Travel into the future and visit myself on my deathbed to find out what lessons I should focus on learning while I am alive.

5. Visit a world under the sea filled with strange and friendly creatures that inhabit vast, technologically advanced underwater cities.

6. Rescue a group of hostages, single-handedly, from the clutches of terrorist captors.

7. Travel forward in time several hundred million years and explore the universe.

8. Experience a dogfight against several squadrons of enemy fighter planes while piloting an advanced fighter aircraft of my own.

9. Find a movie theater that shows instructional films on strengthening lucidity and spiritual practices in lucid dreams.

10. Receive spiritual instruction from a guru at a mountaintop retreat in the Himalayas.

----------


## Lu¢idityy

Pretty much the best things to try.

1) Have sex with a dream girl. LOLz
2) Join the army as a invinsible maniac with a sword.
3) Fly to the Andromeda Galaxy.
4) Once in the Galaxy, find a planet with life on it.
5) Posess someone.
6) Eat chicken nuggets.
7) Build a dream villa by the ocean.
8) Go diving into the depths of the ocean without breathing apparatus.
9) Learn to play guitar in 2 seconds.
10) I think this has been said but yeah, preform as the #1 band in the world infront of 10,000,000 people.

Hope you like them!

----------


## Ghaerdon

Well, maybe I should put my planned activities:

1. Fly(Yeah, gotta do this first)
2. Have a duel(Traditional one, with swords... Zweihanders would be good enough  ::lol:: )
3. Meet a mermaid
4. And when I have enough experience, create a big fantasy world... And have a long lucid in it... And maybe have some inspiration from it to my books... Whatever, you got the idea...

----------


## Luc

Way to many to mention.... but a giant trans continental capture the flag tournement is always fun... I love theteamsi make ^.- (i.e Nintendo characters v.s College Proffesors)(that was an intense game haha)).

----------


## goneLUCID

I have a few goals......hopefully I can acheive them in a decent time span

1.) Fly and actually feel it....actually be aware of the wind on my face, body off the ground, and everything else that comes with it
2.) I have heard things about living in a LD for days, even months. I want to experience this. I want to be in my LD for at least 24 hours.
3.) I want to have 100&#37; control over what my abilities are. I have had an LD and my abilities were pretty much anything I could think of. Too bad all I could think of doing was moving objects with my mind.
4.) Gain enough DC to create my own world. Many people discuss how they want to make their own location. I want to go further than that. I want to be the ruler of my location. I want to run it. I want to know the other characters of this world. I want everyone to know me. I want the population to be in the millions and I want there to be evil villians for me to fight. I want to dominate this world and be able to travel to it whenever I please. 
5.) Lastly, I want to be able to turn my LDs on and off at will. This will definitely require alot more discipline, but its possible.

----------


## hootman

All of these are great, yea i think it would be great to lucid so much that you take over a lucid world. Kinda like the Sims. I would want to be kinda and to come back to the same place every time, because it kinda seems like im wasting half my life sleeping. Why not have 2 lifes.

----------


## TheOneAxiom

I want to do these, have them pinned above my bed on the wall  :tongue2: 

1. Summon a purple cat with a HK227 
2. Go find that redheaded girl and then  ::hump::  lol
3. Soulja Boy Superman into the air  ::D: 
4. Go and wreck some insurgents with a Waffen SS combat hatchet
5. Go and do the Crank Dat Spiderman w/ all the Wermacht marching underneath that Arch of Triumph in France during WWII
6. Meet and evicerate Osama Bin Laden
7. Go and prevent 911 and rip the terrorists into pieces
8. Summon a gold rolls-royce phantom and a gold Ak-47SU to go with it
9. Shoot fire,ice,acid,lightning,sound waves,force fields or any other elemental/fundamental force out of my hands
10. Jump out of a F-a/22 while in Mach 3  ::shock::

----------


## superlox3

1.  Visit my dream world again
2.  Induce a nightmare
3.  Have a flying duel (with superpowers)
4.  Change my shape
5.  Visit my friends who I can't see in real life

Some things to aspire to!

----------


## Idolfan

1) Challange the devil to a ROCK OFF!!!
2) Mutilate your genetalia to ungodly proportions using dream powers.
3) Change to the opposite sex.
4) See what's on the news.
5) Meet your favourite band (already done, yay!).
6) Be a soldier in war.
7) Conjur an anime girl and make sexy time if you have a H side.
8) Tower over your neigbourhood crushing puny humans like ants.
9) Walk on the clouds under the moonlight.
10) Try drugs (makes you trip your head off even though it's a dream!)
11) Meet a guide and ask for advice on something.
12) Have casual conversations with your dream characters.

----------


## Walfe

Personally I think, when my control is good enough, I want to go through a regular day in school except all the things I've always wanted to do in school, I'd do on the way. Like have sex with someone in the middle of class etc.

----------


## Verto

> Personally I think, when my control is good enough, I want to go through a regular day in school except all the things I've always wanted to do in school, I'd do on the way. Like have sex with someone in the middle of class etc.



I second this.

However I have only one goal.

Talk to a DC (Get the dream stable enough to hear speech and the details of the face is immense)

----------


## Grunkie7

My goals in no particular order

1-Fly around (obviously)
2-Fly on a hover-board (aka: flying snowboard)
3-Walk through a wall, mirror, or portal.
4-Use alchemy F.M.A. style
5-Sex fantasies (of course)
6-Eat something
7-Slow down and just walk around or sit, taking in all the details of the dream world (Main goal, really)
8-Fight off hoards of zombies with swords, maces, chainguns, warhammers, and other weapons of destruction
9-Compose music.
10-Visit my mind's art gallery 
11-Visit a 2dimensional world (cartoon)
12-Talk to a DC and listen to what they say.
13-If i can, find my dreamguide

I don't know if mine sound kinda dull or not, but I'm really interested in seeing what my mind does with these things more than anything else at the moment.

----------


## MrDamon

Some interesting goals..

I'd like to...

Shapeshift
Jump around like the recent Hulk Movie
Fight in the most technically efficient martial arts style against many opponents.
Master the french and polish language (The Mrs is Polish)
Roam with the Big Cats (National Geographic Style)
Drive dangerously!
Explore a sexual preference in much more detail than I get to experience while awake.
Be as a vampire among other vampires.
Create the kind of music that gives me the good goosebumps
Be a top DJ in a crowded night club <--Brief description of actual goal
Play certain carachters or be a part of some of my favourite movies

----------


## VenusBlue

1. Go to heaven and talk with god...
2. Go to hell and talk with the devil
3. Forge a Sentient Blade
4. Use said sentient blade in an epic battle
5. Create a dream world.
6. Visit, and Re-visit said dream world, create recurring stories in it.

----------


## mikestankus

Skydive!

----------


## Abra

I just want to travel. I'm a traveller by nature, but there are many places I still want to visit, including:

Thermal deep sea vents
the Cretatious period
a City in the Clouds
Spain <3
Hyrule
Crystaline Cave
Under the Sofa
Various other planets and moons

If I can dictate the scene, I'll let my subconscious control the scenario.

----------


## MidnightQueen

1.) Smash my TV in
2.) Change into a wolf and create havoc around my neighborhood
3.) Meet my spirit guardians
4.) Have sex (of course)
5.) Change into a huge cobra snake (Like Jafar on Aladdin)
6.) Make my magic actually take a physical form and have a magic fight
7.) Summon mythical creatures (Ex: Dragons, unicorns, cyclops)
8.) Become a martial artist/Chuck Norris and totally kick someone's butt
9.) Take revenge on my dream enemies
10.) Rave like there's no tomorrow! C:

That's it for now. I'll try to think of more creative stuff later.

----------


## Amelaclya

My current goals:

1. Meet God.
2. Learn to become a wizard. No, not like Harry Potter - A classic fantasy wizard with a pointy hat.
3. Hang out with some dead relatives.
4. Go skydiving (Since I'm way too chicken to do it IRL)


Some things I did in the past which were cool:
(I apologize that some of these are x-rated, I guess I had to get it out of my system before I could move on to cool stuff  :wink2:  )
1. Fly to the moon (and have sex there).
2. Sex on a beach.
3. Ride on dolphins.
4. Meet some mermaids (occured in same dream with #3.)
5. Fight some EQ style lizard men in a forest filled with snakes.

----------


## Lahan

1.) Transform into dragon form!
2.) Meet the Autobot form of my car and have an intense Capoeira fight on a cloud listening to "Aquaria - Expedition"
3.) Listen to "Angel and Airwaves - Heaven" and go ice skating in the sky
4.) Compose music (a drum solo would be cool)
5.) Compose Paintings
6.) Walk around on a sunny day listening to "The Flashbulb - Going Brown Again" and see what happens
7.) Dance party with every cool movie/story/videogame character with "Angels and Airwaves - True Love" playing

----------


## MidnightQueen

Ooh! And sitting on a rainbow like in those Skittle commercials. C:

----------


## Grod

In no particular order
1. Fight God
2. Go to ancient Greece
3. Go to ancient Egypt
4. Surf down a pyramid made of water
5. Fly to the Sun
6. Explode the Earth
7. Stop Time
8. You're Slash from Guns N' Roses performing Sweet Child of Mine in front of a huge crowd
9. Perform the re-mix of Bombs over Baghdad as the lead rapper of Outkast
and of course become the world's richest man.

A few I can think of off of the top of my head.

----------


## tkdyo

hehe, I would like to add knee Al Gore in the gut and give his Nobel prize to Oneironaught, cause he probably deserves it more. woot woot!

yeah, I know this thread is old, but the other topic made me want to post in it!

----------


## Placebo

I'm glad you did, because it's a good topic that comes up all the time anyway

----------


## ushamie

Run an Empire in the medievil ages
fly
etc...

----------


## seeker28

Get all of the dogs I've had in my whole life together in a park and play
Buy or build a vacation house and visit it in several LDs
Make out with the teacher I had a crush on in high school
Teach a DC how to fly
Sing in front of a huge crowd and get a standing ovation
Run faster than all of the sprinters at the Olympics
Breathe underwater
Survive an atomic blast
Fly into a tornado
Fly through storm clouds
Stop a train superman-style
Talk to a zombie
Turn into a bird and fly
Walk naked through a mall
Fly faster than a speeding bullet
Confront a fear
Talk to my subconscous
Talk to me as a child
Melt myself
Burn to ash just to see how it feels
Turn a desert into a lush forest
Make the polar ice caps re-freeze
Get eaten by wolves (a fear of mine)
Make President Bush cry
Talk to god
Speak another language
Tazer a pedophile
Ask DCs what they do when I'm awake
Ask DCs what they dream about

----------


## ushamie

> Grow a ginormous marijuana plant with a vagina, have sex with it, harvest it, and smoke it.



u have a big and weird imagination snackpacks

----------


## naikou

If you want ideas for stuff to do, go through some of the old Lucid Tasks of the month (found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=43) and try to do those tasks.

----------


## Nefarious

My latest goal is to get to Valhalla and eat eat eat fight fight fight.

----------


## Verto

As in Halo? 

I agree, Kill them all.

----------


## Placebo

Here's another thread to get ideas from : 
Lucid Experience Checklist

----------


## Foxtail

I dunno, I don't really care about being the hotshot, fighting, flying in cool stuff, whatever...I'm much more interested in just exploring, creating awesome landscapes just to walk or fly around in. Maybe get to know some dream characters-especially the so-called "dream guide". I'd love to hang around my crush, which -as Axiom would appreciate- has gorgeous red hair, but I haven't had much of a chance to talk with her.

Yeah, I'd like that...

----------


## Matt5678

1. Study the DC behavior and get to know a few personally.
2. be in a large navel battle on the high seas.
3. Start on the ground and fly out of earth's atmosphere
4. compete in a jousting tournament.
5. visit that painting where all the clocks are melting  ::?: 
6. Talk to deceased relatives 
7. Just lie down in a field and watch the clouds go by.

----------


## WaterSquirrel

> Skydive!



Been there (Cuba!), done that.
Everyone at school thought I was crazy. My ear almost got ripped off on the landing, long story lol.

----------


## dragonoverlord

Dress up as lincoln and assasinate Kennedy.

----------


## moe007

> Dress up as lincoln and assasinate Kennedy.



Lmao.

I want to do a number of things, but I think the most important, or what I want the most is, to have a lengthy intelligent conversation with a dream character. That is essentially a character from my mind, so that would mean im talking to my subconscious. Im curious to talk to my subconscious.

----------


## Smee

One task I set myself was to peel off the white lines down the middle of roads, and pick up a section of the edge of the road ( I watched Ed, from Ed Edd and Eddy, in Edworld, stick his head under the tarmac and I wanted to do it!)

Haven't managed the white lines but it would be interesting to hear from anyone who can, or try the edge of the tarmac, I felt  very slight suction resistance, then pinched up a good 2x2 feet of tarmac in a semi circle. Have fun

FISSION MAILED ~ Smee

----------


## SourCherryBoy

Good topic.

The next time I get one, I'll probably try to find out new things about my past - or, well, things that I've forgotten. Why not summon a videotape labeled "My lost memories" and pop it into a VCR? Though I do realize poking in the past might have certain consequences and that there's a reason why we forget things. I can only hope that I'll be prepared for what I might see. Curiosity killed the cat, they say. I say it took man to the Moon. (Even though, yes, the video was an obvious fake etc.) I don't know how many cats that cost, or whether it was worth it or not.  ::D: 

And I, too, would love to meet a mental tutor of some sort, a guru, a teacher. I'd probably ask a whole bunch of questions about the Universe.

So far, the most intriguing things I've heard are:

*One's soul ends, where light begins.* (Kind of makes you wonder why one squints when looking directly at the Sun, why one's eyes hurt.)
*The voice of one's brain echoes in one's mouth.*

----------


## Falsn

Next time I'm getting lucid I'm going to ask a DC something I don't know about myself.  ::D:

----------


## HakktHazard

Open a door and see what's on the other side.

----------


## hootman

I would like to do some of these also:

Stop time
Have a living pokemon
Shrink to the size of an ant

----------


## Serpent

1. Learn to stabilize the dream world, things are way to weird and chaotic atm
2. Talk to my subconsciousness - hes gona be an interesting fellow  :tongue2: 
3. Shapeshift - already done but not lucid and it was bloody cool, being a velociraptor is fun.  ::D: 
4. Get kicked in the nuts and for it to not hurt  ::?: 
5. Test if I can communicate with other people outside the dream world
6. Find the entities I met with wile on mushrooms  ::shock:: 
7. Try to find 'the consciousnesses' / onemind
8.  :boogie:

----------


## 2Fruits

* Become a mermaid and find nemo
* Visit Willy Wonka's chocolate factory and drown an oompa loompa in the choc river
* Climb up and ski down Mount Everest
* Base jump down the grand canyon (and 'forget' to open my parachute)
* Grow wings then eat the marshmellow flavoured clouds
* Taste all the colours of the rainbow
* Manifest my subconcious as a physical creature... and torture it  ::D: 
* Fly into the earths orbit then cause it to rotate on a different axis, either freezing or burning all of humanity, flora and fauna
* Talk to animals and whinge about how humans have ruined all

Hmm there are so many things I want to do  ::D:

----------


## aceboy

for me.....

kill Godfly fast (right now i can only fly by flapping my arms)turn into someone elseget music to play while im dreaming (gonna be hard...)find jessica alba

----------


## psychology student

What about find a dream computer, connect to the dream Internet, go to "www.google.com" and enter your name? Or ask any question.

----------


## Dreams Rock

The Dream TV in EWOLD sounds pretty cool... basically, you summon up a gigantic, super awesome TV and play around with the color/contrast/etc. buttons. I think it's supposed to affect your dream color in some way, but I'm not sure...

----------


## Lemm1w1nkz

1: Summon a phone and call myself
2: Make a world of clear water. Like a giant city just made from water that reaches up to the sky as far as you can see, and just kind of soar through it, bursting through buildings and geysers as I go along. Eventually reaching the top of an infinite water world. Watch as the sun shines through it and the whole place glows and blossoms. Of course without a sad lonely, never ending feeling.
3: Use a space shuttle to travel to another planet, then save the planet of famine and war. Then as a reward all the creatures there will have to teach me all about their culture and species.
4: Use my additional creative intellect to invent something useful in the rear world.
5: Maybe do some God stuff later on like sex and destruction.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Find my dream name
Transform into a dragon
Go to Tokyo
Go to Kyoto
Go to someplace in FFXII
Eat loads of gourmet sushi
Meet Miyavi
Bite a Vampire [Don't ask]
Other stuff I can't remember

----------


## hyperangel13

In order of importance...

1. Create stuff.
2. Go through a mirror like a teleport device.
3. Talk to a DC.
4. Create one of the characters in my novel and talk to them.
5. Talk to my Spirit Guide.
6. Shapeshift into another animal.
7. Become a character from one of my favorite TV shows.
8. Fly.
9. Lucid task of the month!
10. Ask around, try to find the true meaning of life.

----------


## NightLife

1. Fly (Getting there)
2. See this person in a dream from a few days ago... I never saw her face...
3. Drive a Lamborghini Countach
4. Eat fries with ketchup (Very creative)
5. Fight the Rancor with Kurt Cobain...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ARancor.jpg
6. Fight in a huge battle... (Hopefully with the Spartans)
7. Go back to the 1400's with a machine gun... (Possibly become the king of a European nation)

----------


## Ender_

Use the negative friction one then, go down a straight runway.  Go faster and faster until everything is a blur, then.... you hit a ramp.

Take note of the speed you were going at, then instantly achieve it in later LD's.

Have a million-man dodgeball tournament.  You are moving at the speed mentioned above.  Maybe have low gravity so everyone can jump really high.  Add barriers, more special powers, etc. to make it better.

Play laser tag in low or zero gravity (like the battle room in Ender's Game if you read it)

Hike up a mountain (not a snowy one, just a mountain on a sunny day).  Once you reach the top, there is a waterfall.  Dive down it, and keep falling as long as you want.  Once you get bored, the bottom of the waterfall comes into sight, and you land safely in the water.  You can bring someone with you too.  

Do the same as above, but instead of jumping down the waterfall, you could camp up there.  You could watch a meteor shower away from the city lights.  :smiley:

----------


## Ender_

I thought of some more, someone can edit these into the post I made before this if you want.

Three that probably were said already:  Play in MechWarrior, hoverboarding, and ride the utltimate roller coaster.

Be an electrical current inside a telephone line.  Look from inside the wire, or see the outside surroundings.  Watch places fly by as you travel across the country.

Go down a crazy waterslide.

Complete the ultimate obstacle course.

----------


## warock

An epic battle with some random anime character eg sephiroth

----------


## PeteB

1. Fly
2. Shapeshift
3. Jump around as Spiderman 

I'm thinking for the spiderman one, because although flying must be awesome, being able to zoom around in the air swinging around etc. yet having the feeling that you could fall to your death anytime would be even more exciting.

----------


## Cathode_Ray

Completely burn up while entering in to the earth atmosphere. And then reincarnate from the ashes.

----------


## heumy

My Current Goals (some are in my signature):

1) Ask a DC to appear in all my dreams
2) Play in goal for the Vancouver Canucks
3) Skydive again (once is never enough)
4) Fly (so unimaginative ::D: )
5) Ask a DC what the best LD induction technique for me is
6) Eat some dream food, and compare the taste to real life
7) Go to school, and yell and swear in the middle of class

I guess that's it for now.

----------


## Sasuke

> Go back in time and find a flying dionosaur and ride on its back



Your normal  ::shock:: ... lolz, ermm. How about these.

gain the power of the avatar and harness the power of all four element's.. fight random enimies that pop up during the dream and use your new found powers to defend them off.. iv'e done this once before and let me tell you. It was incredible.. i felt the weight of the earth as i yanked it off the ground and lanched it into an old ladie.. (yeah i no, kind of mean. it was an accident =P) i felt the relaxing sensations and sounds of the water passing past me hands as it stramed around my body and built up into a powerfull tsunami.. wich i then pointed with my palm towards a random enemie... and desroyed builds and people with the flick of a wrist... i felt the heat of the powerfull fire blast's pumeling out of my knuckles into my worse enimie in waking life.. i then set them ablaze and created an incredible inferno of blue orange and red flamez... and last but certainly not least.. i felt the incredible eroma of the power to create a mind blowing tornado, launch myself into the air at immense speed's and feel the wind pass my body and the thundering noise of it past my ear's...

But yah no.. That's just my opinion of a good time.. try what you want...  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Elwood

1. Find Atlantis and live with the Atlantians.
2. Spar with Bruce Lee and be taught the ways of the Fist.
3. Find your true love.
4. Fly to a near by Earth-like planet and explore it with a friend. 
5. Eat the biggest best steak on earth.
6. Boink all night long.
7. Bench press Jupiter.
8. Have an 18-some.
9. Experience an alien invasion for real.
10. Be the invaders.

----------


## Hiros

Heres my list in no particular order.

1. Fly out of the galaxy and look back on it from a distance. Maybe then board a spaceship and fly it back to earth or teleport back in spectacular fashion.
2. Fly into space, turn my arm into the Devil Bringer from Devil May Cry 4, then grab the Earth and throw it into the Sun with it.
3. Learn to run in superspeed, like the Flash or Superman.
4. Go skydiving without a parachute and just let yourself slam into the ground.
5. Go on a rampage in an urban area, throwing cars/fireballs etc and causing destruction.
6. Rip a hole in space/time and go back to a prehistoric era. Ride on the back of a T-rex. Then shoot it with a rocket launcher.
7. Have an epic sword battle with Sephiroth from Final Fantasy 7.
8. Freeze time and explore, perhaps mess around with some frozen DCs.
9. Change my form, perhaps into a dragon.
10. Find the Delorean from Back to the Future and time travel to the future to see whats there.

----------


## Grod

> 1. Find Atlantis and live with the Atlantians.
> 2. Spar with Bruce Lee and be taught the ways of the Fist.




These are great. ::goodjob2::

----------


## Menthol

1) Meet Jim Morrison
2) Kill Something (interested in seeing a reaction from DC's)
3) Write Music
4) Hear Music that does'nt exist
5) Read a newspaper to see what's going in the dream world

----------


## aceboy

> 8. Have an 18-some.



 ::shock::  ::biggrin:: i like the way you think elwood

*my goals*

1) have sex for longer than 6 seconds
2)fly fast (normally i have to flap my arms)
3)jump out of a plane
4) turn into differant people
5)kill someone 
6)have a intelligent conversation with a DC ( hey its always good to know what your mind thinks)

----------


## Elwood

Everyone loves my goals ROFL

----------


## rebelscholar

i want you to please envision you have a magic television screen that sees news ten years into the future on CNN.

----------


## Sickscent

Meditate...  Meditate... Meditate...  Nothing else.  It will all come to you through your Higher Self.

Meditate...  Meditate... Meditate...

----------


## Oros

do some cool stuff, like be master of dirt biking. kite surf. ride a surf board on the water without anything else, like as if it would got a motor.
skating is really nice in LD, cuz even i can do the most complicated things. it's easy and feel so good when going up in the air from the ramp, do tricks and then get back the the ramp totally perfect way.
wanna try to transform into a fish or a cat to.
do some of the task of the month to, they can be very fun.
have a ninja sword fight.

----------


## painseeker

My Wishes for LD's (10=least,1=Most)

10.Dream Feast
9.Fly
8.Explore Hyrule
7.Gruesomely Kill People I Hate With My Dream Girl
6.Become a Human/Dragon Hybrid
5.Have Party With Said Girl
4.Take Shower With Said Girl
3.Be Dream Girls "Slave"
2.Make Out With Said Girl
1.Sex With Said girl in Hyrule Field ::banana:: 

As For The Dream Girls Identity I'd Rather Not Say...

----------


## PeteB

Fair bit of Lucid Sex people seem to want here  :tongue2: 

I love your idea number 10 though painseeker... completly pig out on all the food you would feel bad to in real life  ::D:

----------


## Träumer

Find Chuck Norris (I know it's impossible: you can't find Chuck Norris...He finds you  :tongue2: ) but anyway: Find Chuck Norris, ask him about his secret and then beat him with his own powers! Even in a dream this might be impossible...

----------


## Noske

1) Ask my guide his name.
2) Get him to take me to meet Saint Jehanne d'Arc
3) Attempt to annoy Jehanne, or scare the crap out of her by turning into some demon/angel thing.
4) Relive the Siege of Orl&#233;ans, perhaps with some extra "fireworks" >=]
5) Eat a giant pile of dream donuts.
6) Have sword fight with Jehanne
7) Go flying
8) Jousting match
9) Ask Jehanne some questions about how she knew she was speaking with Saints
10) Get her and my regular guide to teach me how to control my dreams a little better.
11) Eat a giant pile of beef jerky
12) Blow something up
13) Morph into some creature and go terrorize the poor little DCs.
14) Stick my finger through my palm again, because that was just plain fun. =D Yes, simple things amuse me.
15) Visit Jehanne in prison, and watch her get burned at the stake.


But right now, I think my main task is to try not to get freaked out, and experiment with my level of control.

----------


## Dreams Rock

Be part of whatever video game comes to mind. Mario, Halo, Madness Interactive, Grand Theft Auto... Whatever seems cool.

----------


## NightLife

In no specific order:

1. Fight Goku from Dragon Ball Z
2. Play Icky Thump by The White Stripes on a round stage in front of the entire world (Really powerful amps)
3. Drive a Lamborghini Countach
4. Go to the battle in the movie 300 with a machine gun with unlimited ammunition and about 100,000 really powerful hand grenades
5. Walk around New York City naked (But with shoes on because the streets would be disgusting to walk on barefoot)
6. Go invisible and punch anyone who I see in the face
7. Go on a TV show. I think I would go on the thundercats or Full House and beat up most of the people because it's such a corny show and that pisses me off...
8. Have a relationship with a dragon (An Eragon relationship not a sexual relationship because that's animal abuse)
9. Travel the world with Zeus
10. Become very close friends with Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Caribbean)

----------


## CDR

1. Gravity Skating on Skyscrapes in new york. (Gravity Skating is something I did  once in a non-lucid dream, I named it.) Gravity skating, I basically had a snowboard mounted to my feet, hovering over the ground, I accelerated with mind control, when I jumped there was low gravity so I could easily jump up on a car and grind, but the deck never touched the ground. So I could accelerate on a skyscrape and do amazing tricks in the air and land on another rooftop softly, or ride down the skyscrape...

2. Make love to a very special person  ::banana:: 

3.. Join the atlantis team

4.. Sword fight, followed by a knife fight.

5.. Gun fight, with bullet time. A.K.A matrix style fighting

6. Jump off the empire state building and while near floor fly up again.

7. Gravity control, kinda like gravity skating, but being able to defy gravity in any way imaginable, not flying.

8. Fending off several zombies in a crytal mall, with friends, not alone on a dark stormy night. I kill plenty of zombies in my dreams, though always non-lucid and odds are always against me.

9. Use my added creativity in dreams to create useful or astonishing and usable in reality...

----------


## Vex Kitten

> 8. Have a relationship with a dragon (An Eragon relationship not a sexual relationship because that's animal abuse)



The sexual relation with the dragon might produce a more interesting dream. And it's not animal abuse... I have a feeling the dragon would be the one doing the abusing. 
 :tongue2:

----------


## NightLife

> The sexual relation with the dragon might produce a more interesting dream. And it's not animal abuse... I have a feeling the dragon would be the one doing the abusing.



Good point, it probably would be more interesting... I think I should work on humans though because having sex with a dragon sounds more difficult...

----------


## Ghost Beat

I would like to:

1. Stand on stage while my favorite band Tool play
2. Have sex with my dream girls
3. Be filthy rich
4. Be chased by Dinosaurs
5. Travel the world 
6. Make the world a better place
7. Fly
8. Chill with dead musicians
9. Stopping time, move people around, beat people up. 
10. Going inside my favourite movies

----------


## Astroman129

Probably walk through a mirror and seeing where you end up. You can also do this with windows, computers, and TV's.

----------


## hootman

try to see new colors (ultra violet)

----------


## Soldier

talk to God ans fly fast

----------


## DreamVortex

::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::D: ude try setting things on fire its cool. I done it but i said brasinga(It means fire in the movie/book Eragon)

----------


## Holiace

Kill people.
Fly.
Make lighting.
Invisibility.
Extreme speed.
Swing a lightsaber.
Have much sex.
Meet Extra Terrestrials. (And speak to them, please? Pleeeaaase?!)
Just be awesome (Be Spiderman)

And yeah... Solve all the problems of modern society!

----------


## Tsunami

I will post some of my more interesting goals:

Shapeshifting
Shrinking and exploring the inside of somebody
Drive at extremely high speeds
Visit my self in 5 years,10 years and/or 20 years time
Visit myself from 5 years ago (At the age of 13)
Stopping time and moving people around

The list could go on forever...

----------


## skunk

well I'm just starting out but here are some things I want to do.

1.  navigate to a place in a dream world and create a giant mansion, with a cerebrum type machine that would help me locate other people who are having lucid dreams.
2.  cause zombies to raise from the dead and attack people like in dawn of the dead.  and then fuck them up with my friends
3.  use instant transmission to go somewhere
4.  have a smoke sesh with slash and hendrix
4.5 have a guitar sesh with slash and hendrix

basically only the first 2 are goals and then I just started making random things up.  there is no end to what I would do, my advice is do ANYTHING!

----------


## Kazahel

I had a cool LD last night so I might add some ideas from it(not sure if they've been said already though). I did these last night..



Crawl(stick)onto the ceiling and run along it like a lizard.

Stretch you tongue out like a chameleon.

Walk on water

----------


## hootman

Talking to DC's _before_ you fuck them  ::D:

----------


## Lucid25

> Talking to DC's _before_ you fuck them



Done. Btw that was a difficult goal to achieve.  ::roll::

----------


## hootman

> Done. Btw that was a difficult goal to achieve.



Damn. You're good.

----------


## Lucid25

[QUOTE=hootman;738633]Damn. You're good.[/QUOT

I know. That was probably my biggest lucid achievement.  ::D:

----------


## thisismylogin

I'm new at this so i have only one goal and it is to do a RC while sleeping... I thought i should start out simple.

----------


## warock

> 8. Have an 18-some.



Hey, the more the better  :boogie: 
would be a tad crowded though...

----------


## warock

> Talking to DC's _before_ you fuck them



ooo, i think that was one of billy bobs goals

----------


## Holiace

*Waterski on your feet without a boat* - Must be awesome to do, eh?

*Sit on the top of a rocket as it takes up and flies in to space* - I'd love to do that!

_Change my gravity field and walk up a wall._ Awesome to do, dunno if possible...

----------


## L33tsaber

Well, I've yet to even manage to have a lucid dream, but I do have a few random things I'd like to try...

1.  Meet my Dream Guide
2.  Hatch and Impress a Pernese dragon, then ride during a Threadfall.
3.  Meet The Boss (MGS3) and have her teach me CQC.
4.  Recreate the MGS Shadow Moses incident, play the role of Solid Snake.
5.  Have a three-on-one lightsaber fight against Darth Vader, Darth Maul, and Count Dooku.
6.  Take the lead role in a musical.  Heck, a dream musical in general would be amusing...
7.  Find Gordon Freeman (Half-Life) and force him to talk.
8.  Meet Dream from Neil Gaiman's _The Sandman_ comics.
9.  See if it's possible to find my BFF's dreams.
10.  Talk Solid Snake into an infiltration mission... If you know what I mean.  (Well, actually, I think I'd prefer Naked Snake, or maybe Raiden...)

----------


## Digital.Totem

Well I've never attacked any of my DC's not physically I figure if I don't want them there they'll just go away and they usually do. the man in white is an acception, if you find yourself encountering a hostile or simply resistant entity in a LD ignore it it needs your attention to be there. The only rule of LD's is have fun it's a dream no matter what you break or who you hurt, it's ok when you wake up.

----------


## thisismylogin

these are more so funny things i want to try once i get good at becomming  lucid.

1. take two slices of bread, use them too cook a toaster and eat the toaster.
2. decapitate my self and walk around holding my head 
3. go back in time to a) another era of time and b) to a dream i had a while ago and talk to a Dc
4. go to the core of the earth
5. climb the world tallest tree... i believe it's a redwood sacoia (sp?) in California
5. find this guy  ::banana::  and befriend him

----------


## bolognese

- Control time
- Control/manipulate water
- Visit my "Memory-Room" (a room where I can access all my memories)
- Talk with animals

----------


## ray

i want to have a full dream in anime or re-find my dreamguide. :tongue2:

----------


## bcomp

Hmm...

- Run across the ocean...
- Jump off a helicopter and land in a convertible...
- Meet me...
- Play an instrument...
- Go sailing and live on an island...
- and make a friend!

 ::D:

----------


## NeoSioType

only one right now. Summon a logical dream character to tell me the greatest story ever.

----------


## Jeff_ray

I've got more goals than before. Among the ones I already have in another topic, there's this:

-Become a goomba and then 'own' Mario.
-Fight against the Super Mario Bros 3 Angry Sun (wouldn't only dive this time!)
-Have a few Pikmin creatures as pets.
-Warp in my imagination and visit everything my mind thought since my birth.
-Fight Bowser alongside Mario and co.
-and more, but I must be going. I'll continue this later.

----------


## maverikdemon

flying seems like a good start. you can imagine it, but till you get lucid theres no describing it. shapeshifting parts of you body and conjuring up stuff seem good too.

----------


## Maeni

I made one up as I read the thread, some of them are stolen from this thread...

-*Taste most delicious thing ever*

-*Command Ship*
  2. Fight other ship
  3. Flying Ship
  4. Fight more ships at once

-*Be a fast swimming killer*, preying on ships over me.
            Notes: I'd be devil-like, sneaking up on the ship and killing people while going Sam Fisher style, I'd call myself wetbone! _(C and shitz, btw i'm going backwards through my post, adding all the [b ]s so I'll mention this again later, kthxbai.)_
  2. Convert 'swimming' into 'flying', and 'ships' into 'planes'.

-*Be in my Paradise* (Paradiso)

-*Be a warrior in a giant war*, medieval time. 
  2. With magic

-*Fight someone powerful*

-*Fly*
  2. Through nature
  3. Through futuristic city
  4. Fight while flying

-*Mass murder* Dream Characters in a city
  2. Magic
  3. Sword
  4. Throw off things

-*Transform* into other animals

-*Explore!*
              - Tropical Islands
              - Desert
              - City
              - Maze-like castle
              - Tortuga xO
              - Shipwreck Hold
              - Some Harbour
              - Avalon
              - Shivering Isles

-*Make fantasy characters*
  2. Meet said characters
  3. Fight said characters

-*Hoverboarding*  :boogie: 

-*Destroy*
  2. A City (Tall buildings)
  3. A Military base (With soldiers hopelessly trying to stop me)
  4. Ships (17th century)
  5. A City (17th century)
        2. Using water(waves)
        3. Using laz0rs
        4. Wind
        5. Telekinesis
        6. Shock-wave powar blarstz

-*Have powers such as invisibility*

-*Prevent 9/11*

-*Rescue a group of hostages*, single-handedly, from the clutches of terrorist captors. (Stolen, ty)

-*Be crazy* and argue about all kinds of things with all kinds of people
 (Like stopping some DC on the street and start telling them about how and why they should not have eaten the nuts on top of the cake, and why he because of that can't come to my up-side-down underwater rave party. ??)
  Att: _Be crazy_

-*Be insane*, and be worshipped as the God of insanity.

-*Go Jumping* like in Jumper

-*Low gravity.*
  2. Fight
  3. Jump around
  4. Assassinate
  5. Flee from normal gravity people

-*Split my Personality*
  2. Meet said Personalities
  3. Fight bad sides
  4. Kill bad sides.
  5. Make these personalities into places, 'stead of persons.

-*Be able to slide ontop of water*, using waves as ramps, again preying on ships, under the name Wetbone
  (Imagine it, some black, slimy devil kinda thing, standing on the water, making huge sprays of water behind him as he skiis on it, making huge jumps as he uses the ramps, lands on some sailors chest on a ship, sending him flying down on his back.)
((My idea, shoo! Copyright and shitz))

-*Prevent Kennedys death*

-*Raise a giant ball of water* up from the ocean, and do ??? with it.

-*Go back to the 1400* (stolen, ty)
  2. With Machine gun
  3. Invincibilty & Sword
  4. Wetbone stuff again

-*Free*
  2. Tibet >_o
  3. Slaves (Past time)
         2. Wetbone time!
         3. Machine gunz
         4. Sword
         5. Monster sommoning

-*Stop time*
  2. Use to scare groups of people
    (Like stopping time, going somewhere else and starting it again.)

-*Act out RP* from World of Warcraft, a/o other RP stuffz.

-*Spore*. 'Nuff said.

-*Be God* (without being completely omniwhatever, so I can only do superpower things) then go clean up my world from atheists and other-religion-people.

-*Sit in a throne* and have a DC come in with important matters, then show no sign of interest. Hua hauh huah.

-*Be mighty* and command some group of people to do some complete nonsense and act all serious about it, for my own amusement.
 2. Be mighty and command an army to fetch random item, like, say... Ugh, I dunno, Mona Lisa or something, and make said army believe that it has magical powers and we need it, then watch them try to get it.
 3. Punish people like crazy when they fail me.

I guess I'll get much more on if I continue to not forget to write down my ideas. I hate when I decide against writing down my ideas!

----------


## one3rd

Fight something evil and kick its ass.
Find someone with a gun, take the gun and eat it.

----------


## bolognese

> only one right now. Summon a logical dream character to tell me the greatest story ever.



Wow! I added this to my list. Thanks for the inspiration!  :smiley:

----------


## Hercuflea

1.  Be able to LD at will
2.  Reinact the battle of Minas Tirith
3.  Reinact the asault on the Ravager (Star wars KOTOR 2)
4.  Find the Akashic Records (thats more of an astral projection thing but still)
5.  Find my dream guide when i'm ready
6.  git'r'done with the 3 hottest girls in my school  ::bowdown::

----------


## seeker28

1. Get eaten by wolves.
2. Get eaten by sharks.
3. Successfully teleport.
4. Practice a skill in an LD, then find in improved IRL.
5. Talk to a representation of my subconscous, who admits that is who they are.

----------


## psychology student

Do a million press-ups with a bus on your back.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maeni

See how advanced a Fluid Simulation the mind can make!
Ex: http://youtube.com/watch?v=sxuEUlYf_sc&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AZ8dn6UX12I&feature=related

See how advanced a prismatic thing the mind can make!
Ex: http://youtube.com/watch?v=39N_EZOsNWg
Don't you just love when a glass, half filled with wine/cola/whatever is standing in the sun, making those beautiful shadows? I luve 'em. I can look really strange with a glass of cola in the sun...

----------


## Lux

- Find my dreamguide
- Visit heaven
- Engage in an epic medieval/fantasy battle (in heaven if possible)
- Travel trough the universe
- Drop a nuke on somebody/something
- Meet a sexy vampire/succubus or both  :tongue2:  (I think I mentioned this before on a similar thread  ::roll:: )
- Omg, I want a *BIG* minigun  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Sound

There is so many things i want to do...

Go back in time and participate in medieval battles armed with a minigun/tank with infinite ammo (and then i would help the vikings take over the world... Muahahaha!)

The classic: Sex, and lots of it...

Play guitar and drums...

Make a luxury spaceship and go on a space-safari...

Eat good food...

Teleport to a tropical island with a luxury villa and have even more sex...

Teleport to a coral-reef and guess what... Have underwater sex  :tongue2: 

Build the nicest house ever...

Explore...

Talk to RL persons i want to talk to, but rarely get a chance to...

Drink...

Erase my favorite band from history, and make their songs (and get popular ofc)...

Listen to music...

And finally: Die  ::D:

----------


## jh477

-create an all-knowing being and ask it various things like the cure for various diseases, the meaning of life, the truth about how we were created, things like that.

seriously, someone HAS to try this. if they succeed... well the rewards are obvious.

----------


## Forever_Dreamer

I'd want to...
1. Feel what its like to fall thousands of feet
2. Visit my memories from childhood
3.Drive in the fastest car on earth, down a completely empty road, drive as fast as I can, then turn
4. Be friends with a dragona large green one with magical powers, fire breathing and an eye which looks like it's made of jewels
5.Watch myself sleep like an OBE and reach out towards my body and wake me up. 
6. Visit the Bermuda Trianglesee what happens
7. Go visit people while they sleep and try to wake them up
8. Paint sunsets in the sky
9. Talk to my subconscious
10. Touch the sun
11. Walk into a black hole
12. Ride a long wave on my dream boogie board that takes me on the ride forever
13. Talk telepathically with other Dream Characters
14. Become a storm...with lightning
These are some of my more interesting goals...

----------


## killguta

You should:

(1: Manipulate time <--- that's freaking awsome!!!
(2: Be a video game character
(3: Be a movie character
(4: Fly
(5: Be in someone else's shoes
(6: Get in a epic battle against evil

----------


## WILDinitall

pick up someone annoying (principal, traitor friend, teacher, sibling) and tell them off, or if you are particularly vengeful, throw them against a wall

----------


## jh477

If you live a stressful life or just need to blow off some steam, create the physics gun that's in Garry's Mod 10 and throw people around. I got the idea from the above post.

----------


## Ilumirath

I woud become a blue skinned demon, black eyes, make my blood from red to black so my vains will be black, i woud rip my heart out my chest and fill the empty spot with black smoke goin all directions realy fast and the smoke will heal my wound, i woud make a tattoo on my left chest of an pentagram with the point pointed down
on my back i woud make this huge anti-christ cross tattoo. I will wear all black clothes. I will make myself all surrounded by black smoky fire burning realy heavy the fire will be maked of enormous hatred and anger, i woud make these black smoky vectors come out of the black smoky fire and cut people in pieces with it or rip them appart with my own bare hands. I woud touch people and with my touch they woud feel my pure evilness they will burn from the inside, scream and blow up.

I woud walk tru the streets and people that i dont like from the first sight i woud just kill them instantly (not about uglyness or whatever) i woud like summon 607 vectors stick it in them, bind the the vectors round their organs and rip out their organs and see how the blood will splatter out of them. Seeing their scared faces and seeing them crying will make me feel good, i woud show no emotions as i kill. Then i woud let my pentagram glow dark red and dark flying things will come out it and will transform to demonic creatures and they will posses all the people in the city and kill some till the whole city is completly chaotic and filled with blood, dead bodies every where. After that with them all possesed i will conquer the world and let every1 be tortured for eternity even if they lived good lives i dont give a sh*t. I let people feel complete emptiness inside of them and none hope for them. Then ill created a hot emo/gothic girl, make her love me so i can feel some love instead of constantly feeling hate and anger. After that ill explore my own personality to see my personality.

----------


## DrEaMeR23

find out stuff from DCs
Ask a DC what the time is (this one will be interesting)
Morph into an animal
Do something you're not usually good at and DOMINATE (like sports)
Surf the web and try to post a thread here. 
Listen to the radio
Swim and see if you can breathe underwater
Play a game you like except actually be a character
Talk to someone you normally couldn't (celebrities, deceased,etc.)
redo a scene in real life that you wish you coud do over
produce infinite money and spend 
levitate yourself and other DCs
Sit on a cloud
Write/read
drive (if you're not old enough)
use superpowers and give other DCs powers
shrink or get bigger

and my personal favorite...
make a DC disappear, thn reappear and ask them where they went!!

----------


## Godl!ke

> spying on people via stealth climbing on walls and ceilings =P




Lol. I prefer using shadows as camoflage. feels more ravishing:p

----------


## ladoys

Throwing small tacticle nukes at people at watching them blow up  :wink2:

----------


## archdreamer

> Super Shoes. Jumping and running =D




Heh, I've done this in an ND. I had some shoes that let me 'hang' in the air for an extra couple seconds when I jumped. I was doing some parkour sort of stuff, and it was pretty damn fun.

----------


## Mr. Pig

One of the coolest things i've done is had a super power, it doesnt even have to be a lucid dream and you dont even have to use it or know what it is.  Just knowing that you have some Power gives you this undescribable feeling of fun.

----------


## prometheuspan

gee, howzabout climbing back up the tree, crossing the labyrinth, and chatting with god?

i don't mean to rain on your party or anything- but- WTF?

 :tongue2: 

Psychonautics of any real sort has goals. Goofing off like this only demonstrates
that you haven't got any real level of attainment, that you are missing the real fun, and that you are throwing it all away by being a goof off.

"Super powers"?
In tiferet you build reality from scratch. Anything you can imagine can become
real. What is more important is that you really can fly from dream bubble to dream bubble, and that when you become fully lucid, you can change any dream
you enter (somewhat.)

Masturbatory Lucid Dreaming is all fun and games and all, but the point of it
all isn't to use the facility as if its a hybrid play station/internet/TV.

The point is to gain access to transhuman perspectives, and to evolve
into a transcendent being.

----------


## Mr. Pig

you can still have fun if you want.
Dreaming doens't have to be completely serious.

----------


## prometheuspan

http://www.scribd.com/doc/387479/Car...as-Eagles-Gift


A Separate Reality


You think about yourself too much and that gives you a strange fatigue that makes you shut off the world around you and cling to your arguments.
      A light and amenable disposition is needed in order to withstand the impact and the strangeness of the knowledge I am teaching you. Feeling important makes one heavy, clumsy, and vain. To be a man of knowledge one needs to be light and fluid.

      One has to reduce to a minimum all that is unnecessary in one's life.

      Once you decide something put all your petty fears away. Your decision should vanquish them. I will tell you time and time again, the most effective way to live is as a warrior. Worry and think before you make any decision, but once you make it, be on your way free from worries or thoughts; there will be a million other decisions still awaiting you. That's the warrior's way.
      A warrior thinks of his death when things become unclear. The idea of death is the only thing that tempers our spirit.

      To be a warrior you have to be crystal clear.

      My acts are sincere but they are only the acts of an actor because everything I do is controlled folly. Everything I do in regard to myself and my fellow men is folly, because nothing matters.
      Certain things in your life matter to you because they're important; your acts are certainly important to you, but for me, not a single thing is important any longer, neither my acts nor the acts of any of my fellow men. I go on living though, because I have my will . Because I have tempered my will throughout my life until it's neat and wholesome and now it doesn't matter to me that nothing matters. My will controls the folly of my life.
      Once a man learns to see he finds himself alone in the world with nothing but folly. Your acts, as well as the acts of your fellow men in general, appear to be important to you because you have learned to think they are important.
      We learn to think about everything, and then we train our eyes to look as we think about the things we look at. We look at ourselves already thinking that we are important. And therefore we've got to feel important! But then when a man learns to see , he realizes that he can no longer think about the things he looks at, and if he cannot think about what he looks at everything becomes unimportant. Everything is equal and therefore unimportant.
      We need to look with our eyes to laugh. When our eyes see , everything is so equal that nothing is funny. My laughter, as well as everything I do is real but it also is controlled folly because it is useless; it changes nothing and yet I still do it.
      One must always choose the path with heart in order to be at one's best, perhaps so one can always laugh.
      You don't understand me now because of your habit of thinking as you look and thinking as you think. By "thinking" I mean the constant idea that we have of everything in the world. Seeing dispels that habit and until you learn to see you will not really understand what I mean.
      Our lot as men is to learn. I have learned to see and I tell you that nothing really matters. A man of knowledge lives by acting, not by thinking about acting, nor by thinking about what he will think when he has finished acting. A man of knowledge chooses a path with heart and follows it; and then he looks and rejoices and laughs; and then he sees and knows. He knows that his life will be over altogether too soon; he knows that he, as well as everybody else, is not going anywhere; he knows, because he sees , that nothing is more important than anything else. In other words, a man of knowledge has no honor, no dignity, no family, no name, no country, but only life to be lived, and under these circumstances his only tie to his fellow men is his controlled folly. Thus a man of knowledge endeavors, and sweats, and puffs, and if one looks at him he is just like any ordinary man, except that the folly of his life is under control. Nothing being more important than anything else, a man of knowledge chooses any act, and acts it out as if it matters to him. His controlled folly makes him say that what he does matters and makes him act as if it did, and yet he knows that it doesn't; so when he fulfills his acts he retreats in peace, and whether his acts were good or bad, or worked or didn't, is in no way part of his concern.
      You think about your acts, therefore you have to believe your acts are as important as you think they are, when in reality nothing of what one does is important. Nothing! But then if nothing really matters, as you ask me, how can I go on living? It would be simple to die; that's what you say and believe, because you're thinking about life, just as you're thinking now what seeing would be like. You want me to describe it to you so you can begin to think about it, the way you do with everything else. In the case of seeing , however, thinking is not the issue at all, so I cannot tell you what it is like to see . Now you want me to describe the reasons for my controlled folly and I can only tell you that controlled folly is very much like seeing ; it is something you cannot think about.
      Our lot as men is to learn and, as I've said, one goes to knowledge as one goes to war; with fear, with respect, aware that one is going to war, and with absolute confidence in oneself. Put your trust in yourself. There's no emptiness in the life of a man of knowledge, everything is filled to the brim and everything is equal. For me there is no victory, or defeat, or emptiness. Everything is filled to the brim and everything is equal and my struggle is worth my while.
      In order to become a man of knowledge one must be a warrior. One must strive without giving up, without a complaint, without flinching, until one sees , only to realize then that nothing matters. You're too concerned with liking people or with being liked yourself. A man of knowledge likes, that's all. He likes whatever or whoever he wants, but he uses his controlled folly to be unconcerned about it.
      My controlled folly applies only to myself and to the acts I perform while in the company of my fellow men.

      You must talk to the plants you're going to pick before you pick them. In order to see the plants you must talk to them personally, you must get to know them individually; then the plants can tell you anything you care to know about them.
      You fail to understand that I am not joking. When a sorcerer attempts to see , he attempts to gain power.
      You think everything in the world is simple to understand because everything you do is a routine that is simple to understand.

      You have to have an unbending intent in order to become a man of knowledge.
      * *
      A warrior takes responsibility for his acts; for the most trivial of his acts. He waits patiently, knowing that he is waiting, and knowing what he is waiting for. That is the warrior's way.
      What makes us unhappy is to want. Yet if we would learn to cut our wants to nothing, the smallest thing we'd get would be a true gift. To be poor or wanting is only a thought; and so is to hate, or to be hungry, or to be in pain. They are only thoughts for me now, I have accomplished that feat. The power to do that is all we have, mind you, to oppose the forces of our lives; without that power we are dregs, dust in the wind.
      It is up to us as single individuals to oppose the forces of our lives. Only a warrior can survive. A warrior knows that he is waiting and what he is waiting for; and while he waits he wants nothing and thus whatever little thing he gets is more than he can take. If he needs to eat he finds a way, because he is not hungry; if something hurts his body he finds a way to stop it, because he is not in pain. To be hungry or to be in pain means that the man has abandoned himself and is no longer a warrior; and the forces of his hunger and pain will destroy him.
      * * *
      The countless paths one traverses in one's life are all equal. Oppressors and oppressed meet at the end, and the only thing that prevails is that life was altogether too short for both.

      You must act like a warrior. One learns to act like a warrior by acting, not by talking. A warrior has only his will and his patience and with them he builds anything he wants. You have no more time for retreats or for regrets. You only have time to live like a warrior and work for patience and will .
      Will is something very special. It happens mysteriously. There is no real way of telling how one uses it, except that the results of using the will are astounding. Perhaps the first thing that one should do is to know that one can develop the will . A warrior knows that and proceeds to wait for it.
      A warrior knows that he is waiting and knows what he is waiting for. It is very difficult, if not impossible, for the average man to know what he is waiting for. A warrior, however, has no problems; he knows that he is waiting for his will .
      Will is something very clear and powerful which can direct our acts. Will is something a man uses, for instance, to win a battle which he, by all calculations, should lose. It is not what we call courage. Courage is something else. Men of courage are dependable men, noble men perennially surrounded by people who flock around them and admire them; yet very few men of courage have will . Usually they are fearless men who are given to performing daring common-sense acts; most of the time a courageous man is also fearsome and feared. Will , on the other hand, has to do with astonishing feats that defy our common sense. You may say that it is a kind of control.
      Will is not what one calls "will power." Denying oneself certain things with "will power," is an indulgence and I don't recommend anything of the kind. The indulgence of denying is by far the worst; it forces us to believe we are doing great things, when in effect we are only fixed within ourselves.
      Will is a power. And since it is a power it has to be controlled and tuned and that takes time. When I was your age I was as impulsive as you. Yet I have changed. Our will operates in spite of our indulgence. For example your will is already opening your gap, little by little.
      There is a gap in us; like the soft spot on the head of a child which closes with age, this gap opens as one develops one's will . It's an opening. It allows a space for the will to shoot out, like an arrow. What a sorcerer calls will is a power within ourselves. It is not a thought, or an object, or a wish. An act of "will power" is not will because such an act needs thinking and wishing. Will is what can make you succeed when your thoughts tell you that you're defeated. Will is a force which is the true link between men and the world.
      The world is whatever we perceive, in any manner we may choose to perceive. Perceiving the world entails a process of apprehending whatever presents itself to us. This particular perceiving is done with our senses and with our will . Will is a relation between ourselves and the perceived world.
      What the average man calls will is character and strong disposition. What a sorcerer calls will is a force that comes from within and attaches itself to the world out there. One can perceive the world with the senses as well as with the will .
      An average man can "grab" the things of the world only with his hands, or his senses, but a sorcerer can grab them also with his will . I cannot really describe how it is done, but you yourself, for instance, cannot describe to me how you hear. It happens that I am also capable of hearing, so we can talk about what we hear, but not about how we hear. A sorcerer uses his will to perceive the world. That perceiving, however, is not like hearing. When we look at the world or when we hear it, we have the impression that it is out there and that it is real. When we perceive the world with our will we know that the world is not as "out there" or as "real" as we think.
      Will is a force, a power. Seeing is not a force, but rather a way of getting through things. A sorcerer may have a very strong will and yet he may not see ; which means that only a man of knowledge perceives the world with his senses and with his will and also with his seeing .
      Now you know you are waiting for your will . You still don't know what it is, or how it could happen to you. So watch carefully everything you do. The very thing that could help you develop your will is amidst all the little things you do.
      * * *
      When a man embarks on the paths of sorcery he becomes aware, in a gradual manner, that ordinary life has been forever left behind; that knowledge is indeed a frightening affair; that the means of the ordinary world are no longer a buffer for him; and that he must adopt a new way of life if he is going to survive. The first thing he ought to do, at that point, is to want to become a warrior. The frightening nature of knowledge leaves one no alternative but to become a warrior.
      By the time knowledge becomes a frightening affair the man also realizes that death is the irreplaceable partner that sits next to him on the mat. Every bit of knowledge that becomes power has death as its central force. Death lends the ultimate touch and whatever is touched by death indeed becomes power.
      A man who follows the paths of sorcery is confronted with imminent annihilation every turn of the way, and unavoidably he becomes keenly aware of his death. Without the awareness of death he would be only an ordinary man involved in ordinary acts. He would lack the necessary potency, the necessary concentration that transforms one's ordinary time on earth into magical power.
      Thus to be a warrior a man has to be, first of all, and rightfully so, keenly aware of his own death. But to be concerned with death would force any one of us to focus on the self and that would be debilitating. So the next thing one needs to be a warrior is detachment. The idea of imminent death, instead of becoming an obsession, becomes an indifference.
      Now you must detach yourself; detach yourself from everything. Only the idea of death makes a man sufficiently detached so he is incapable of abandoning himself to anything. Only the idea of death makes a man sufficiently detached so he can't deny himself anything. A man of that sort, however, does not crave, for he has acquired a silent lust for life and for all things of life. He knows his death is stalking him and won't give him time to cling to anything, so he tries, without craving, all of everything.
      A detached man, who knows he has no possibility of fencing off his death, has only one thing to back himself with: the power of his decisions. He has to be, so to speak, the master of his choices. He must fully understand that his choice is his responsibility and once he makes it there is no longer time for regrets or recriminations. His decisions are final, simply because his death does not permit him time to cling to anything.
      And thus with an awareness of his death, with his detachment, and with the power of his decisions a warrior sets his life in a strategical manner. The knowledge of his death guides him and makes him detached and silently lusty; the power of his final decisions makes him able to choose without regrets and what he chooses is always strategically the best; and so he performs everything he has to with gusto and lusty efficiency.
      When a man behaves in such a manner one may rightfully say that he is a warrior and has acquired patience. When a warrior has acquired patience he is on his way to will . He knows how to wait. His death sits with him on his mat, they are friends. His death advises him, in mysterious ways, how to choose, how to live strategically. And the warrior waits! I would say that the warrior learns without any hurry because he knows he is waiting for his will ; and one day he succeeds in performing something ordinarily quite impossible to accomplish. He may not even notice his extraordinary deed. But as he keeps on performing impossible acts, or as impossible things keep on happening to him, he becomes aware that a sort of power is emerging. A power that comes out of his body as he progresses on the path of knowledge. He notices that he can actually touch anything he wants with a feeling that comes out of his body from a spot right below or right above his navel. That feeling is the will , and when he is capable of grabbing with it, one can rightfully say that the warrior is a sorcerer, and that he has acquired will .
      A man can go still further than that; a man can learn to see . Upon learning to see he no longer needs to live like a warrior, nor be a sorcerer. Upon learning to see a man becomes everything by becoming nothing. He, so to speak, vanishes and yet he's there. I would say that this is the time when a man can be or can get anything he desires. But he desires nothing, and instead of playing with his fellow men like they were toys, he meets them in the midst of their folly. The only difference between them is that a man who sees controls his folly, while his fellow men can't. A man who sees has no longer an active interest in his fellow men. Seeing has already detached him from absolutely everything he knew before.
      Don't let the idea of being detached from everything you know give you the chills. The thing which should give you the chills is not to have anything to look forward to but a lifetime of doing that which you have always done. Think of the man who plants corn year after year until he's too old and tired to get up, so he lies around like an old dog. His thoughts and feelings, the best of him, ramble aimlessly to the only things he has ever done, to plant corn. For me that is the most frightening waste there is.
      We are men and our lot is to learn and to be hurled into inconceivable new worlds. Seeing is for impeccable men. Temper your spirit now, become a warrior, learn to see , and then you'll know that there is no end to the new worlds for our vision.

      When you see there are no longer familiar features in the world. Everything is new. Everything has never happened before. The world is incredible! Everything you gaze at becomes nothing!
      Things don't disappear they don't vanish, they simply became nothing and yet they are still there. Seeing makes one realize the unimportance of everything.

      Seeing is learned by seeing.
      * * *
      A warrior treats everything with respect and does not trample on anything unless he has to. He does not abandon himself to anything, not even to his death. He is not a willing partner and not available, and if he involves himself with something, you can be sure that he is aware of what he is doing. For a warrior there is nothing out of control. Life for a warrior is an exercise in strategy. But you want to find the meaning of life. A warrior doesn't care about meanings. He would set his life strategically. Thus if he couldn't avoid an accident he would find means to offset his handicap, or avoid its consequences, or battle against them. He would be battling to the end.
      A warrior is never available; never is he standing on the road waiting to be clobbered. Thus he cuts to a minimum his chances of the unforeseen.

      A warrior is never idle and never in a hurry.
      * * *
      When a man learns to see , not a single thing he knows prevails. Not a single one. Nothing is known; nothing remains as we used to know it when we didn't see .

      A warrior lives strategically and never carries loads he cannot handle.
      * * *
      Nothing is pending in the world, nothing is finished, yet nothing is unresolved.
      * * *
      The path of knowledge is a forced one. In order to learn we must be spurred. In the path of knowledge we are always fighting something, avoiding something, prepared for something; and that something is always inexplicable, greater, more powerful than us. The inexplicable forces will come to you. Later on it'll be your own ally, so there is nothing you can do now but to prepare yourself for the struggle.
      The world is indeed full of frightening things and we are helpless creatures surrounded by forces that are inexplicable and unbending. The average man, in ignorance, believes that those forces can be explained or changed; he doesn't really know how to do that, but he expects that the actions of mankind will explain them or change them sooner or later. A sorcerer, on the other hand, does not think of explaining or changing them; instead, he learns to use such forces by redirecting himself and adapting to their direction. That's his trick. There is very little to sorcery once you find out its trick. A sorcerer, by opening himself to knowledge, falls prey to those forces and has only one means of balancing himself, his will ; thus he must feel and act like a warrior. I will repeat this once more: Only as a warrior can one survive the path of knowledge. What helps a sorcerer live a better life is the strength of being a warrior.
      It is my commitment to teach you to see . I am compelled, therefore, to teach you to feel and act like a warrior. To see without first being a warrior would make you weak; it would give you a false meekness, a desire to retreat; your body would decay because you would become indifferent. It is my personal commitment to make you a warrior so you won't crumble.
      A warrior should be prepared only to battle. His spirit is not geared to indulging and complaining, nor is it geared to winning or losing. The spirit of a warrior is geared only to struggle, and every struggle is a warrior's last battle on earth. Thus the outcome matters very little to him. In his last battle on earth a warrior lets his spirit flow free and clear. And as he wages his battle, knowing that his will is impeccable, a warrior laughs and laughs.
      A warrior selects the items that make his world. He selects deliberately, for every item he chooses is a shield that protects him from the onslaughts of the forces he is striving to use. The average man who is equally surrounded by those inexplicable forces is oblivious to them because he has other kinds of special shields to protect himself.
      People are busy doing that which people do. Those are their shields. Whenever a sorcerer has an encounter with any of those inexplicable and unbending forces we will talk about, his gap opens, making him more susceptible to his death than he ordinarily is. We die through that gap, therefore if it is open one should have his will ready to fill it; that is, if one is a warrior. If one is not a warrior, like yourself, then one has no other recourse but to use the activities of daily life to take one's mind away from the fright of the encounter and thus to allow one's gap to close.
      Act like a warrior and select the items of your world. You cannot surround yourself with things helter-skelter any longer. I tell you this in a most serious vein. A warrior encounters those inexplicable and unbending forces because he is deliberately seeking them, thus he is always prepared for the encounter. The first thing you must do, then, is be prepared. A warrior takes the responsibility of protecting his life. Then if any of those forces tap him and open his gap, he must deliberately strive to close it by himself. For that purpose he must have a selected number of things that give him great peace and pleasure, things which he can deliberately use to take his thoughts from his fright and close his gap and make him solid.
      In his day-to-day life a warrior chooses to follow the path with heart. It is the consistent choice of the path with heart which makes a warrior different from the average man. He knows that a path has heart when he is one with it, when he experiences a great peace and pleasure traversing its length. The things a warrior selects to make his shields are the items of a path with heart. You must surround yourself with the items of a path with heart and you must refuse the rest.
      * * *
      You must stop talking to yourself. Every one of us does that. We carry on an internal talk. We talk about our world. In fact we maintain our world with our internal talk. Whenever we finish talking to ourselves the world is always as it should be. We renew it, we kindle it with life, we uphold it with our internal talk. Not only that, but we also choose our paths as we talk to ourselves. Thus we repeat the same choices over and over until the day we die, because we keep on repeating the same internal talk over and over until the day we die.
      A warrior is aware of this and strives to stop his talking. This is the last point you have to know if you want to live like a warrior.
      First of all you must use your ears to take some of the burden from your eyes. We have been using our eyes to judge the world since the time we were born. We talk to others and to ourselves mainly about what we see. A warrior is aware of that and listens to the world; he listens to the sounds of the world. He is aware that the world will change as soon as he stops talking to himself and he must be prepared for that monumental jolt.
      The world is such-and-such or so-and-so only because we tell ourselves that that is the way it is. If we stop telling ourselves that the world is so-and-so, the world will stop being so-and-so. You must start slowly to undo the world.
      Your problem is that you confuse the world with what people do. The things people do are the shields against the forces that surround us; what we do as people gives us comfort and makes us feel safe; what people do is rightfully very important, but only as a shield. We never learn that the things we do as people are only shields and we let them dominate and topple our lives. In fact I could say that for mankind, what people do is greater and more important than the world itself.
      The world is all that is encased here; life, death, people, the allies, and everything else that surrounds us. The world is incomprehensible. We won't ever understand it; we won't ever unravel its secrets. Thus we must treat it as it is, a sheer mystery!
      An average man doesn't do this, though. The world is never a mystery for him, and when he arrives at old age he is convinced he has nothing more to live for. An old man has not exhausted the world. He has exhausted only what people do. But in his stupid confusion he believes that the world has no more mysteries for him. What a wretched price to pay for our shields!
      A warrior is aware of this confusion and learns to treat things properly. The things that people do cannot under any conditions be more important than the world. And thus a warrior treats the world as an endless mystery and what people do as an endless folly.

      Focus all your attention on listening to sounds and do your best to find the holes between the sounds. Stay in complete alertness.
      Everything is meaningful for a sorcerer. The sounds have holes in them and so does everything around you. Ordinarily a man does not have the speed to catch the holes, and thus he goes through life without protection. The worms, the birds, the trees, all of them can tell us unimaginable things if only one could have the speed to grasp their message.

      Fright is something one can never get over. A warrior cannot indulge, thus he cannot die of fright. Your difficulty is that you want to understand everything, and that is not possible. If you insist on understanding you're not considering your entire lot as a human being. Your stumbling block is intact.
      Understanding is only a very small affair, so very small--yet sober understanding is vital.
      * * *
      Only by acting can one become a sorcerer.

      You now have the need to live like a warrior.

----------


## prometheuspan

you can still have fun if you want.
Dreaming doens't have to be completely serious.
--------
You are a worm, dangling on the end of a stick which is your force of attention.

Infinite cosmic consciousness beckons you and awaits.

No, it doesn't HAVE to be serious.

But, you are wasting your one and only chance at infinity, if you are just
jacking off your imaginal stage.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Is it ok if I didn't read all of that?

----------


## prometheuspan

::lol:: 

is it okay if i think of you as a lazy zombie?

----------


## Mr. Pig

::lol:: 
Sure, go for it.

----------


## Lunalight

I didn't read all of the really long post, sorry.  But I have some fun things to list.

*Grow wings or another limb, or something like that.  See if you can feel the extra muscles you don't have.

*Do like a million pull-ups or some other exercise.  I did the pull-ups one time, and I thought it was really fun.  I never got tired, no matter how many I did.

*Mind powers!  Like a sheild, or fireballs, or electricity from your hand, or telekinesis, or telepathy, etc.

*3D vision

*I like to do dangerous things in dreams, and generally get hurt.  Examples:  Drive a motorcycle unbelievably fast into oncoming traffic.  Skydive without a parachute.  Get into a fistfight. (I did this one last night and it was a blast)  Have a sword battle, you know, whatever.

That's about all I got right now.

----------


## prometheuspan

I didn't read all of the really long post, sorry. But I have some fun things to list.
--------
while i'm not surprised, i'm disapointed.
---------

*Grow wings or another limb, or something like that. See if you can feel the extra muscles you don't have.
----------
Sure, you could do that. It has no value and won't get you any closer to any worthwhile goals.
----------

*Do like a million pull-ups or some other exercise. I did the pull-ups one time, and I thought it was really fun. I never got tired, no matter how many I did.
--------
Again, waste of time. If you are bored in your practice then you don't understand psychonautics well enough to appreciate the assorted very hard
work and very awesome applications of such work involved in personal evolution.
Theres too much of merit to do to waste any time.
-----------

*Mind powers! Like a sheild, or fireballs, or electricity from your hand, or telekinesis, or telepathy, etc.
---------
All of which is pathetic compared to the mind powers you get once you
obtain deeper levels of lucidity.
---------

*3D vision
---------
try 5 d vision and maybe you will start to get it what you are missing out on
by jacking off rather than getting serious.
--------

*I like to do dangerous things in dreams, and generally get hurt. Examples: Drive a motorcycle unbelievably fast into oncoming traffic. Skydive without a parachute. Get into a fistfight. (I did this one last night and it was a blast) Have a sword battle, you know, whatever.
---------
Again, violence is not kewl, and it is not helping you to become more lucid, instead, your id is taking a beating in order to keep you happy.
--------

That's about all I got right now.
--------
You should have read the long post, it would have saved you from having me
point out how lame all of this is.

----------


## supreme

::roll::

----------


## archdreamer

> *3D vision



Wait, what?

----------


## Delilah

I would love to have a shared dream if that was ever possible. Anything that's an achievement in dreams is fun for me, like learning how to fly, summon new things, etc. Every time I do something I haven't been able to do before, I feel great.

But some things like flying, I never get bored of that, so what I enjoy isn't limited to progress at all.

----------


## Maeni

prometheuspan, we don't want your advice.



Let's add the good old exploring to the list, just go around and see whats around the corner. And epic fights...

----------


## violeta

Try to meet someone from this forum, then describe him/her. Maybe he/she would recognise him/herself.

----------


## Delilah

> Try to meet someone from this forum, then describe him/her. Maybe he/she would recognise him/herself.



I've thought about this too, and I reckon it would be cool. It's kind of a childish thing to hope for, when you could be doing so many other things, but... the idea is thrilling, don't you think?  :tongue2: 

I wanna meet someone from DV and get into an epic battle with them, and then ask them if they had the same dream.

----------


## Lunalight

Yeah, it would be more than awesome to have a shared dream, but I haven't actually tried it.  I'm pretty skeptical about it, but I_ want_ to believe it can happen.

And promotheuspan, just out of curiosity, what are your "worthwhile goals"?  Maybe you could shed some light on it for us, and the rest of us can stop being naive or childish or whatever it is you think we are.

----------


## violeta

Shared dreams are the best way to prove the reality of dream world, that it is not just a fantasy. But I've never met anyone who wants to test it. Strange, isn't it?

----------


## Mr. Pig

That would be cool if someone found a way to share your dreams with someone else that's having a lucid dream.  I don't see how but it'd be fun.

----------


## hisnameistyler

> That would be cool if someone found a way to share your dreams with someone else that's having a lucid dream.  I don't see how but it'd be fun.



Being able to Lucid Dream with a buddy while he's Lucid Dreaming too! sort of like a Lucid Dream Internet Connection! how sick would that be!? =P


Except if he has dial up..... ::roll::

----------


## shakeandbake

:tongue2: 
That would be cool though!
I would play checkers with someone in a dream, but in the air (dky)

----------


## Delilah

Yeah, I was about to say - MULTIPLAYER LDs!

I had a dream where I was walking around a building last night and was momentarily lucid... I was so fixated on having shared dreams that I told my DC friend, Jimmy, that he was dreaming, and he just looked at me confused. Then I woke up.

My fixations impede my logic >.>

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

i havent had a lucid dream yet (sence learning what they were{of corse i had them as a child}) but when i do the first thing im trying is getting drabon ball z like powers  ::D:  ::D:  and catching mad heaven spots(other graffiti artists know what i mean)

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

OOH and mind controlling other people into doing things like fighting eachother and have a huge battle me vs. everyone

----------


## Delilah

> OOH and mind controlling other people into doing things like fighting eachother and have a huge battle me vs. everyone



Mind control is great! I actually tried that and got friends in dreams to walk through walls. It's cool, because they obey your every command, even if what you're telling them to do seems impossible.

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

hahaha that sounds awesom!!!

----------


## Maeni

Bah, I still think a dream RP would work.

Like where you tell what your character is like, and set the world, and then roleplay it out in the dream, with other peoples characters.

There just dosn't seem to be enough experienced Lucid Dreamers... Perhaps in the future, it will be easy to play out that sort of thing. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=avalon
_(old thread)_

I tried. I really wish it would work, that's definetly something that would be fun to try when bored...

Also, imagine if Lucid Dreaming got really popular, then there could be a massive amounts of DRP Games in a massive amount of worlds to choose from. 

Or they could be made between a few friends, like they would get together about creating a world, and over the next bit of time they would begin to share stories of their dreams they had from that conworld.

_(/Avalon ad lulz.)_

----------


## Delilah

I read the intro to the old thread, Maeni. I reckon, one day, maybe such games will be possible. The way you described the game seems like it would require a hell of a lot of dream control, even if it's not really shared. But I've had people tell me they have that much control, so why not?

As for world-wide DRP - it'll be like no other game out there; who really knows what could happen if we could all access a "dream realm" like that? Or simply link our minds in some sort of "dream network"? Perhaps we're thinking about it the wrong way entirely by comparing shared dreaming to an online network - maybe it works beyond out comprehension, meaning we really don't know what DRP would be like, or how crazy it could get, especially because there would, theoretically, be no moderators of any kind!

Imagine dream-bullying, where you spend ages preventing people from waking up while harassing them, and taking control of the dream and leaving them with none, because you happen to be "stronger".

And if actions in dreams had real-life consequences, like someone actually being mentally affected, or driven completely insane from something someone else did to them in a dream.

Then people would start blaming dreams for the world's problems, instead of video games  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I didn't read all of the really long post, sorry. But I have some fun things to list.
> --------
> while i'm not surprised, i'm disapointed.
> ---------
> 
> *Grow wings or another limb, or something like that. See if you can feel the extra muscles you don't have.
> ----------
> Sure, you could do that. It has no value and won't get you any closer to any worthwhile goals.
> ----------
> ...



Prometheuspan, I've seen you around the forum the past week or so telling everyone how little they know, and implying that you have all the answers.  Sadly, I don't see you actually providing any answers.

If you want to write up a tutorial, or give advice, please feel free.  I wouldn't, however, assume that Castaneda has all the answers to everyone's questions.  He may resonate with your dreams because you've read a lot of his work.  The same could also be said of a huge Tolkien fan dreaming about elves and dwarves.   Or a Jack Kirby fan dreaming about having super powers.  I wouldn't assume that your dreams are more 'mature' than the elves and superheroes.

I do think you can find a lot of people around here who are into the same things you are into.  Just not everybody.  Have you read around in the Beyond Dreaming section?

----------


## Maeni

> I read the intro to the old thread, Maeni. I reckon, one day, maybe such games will be possible. The way you described the game seems like it would require a hell of a lot of dream control, even if it's not really shared. But I've had people tell me they have that much control, so why not?
> 
> As for world-wide DRP - it'll be like no other game out there; who really knows what could happen if we could all access a "dream realm" like that? Or simply link our minds in some sort of "dream network"? Perhaps we're thinking about it the wrong way entirely by comparing shared dreaming to an online network - maybe it works beyond out comprehension, meaning we really don't know what DRP would be like, or how crazy it could get, especially because there would, theoretically, be no moderators of any kind!
> 
> Imagine dream-bullying, where you spend ages preventing people from waking up while harassing them, and taking control of the dream and leaving them with none, because you happen to be "stronger".
> 
> And if actions in dreams had real-life consequences, like someone actually being mentally affected, or driven completely insane from something someone else did to them in a dream.
> 
> Then people would start blaming dreams for the world's problems, instead of video games



Hahah! xD
That stuff would really suck... 

Well anyways, I don't quite believe Shared Dreams are possible, what I sort of meant was to just let everyone in the DRP have each their own invidual dream and then adding the story of that dream to the current situation.

(Like if some character goes with somebody elses char to somewhere, then the that somebody else would have to start his dream from there.)

But if we should happen to have an actual mind network working, it would be fucked up. 

_omg lol WTB epix sword of teh pantharelephant, payin 9k g!_
_Omg how did you get all that gold?!_
_dream control lolol_
_oh em eff gee, nerf._
_lolol stop whining_


Also _STOP CORPSE CAMPING I GOTTA WAKE UP FOR SCHOOL ;_;_;_;_;_


Oh well, I guess one can dream... ...
.. Wait...  Err.. I guess one can... ??

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

is it even possible to have a multyplayer dream? like ware im asleap and my homies asleap and we dream the same thing and wake up and remember the same stuff? or wouldnt that just be like a conversation and a good immagination?

----------


## Maeni

It's called Shared Dreams.
Some people believe in it, others don't.

Fact is though, that either many people have had a dream where someone they know had a similar dream. If that's not it, then many people are lying. Too many.

I don't believe it myself, but I won't close the gates all the way because I've never experienced it myself... 

See the Beyond Dreaming section for more info  :vicious:

----------


## violeta

If we are to believe what books write about shared dreams, then they are quite possible and already tested and confirmed.

----------


## mandy2583

I haven't been Lucid yet and are trying really hard to but I have been thinking about what i would do if I were so I thought maybe other people would want to know to so here we are! Lets see if we can get 101 things to do! Here are the rules

Rules

Must be interesting and fun
No swearing
No sexual content
Cannot be repeated

Here are my ideas!

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of there clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China

The rest is up to you guys!

Simply paste mine AND the previous persons onto yours and add as much or as little as you want!
Go over a hundred and one if you want!

----------


## -Blakren-

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of their clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China
6. Go on the DV forums!

----------


## hisnameistyler

7. Base Jump
8. Sky Dive with no parachute
9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
10. Sneak around stealthy

----------


## Lucid-Kiwi

> 1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
> 2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
> 3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
> 4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of there clothes
> 5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China







> 6. Go on the DV forums!







> 7. Base Jump
> 8. Sky Dive with no parachute
> 9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
> 10. Sneak around stealthy



11. Be in a Movie (Star Wars, Transformers, Jurasssic Park)
12. Fight in a War with a Tank
13. Compete in the WRC
14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes

----------


## Brainchild

15. Enter the world of your favorite TV show.

I became a Flinstone in a lucid dream as a teen. Pretty cool. Scary dinosaurs if you keep thinking about the real ones while in the LD.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

16: Be monster in a Godzilla style movie
17: Talk philosophy like in Waking Life
18: See a new colour
19: Experence all senses at once

----------


## Scarhand

20: Get the Girl of Your Dreams (Oh, irony)
21: Play onstage with your favorite band.
22: Become the most known person in your dream world.
23: Invent something so completely absurd, but it makes perfect sense in your dreams.

----------


## Scarhand

I would rather just have me in my dream. I don't need another real person knowing the things I have done.  :tongue2:

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

yea im agreeing with that... my dreams are to me, if i wana talk to someone ill wake up and call them :smiley:

----------


## redclay92

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of their clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China
6. Go on the DV forums!
7. Base Jump
8. Sky Dive with no parachute
9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
10. Sneak around stealthy
11. Be in a Movie (Star Wars, Transformers, Jurasssic Park)
12. Fight in a War with a Tank
13. Compete in the WRC
14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes
15. Enter the world of your favorite TV show.
16: Be monster in a Godzilla style movie
17: Talk philosophy like in Waking Life
18: See a new colour
19: Experence all senses at once
20: Get the Girl of Your Dreams (Oh, irony)
21: Play onstage with your favorite band.
22: Become the most known person in your dream world.
23: Invent something so completely absurd, but it makes perfect sense in your dreams.
24: Swim with the fishes without scuba gear.
25: Fly in space.
26: Go to another planet.
27: Meet another intelligent lifeform.
28: Live a lifetime.
29: Have a dream inside a dream and become lucid in it.

----------


## Firebreather

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of their clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China
6. Go on the DV forums!
7. Base Jump
8. Sky Dive with no parachute
9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
10. Sneak around stealthy
11. Be in a Movie (Star Wars, Transformers, Jurasssic Park)
12. Fight in a War with a Tank
13. Compete in the WRC
14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes
15. Enter the world of your favorite TV show.
16: Be monster in a Godzilla style movie
17: Talk philosophy like in Waking Life
18: See a new colour
19: Experence all senses at once
20: Get the Girl of Your Dreams (Oh, irony)
21: Play onstage with your favorite band.
22: Become the most known person in your dream world.
23: Invent something so completely absurd, but it makes perfect sense in your dreams.
24: Swim with the fishes without scuba gear.
25: Fly in space.
26: Go to another planet.
27: Meet another intelligent lifeform.
28: Live a lifetime.
29: Have a dream inside a dream and become lucid in it.
30: Conduct the 1812 Overture

----------


## Riku

1. Get revenge on everyone who made fun of me
2. Teleport to Japan
3. Go to Zelda Ocarina of Time and kick some monster butt for payback
4. Become a Super Saiyan lmao
5. Rob a bank and become rich XD
6. Become the President
7. Find out about Area 51 lol
8. Drive a Alien Spaceship rofl
9. Be stupid all you want so no one wont think your crazy
10. Become a Giant
12. Make it snow  :tongue2: 
13. Become a Halo 3 Character.
14. Become a Anime Character.
15. Do stuff in High School you always wanted to do and don't never get in trouble.
16. Be with your dream girl  ::D:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I got a good one, go to the place decribed in "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" (The Beatles)

----------


## mandy2583

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of their clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China
6. Go on the DV forums!
7. Base Jump
8. Sky Dive with no parachute
9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
10. Sneak around stealthy
11. Be in a Movie (Star Wars, Transformers, Jurasssic Park)
12. Fight in a War with a Tank
13. Compete in the WRC
14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes
15. Enter the world of your favorite TV show.
16: Be monster in a Godzilla style movie
17: Talk philosophy like in Waking Life
18: See a new colour
19: Experence all senses at once
20: Get the Girl of Your Dreams or guy (Oh, irony)
21: Play onstage with your favorite band.
22: Become the most known person in your dream world.
23: Invent something so completely absurd, but it makes perfect sense in your dreams.
24: Swim with the fishes without scuba gear.
25: Fly in space.
26: Go to another planet.
27: Meet another intelligent lifeform.
28: Live a lifetime.
29: Have a dream inside a dream and become lucid in it.
30: Conduct the 1812 Overture 
31. Get revenge on everyone who made fun of me
32. Teleport to Japan
33. Go to Zelda Ocarina of Time and kick some monster butt for payback
34. Become a Super Saiyan lmao
35. Rob a bank and become rich XD
36. Become the President
37. Find out about Area 51 lol
38. Drive a Alien Spaceship rofl
39. Be stupid all you want so no one wont think your crazy
40. Become a Giant
41. Make it snow 
42. Become a Halo 3 Character.
43. Become a Anime Character.
44. Do stuff in High School you always wanted to do and don't never get in trouble.
45. Be with your dream girl or guy  

Rules:

Must be interesting and fun
No swearing
No sexual content
Cannot be repeated




People We are up to 45!

I challenge all of DV to get to 101!!!

----------


## ladoys

You said rob a bank twice thats 44.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

> Must be interesting and fun



I had maybe twenty or thirty things to add to the list.

But then I saw "No sexual content."


(More seriously, things can be interesting for you but not for others... I don't think teleporting to Japan or being in a Zelda game would be that fun for me! I suppose it's to each his list.)

----------


## Rai Saix

45.) Visit a Roman Bathhouse.
46.) Get animated. (like literaly enter an animated world)
47.) Battle Pokemon!!!
47.) Die.
48.) Have a music video moment where the music starts and everyone dances with you. xD
49.) Become an animal.
50.) Be everywhere and nowhere at the same time. (CHALLENGE!)

----------


## reapsltd666

haha, become a super saiyan. that's priceless.  Can't believe I've never thought of that. I tried to do a kamehame wave one time, but all that came out was a little green energy ball.  reading that list makes me wanna try to get more lucids.

46. Learn a superpower.
47. Ask someone the meaning of life.

----------


## Schmaven

51 - Conjure magic
52 - Meditate
53 - Go beyond the event horizon of a black hole
54 - Shrink down and go swimming in a lava lamp
55 - Meet yourself from 20 years in the future
56 - Turn into smoke
57 - Ponder questions you find important in your life
58 - Hijack Santa Claus' sleigh and do what you will with Christmas
59 - Dream in 2D
60 - Sit on the beach and watch a sunset over the ocean
61 - "See" what it's like to only have the sense of touch
62 - Have a paintball fight matrix style
63 - Fight your nemesis
64 - Make things easier by pressing the 'Easy' button

No sexual content does limit the list a bit.  There's so many fun to do with sexual content.

Edit: 
65 - Be an actual troll, and harass people who dare to cross your bridge

----------


## IndigoGhost

666 - Change your reality so you subconscious rules your wakening life and your conscious rules your dreaming life.

----------


## allensig3654

67. get married 
68. create an island
69. create a planet
70. blow up 
71. blow up the earth
72. go as far underwater as possible
73. go back in time and ride a T-rex

----------


## Mr. Pig

I have a lot in my DJ, I'm not gonna check to see if they are repeated (I have to go right now)

----------


## psyched 4 life

Hmm, some great ideas on here. So far my list is:


Take part in an ancient battle (preferably like the one at troy, or battle of thermopylae)

Eat shrooms and have a psychedelic dream

Manipulate time 

Ask some profound questions of my Dream Guide/Dream Characters

Visit with Siddhartha Gautama 

Visit Olympus, the river Styx, and Hades

Become an olympian god

Revisit some childhood memories

Summon my 5 year old self and ask him what he thinks about me now

Teleport to the middle of no where to meditate

Travel through a mirror and find out where it leads

Summon my friends from high school and a pound of weed, and just smoke and chill

----------


## nappster

1:fly
2:shoot fireballs
3:multiply myself by a million
4:make yourself huge ::tomato::  ::sniper::

----------


## Móði

(1) Fly. Oh how creative.

(2) Teh smekzorz. Another shocker.

(3) Swim forever without needing to breathe.

(4) Do crazy acrobatic stunts.

(5) Create my own world and control everything.

(6) Enter cyberspace and see what it's like.

(7) Be able to play my favorite violin concertos.

(8) Be fluent in every language I want.

----------


## SassyGirl16

1. Go to NYC. 
 2. Sky dive without a parachute.
 3. Try to comunicate with my subconsious ( no idea how this would work but I'd like to try).
 4. go inside some of my favorite books, & become a character.
 5. cuss out my dad, pricipal, & my ex-boyfirend.
  6. Become a famous actress.
7. Try to contact my gran-gran ( she passed away a couple of years ago).

----------


## jongiambi

To sleep in a dream and have a lucid dream

----------


## Elektra

Wow, there are so many things I'd love to do!

1. Any and all of my dream scenarios. My scenarios are .. well, storylines that I would wish my life were like in waking life. Like, a girl in a Halloween town, full of Witches, Warlocks, and evil creatures.. Etc. Or having some sort of alternate universe life.

2. Create myself a daemon, which still has the ability to change, that will accompany me through my astral travels. (For those of you who have read the His Dark Materials series: The Golden Compass, the Subtle Knife, and the Amber Spyglass)

3. Fly, and do all of the kinesis. 

4. Enter my favorite movies, books, and tv shows.

5. Explore the depths of a lucid dream, and all of it's abilities.

6. Visit Old Egypt, Hoverboard through Europe.. Cause minor acts of mayhem.

7. Blow things up. Anything. Buildings, trees, cities.. Anything!

8. Get revenge on all of the mean people that have come into my life.

9. Create my own dreamworld, a world so unlike Earth, that it HAS to be a dream.

10. Meet all of the famous people I would like to meet. Whether they're dead Kings and Queens, Actors, etc.

.......
And this goes without saying....

Enter the Matrix! Hellz yeah!

----------


## Hukif

Stay 1 year in 1 lucid, thats my current goal. Considering I already beat all my other goals...

----------


## Dusk

There are so many thing's I'd want to do, it'd be hard to list them all. I wouldn't even know where to begin. If I finally manage to induce a lucid dream, I'll probably try to keep my goals as simple as possible at first.

1) Extend blades from between my knuckles like Wolverine.
2) Summon random robots to try claws out
3) Try to cut wood if robot summoning fails

Other things I'd love to try out.

- Fly (no brainer)
- Web-slinging like Spider-Man. Already a bit experience with that from my crazy none lucid dreams.
- Control a Gundam
- Visit Japan. I think I watched enough Movies and TV for my subconcious to cook up some nice places.
- Have a Match with Ryu from Street Fighter.

----------


## Tweek

1) Explore underwater/atlantis/the titanic with a DC.
2) Fly a plane/helicopter and bail out with one of those wing suits. (with or w/o a DC)
3) Have secks.
4) Preform a successful brain transplant; Monkey vs. Human.
5) Be a girl for a day.
6) Be a suicide bomber near the end of a grand theft auto exploration.
7) Own a GIGANTIC pet that has armor and I can mount that will follow me every where in all of my dreams.
8) Meet Tommy Chong, John Lennon, and Bob Dylan.
9) Summon a storm/be a water/fire bender.
10) Hypnotise a DC.
11) Ride a dragon.
12) Prolong a dream that lasts a whole day.
13) Live as a billionaire for a day.
14) Wrestle a shark.
15) Lead an army into a melee battle.
16) Walk down the streets relaxed with an AR-15 or a live grenade and or grenade launcher.
17) Tease DC's.
18) Wear a spiderman costume and suddenly spin a web and launch away in public after people look at me funny.
19) Be a proffessional snowboarder.
20) Be good at skateboarding.
21) Lead a crowd of ducklings down the streets of new york.


22) Ride a street bike.  DONE!
23) Eat cherry ice cream. DONE!
24) Attempt to fly.  Done....(failed)

That's just a few.

----------


## uTklw

You could try eating yourself.

----------


## Licity

Fly(required)
Sex(also required)
Find a portal gun and play around with it
Swim up Niagara Falls
Swim back down Niagara Falls
Talk to my subconscious
Gender change
Try to initiate a shared dream
Drive that Lexus I saw earlier today
Control the weather

----------


## loocid

Explore the ocean abyss as a dolphin. Expose yourself to pics of creatures of the deep first!

Watch something sad unfold in front of your eyes. Try to cry in the dream.

Win a marathon.

Create a world with organisms and make them worship you. Destroy them if they're bad and reward them if they're good.

Be an animporph. Morph into animals instantaneously.

Try to give yourself hawk vision while being in the body of a human. See how far on the horizons you can see.

----------


## NeoSioType

wasn't there a thread already like this? If I could find it, it was quite extensive.

74. Become an invisible ghost and walk through people (did it this morning)

----------


## Dizko

75. Fight Oneironaught   ::D:

----------


## guitarboy

i got some...
spawn in a gta4 like world and fly a helocpter, get wanted level, unlimited health etc.
spend the entire dream doing ::banana::  lolz
 :Hiding:  start a massive war except use paintball guns.
well ill put up more when they come to me :tongue2:

----------


## guitarboy

oooh bend a spoon with your mind,except its you that bends. there is no spoon :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

> oooh bend a spoon with your mind,except its you that bends. there is no spoon



QFT  ::D:

----------


## melmel

1) Play Quidditch. (this is why I started LD)
2) Crazy party with all the movie, TV, pop, etc stars I adore
3) Stand in front of a mirror and make myself look really attractive
4) Float in the space and travel around
5) Attend Hogwarts
6) Lie in the bottom of the ocean and look up
7) Go back to an embarrassing moment and change it to a pleasant one
8) Make all the guys around me like me and see what happens

----------


## Xantox

81) Make a world where everything is made out of bacon! (or other kind of meat)

----------


## supreme

I just thought of something kinda freaky!

(82) Become a stripper in a strip club!! 

(now there's something I'd never do in real life, not sexual unless you make
it so!)

----------


## Móði

(83) Do things you've always wanted to do in school, like throwing your teachers through the wall.

----------


## Rai Saix

> (83) Do things you've always wanted to do in school, like throwing your teachers through the wall.



That has already been said in the first post.

----------


## jongiambi

(84) Sleep while lucid and have a lucid dream.

----------


## Tweek

> I had maybe twenty or thirty things to add to the list.
> 
> But then I saw "No sexual content."
> 
> 
> (More seriously, things can be interesting for you but not for others... I don't think teleporting to Japan or being in a Zelda game would be that fun for me! I suppose it's to each his list.)



Yeah No S.  Since when has some one had a dream about sex?   ::?:

----------


## Rai Saix

> Yeah No S. Since when has some one had a dream about sex?



Please tell me that was sarcastic....

----------


## FreeOne

you guys are a little late... 

1 ~ turn on lights

2 ~ fly into outer space -- (Twoshadows)

3 ~ fly through skyscrapers

4 ~ fly alongside "balls of light"

5 ~ climb mount Everest

6 ~ swing from tree to tree in a rain forest (like Tarzan)

7 ~ Your Lassie and you just don't give a damn anymore

8 ~ cross the great wall of china in a brand new sports car

9 ~ encounter Aliens

10 ~ Fight with cool weapon (ninja style)

11 ~ become evil superman

12 ~ Kill a munchkin

13 ~ You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island. The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne. 

14 ~ Do stand up comedy -- (Jamal)

15 ~ Terrorize a mascot during a big sporting event

16 ~ Slap president bush (Jr)

17 ~ slap a mime

18 ~ read "the funniest comic strip ever written" let your mind fill in the details

19 ~ You're the lead singer of a hard rock group, and you step up to the mic at a huge concert and sing "I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts"

20 ~ You are the 14th person at ‘The Last Supper’, drunk/stoned out of your tree. 

21 ~ Sex in zero gravity 

22 ~ Elastic limbs. 

23 ~ Night Vision 

24 ~ Your finger is an orgasm gun 

25 ~ creating scenes from your favorite book/movie and acting them out 

26 ~ walking through a mirror to the other side -- (rockinred)

27 ~ summoning a dream guide -- (Jamal)

28 ~ extending time 

29 ~ Eat a MASSIVE amount of LSD. 

30 ~ Visiting other worlds via "scout" technique 

31 ~ Unlocking dreaming emissary 

32 ~ You are a sperm racing for the egg 

33 ~ You are Hugh Hefner’s glasses. 

34 ~ Manifesting a telephone and calling a friend (listen attentively to what they say) 

35 ~ Manifest your subconscious to become your dream guide. 

36 ~ Manifest a telephone and call yourself. 

37 ~ Bargaining with your subconscious mind 

38 ~ ask Things will be better for both of us if we have more lucid dreams, lets work together to make it happen. 

39 ~ ask What is consciousness? 

40 ~ ask Is there something you’ve been trying to tell me? 

41 ~ Watch a crop circle being formed 

42 ~ How do they get the Caramilk into a Caramilk bar? 

43 ~ Go hang out in Heaven. 

44 ~ Watch a star implode on itself

45 ~ You're in the Wild West, engaged in a Poker game with Stephen Hawking. 
The stakes: the entire space time continuum! 

46 ~ Have dinner with Larry King 

47 ~ Appear on your favorite TV talk show 

48 ~ make a list of things to do in your lucid dream and take it out of your pocket once your there

49 ~ You're the captain of the Love Boat, and you've just ordered an orgy on the Lido deck. 

50 ~ Get inside the fridge and close the door to see if the light really goes out. 

51 ~ become an astronaut

52 ~ read DC's minds

53 ~ Destroy buildings with your mind 

54 ~ Become your favorite player for your favorite team of your favorite sport in the most important game of the year. 

55 ~ You are an actual Bikini Inspector 

56 ~ Feed birds antacid pills and watch them explode. 

57 ~ Play practical jokes on your boss.

58 ~ Play GOD. 

59 ~ Play Satan

60 ~ Swim with the dolphins

61 ~ Rob a bank.

62 ~ Appear as a special guest in a Family Guy episode. (would this work? have a cartoon LD?) 

63 ~ Go over Niagara Falls without a barrel. 

64 ~ Fly to the moon in your bathtub. 

65 ~ Outrun the cops in a high speed chase.

66 ~ Fly a stealth fighter jet. 

67 ~ Take down your biggest phobia

68 ~ turn into an inanimate object

69 ~ Kill barney

70 ~ kill a teletubby

71 ~ be your subconscious 

72 ~ meet your soul-mate

73 ~ try to learn a dream language 

74 ~ make your real body release endorphins

75 ~ find a way to increase your IQ

76 ~ visit a memory from a past life

77 ~ meditate for at least 5 minutes non stop

78 ~ transform into your favorite real life animal

79 ~ transform into a mythical being

80 ~ run at 3x the speed of sound

81 ~ jump super high (don't fly just jump)

82 ~ be a wizard

83 ~ breathe underwater -- (Twoshadows) -- (King-Tut-Tommy)

84 ~ have sex with a mermaid

85 ~ ride a dragon

86 ~ be a dragon

87 ~ be superman

88 ~ defeat demons

89 ~ run with a pack of wolves (in wolf form)

90 ~ visit your own art show

91 ~ remove negative karma

92 ~ overcome fears

93 ~ seek guidance from Einstein and other great geniuses

94 ~ read the book of life

95 ~ perfect a real life skill

96 ~ ask your subconscious for insight on how to improve on something you do everyday

97 ~ heal yourself or others

98 ~ attain enlightenment

99 ~ be worshipped by a mass of a million people 

100 ~ be tended to by several hundred naked women

101 ~ set fire to all of the oceans then fly out to space to watch it burn

102 ~ do heroin

103 ~ be Axel Rose 

104 ~ visit Neptune 

105 ~ unleash all your anger in a congressional meeting

106 ~ find out when in life you'll meet your soul mate

107 ~ Play with asteroids out in the vacuum of space (send one towards earth)

108 ~ look into a mirror expecting to see your minds interpretation of self

109 ~ call a friend over a dream phone expecting for a phone within their dream to ring

110 ~ create portals to other dimensions and go through

111~ grow wings

112 ~ destroy everything you see with your bare hands

113 ~ Control the elements (i.e water, fire, earth, lightning, light, darkness etc.) 

114 ~ try to make your body sleep walk while you still dream

115 ~ make a genie appear and wish for your deepest desire to be fulfilled

116 ~ Summon things (Ghosts, monsters, people, animals, things, mythical creatures) -- (freefire) -- (The Jace)

117 ~ turn on a TV and watch the news

118 ~ turn on a radio and listen to a talk show

119 ~ use a computer

120 ~ go to dreamviews.com

121 ~ speak Chinese or any other language

122 ~ turn into the opposite sex

123 ~ witness a nuclear explosion

124 ~ meet an alien

125 ~ see the future

126 ~ fight yourself

127 ~ be on the front lines of WW1

128 ~ control a persons free will

129 ~ bend the reality of the dream so you stay in it for 3 days dream time

130 ~ start a riot 

131 ~ stop a riot

132 ~ create a machine that puts an entire lifetime of memories into your head in an instant

133 ~ walk around in-front of people totally naked

134 ~ become a celebrity and prank people

135 ~ drive your favorite car as fast (or faster) as possible

136 ~ read a book on your favorite subject

137 ~ cook "something" then eat it

138 ~ talk to a dead relative or friend

139 ~ ask a dream character what time it is, then ask again. see if the time changed much

140 ~ have a group of DCs throw you high into the air then catch you

141 ~ get into a car accident

142 ~ drive a flying car

143 ~ ask DCs why you can fly just to see their response

144 ~ go to a club and hook up with a DC

145 ~ become spiderman

146 ~ go one the bridge of the USS enterprise and command it

147 ~ turn your hand into a fan

148 ~ kill a dragon -- (Funnel)

149 ~ get on a computer and click on the button title "self". now reprogram your habits

150 ~ ride on the back of a dinosaur

151 ~ pick a fight with your favorite superhero

152 ~ wage war against the Nazis

153 ~ personally assassinate Hitler

154 ~ become the lead character of your favorite first person shooter

155 ~ hop into the cockpit of an x-wing and blow up the deathstar

156 ~ be a pirate

157 ~ be a ninja 

158 ~ be god to an alien race, watch them developed as you intervene at certain points in their history

159 ~ run in slo-mo

160 ~ talk to someone you haven't seen in years

161 ~ create the biggest natural disaster to ever hit the world (think "the day after tomorrow")

162 ~ beat down a DC with your bare hands

163 ~ Tell DCs their lives mean nothing and you could kill them at any given moment

164 ~ have a light-saber battle with Darth Vader

165 ~ have a conversation with an inanimate object

166 ~ become a fluid and evaporate and rain down to the earth

167 ~ become a bubble

168 ~ eat a massive amount of something (chocolate, rocks, carrots, etc...)

169 ~ become fire

170 ~ add extra limbs to yourself and try to make each of them as separate as your arms are now

171 ~ eat a wall

172 ~ eat a DC

173 ~ go to the underworld and become a vampire

174 ~ jack into the matrix

175 ~ skydive

176 ~ experience a nuclear explosion

177 ~ go for a swim on the surface of the sun

178 ~ shrink 

179 ~ grow

180 ~ obtain x-ray vision and use it for the good of man/ perverted trickery

181 ~ become invisible

182 ~ be two separate entities at the same time

183 ~ turn on low gravity

184 ~ go to the moon

185 ~ ride the ultimate roller coaster

186 ~ lead an army into battle, conquer earth

187 ~ make yourself have more eyes, look through all of them at the same time

188 ~ kill yourself and then explore the spiritual plain

189 ~ turn into sand

190 ~ become a dinosaur and go back in time to their era

191 ~ meet the devil

192 ~ become invincible and terrorize the world

193 ~ spread your arms and glide with the winds (don't propel yourself with your mind)

194 ~ fly out to the middle of the ocean and swim as far down as possible

195 ~ talk to DCs about their marital status and how life's been going

196 ~ parachute into a tornado

197 ~ make the core of the earth rapidly expand while your on the surface

198 ~ stand on a sidewalk throwing rocks at random DCs

199 ~ escape from prison

200 ~ swallow the sun

201 ~ become as small as an atom

202 ~ set fire to a random DCs hair

203 ~ travel to the center of the earth

204 ~ jump into a TV/ computer monitor

205 ~ talk to a therapist about your problems

206 ~ explore the inside of a volcano

207 ~ visit area 51

208 ~ become a samurai

209 ~ travel the ancient world, visit Rome in its prime

210 ~ go surfing on the world biggest wave

211 ~ make every DC you see the happiest man/ woman on earth

212 ~ create balls of energy with your mind and shoot them at people

213 ~ get drunk

214 ~ get sucked into a black whole

215 ~ play your favorite instrument but make it so your a god at it

216 ~ find the end of the universe

217 ~ summon neo from the matrix and fight to the death

218 ~ your in your house and its dawn of the dead outside

219 ~ become a gladiator in medieval times

220 ~ dive into a swimming pool of warm molten chocolate. (or any gooey material you can think of)

221 ~ walk on the ceiling

222 ~ crash a plane into a building (while your in it)

223 ~ while talking to a DC randomly break out into a musical

224 ~ melt

225 ~ be unbelievably suave

226 ~ eat a pill that will make you unbelievably happy

227 ~ go into at least 10 randomly picked out houses and see what you find

228 ~ turn off all the power supplies of the entire world

229 ~ get buried alive

230 ~ find a way to make yourself more dizzy than you've ever been

231 ~ induce an OBE

232 ~ meet yourself in from 5 years from now and then yourself from 5 years ago

233 ~ be an angel

234 ~ run on water

235 ~ join the fellowship of the ring on their adventures through middle earth

236 ~ kill your subconscious

237 ~ jump over the grand canyon

238 ~ jump off the highest building you can find and see what it feels like when you hit the ground

239 ~ blow yourself up from inside

240 ~ your wanted by the CIA and they know everything

241 ~ live as a caveman in a small tribe

242 ~ have laser vision

243 ~ light the entire earth on fire

244 ~ turn random object into glass and then break them

245 ~ reverse your gravitational pull (your body repels objects)

246 ~ make the ground fall away into a bottomless pit

247 ~ talk with your pet, ask it how you could improve in treating it

248 ~ become a kung-foo master/ ninja

249 ~ become a serial killer

250 ~ visit wonderland as Alice

251 ~ become a speck of dust, when a DC breathes you in turn into 500 lbs of lead

252 ~ make yourself weigh 5 tons

253 ~ put superglue on your boss/ teachers chair

254 ~ make time pass backwards

255 ~ visit a cartoon

256 ~ save the world from a mad scientist

257 ~ get a DC to tell you a good joke

258 ~ have sex on a cloud

259 ~ see how many DCs you can hit with your car before it explodes

260 ~ make the sun go supernova

261 ~ undersea sex

262 ~ just walk around your dream looking at how DCs carry out their daily lives

263 ~ Develop insect-vision 

264 ~ Blow the world's greatest bubble gum bubble - float through the sky with it

265 ~ Lay an egg

266 ~ go to your neighbors house and wreck up the place

267 ~ Fly to the moon

268 ~ visit Atlantis

269 ~ fly around inside the grand canyon

270 ~ visit Santa

271 ~ Visit the tooth fairy and join the RFAF (Royal Fairy Air Force)

272 ~ Go to the Easter Bunnies chocolate factory and start a massacre (therefore, leaving you in charge!)

273 ~ Steal Cupid's bow and arrow and shoot people with it

274 ~ Steal the flag from the Moon landing (unless they faked it!)

275 ~ Break a world record

276 ~ Eat the biggest pizza / ice-cream / chocolate bar in the world

277 ~ See what it's like being the fattest man in the world

278 ~ You've come back from the dead but theres a problem: your still in your coffin!

279 ~ kill a DC and resurrect them. Ask what it was like

280 ~ Start a shootout with some cops

281 ~ Experience one of your fondest memories... in 3rd person view

282 ~ Get inside a MechWarrior and blow shit up

283 ~ Host American Idol on a space station. When someone loses they get blasted into outer space.

284 ~ Cross the Atlantic by flying just above the water at mach 5.

285 ~ Eat nails for breakfast

286 ~ Eat the big M&M character

287 ~ Be a piece of food, travel through your own digestive system

288 ~ Jump the Great Wall of China on your skateboard

289 ~ Compete in a highspeed hover car race through a crowded futuristic city.

290 ~ Drive an invincible giant truck around a city tearing shit apart

291 ~ Cut yourself. Watch as your skin mends itself in seconds

292 ~ Be a NASCAR driver at the Daytona 500, and win

293 ~ run over yourself while driving

294 ~ implode the universe and make it big bang again

295 ~ have the best sex imaginable

296 ~ dream that you are by your bed watching yourself sleep

297 ~ in a dream go to sleep and have a lucid dream

298 ~ take a crap on the rings of Saturn

299 ~ meet the ancient gods like Zeus, Thor, Osiris, etc

300 ~ create thousands of clones of yourself. Have the lucid battle of the millennium

301 ~ explore your own body from your veins

302 ~ Walk into a tornado

303 ~ Spontaneously combust

304 ~ Be the big bang

305 ~ Fly through the sun

306 ~ become omnipotent and see everything in the universe from every possible angle

307 ~ Write and listen to your own music

308 ~ Build your dream house

309 ~ Go scuba diving

310 ~ Go wake boarding

311 ~ Go snowboarding

312 ~ Go snowmobiling

313 ~ Go parasailing

314 ~ Get a massage

315 ~ Relax in a sauna

316 ~ Draw a self-portrait

317 ~ Sit for a self-portrait

318 ~ Conduct the world's greatest fireworks extravaganza

319 ~ Go horseback riding... On water

320 ~ Become a matador

321 ~ Perform open-heart surgery

322 ~ Walk across hot coals

323 ~ Swallow a sword

324 ~ Become a snake charmer

325 ~ Watch the sunset from outer space

326 ~ Watch a supernova die out

327 ~ bungee jump off Sears Tower

328 ~ Swandive off Angel Falls

329 ~ kayak down Angel Falls

330 ~ Snowboard down Mt. Everest

331 ~ Drive a tank down the autobahn

332 ~ Drive a monster truck through a car lot

333 ~ Ride an elevator to the top of the Empire State Building; cut the cables

334 ~ Go hunting. For dinos

335 ~ Fly an F-16

336 ~ Join a SWAT team

337 ~ Take down Jack Bauer

338 ~ Rob Fort Nox

339 ~ Explore the Great Barrier Reef

340 ~ Steal the Statue of Liberty

341 ~ Wrestle an alligator

342 ~ Drive a race car across the arctic plains

343 ~ Go grave robbing in Egypt

344 ~ reanimate a mummy

345 ~ Walk amongst the Terra Cotta & bring them to life. Conquer the earth

346 ~ meet Joan of Arc

347 ~ Meet your parents when they were teens

348 ~ Rewrite history in any way you please

349 ~ Revisit your childhood as an observer

350 ~ Fight with the Spartans at Thermopylae

351 ~ Eat food not created by humans

352 ~ Witness the beginning

353 ~ Witness Armageddon

354 ~ Ask a chicken who came first

355 ~ Ask a chicken why it crossed the road

356 ~ Go tomb raiding with Lara Croft

357 ~ Ask those Maori Statues who built them

358 ~ Use Stonehenge for its intended purpose

359 ~ Witness the Northern Lights

360 ~ Hunt down Nessie

361 ~ Part the heavens

362 ~ Find out what really killed the dinosaurs

363 ~ Sail to the Bermuda Triangle

364 ~ Lead an epic naval battle

365 ~ Survive the Zombie Apocalypse

366 ~ Become a god in the Greek Pantheon

367 ~ Go on a Viking raid. Ascend to Valhalla and usurp Thor

368 ~ Battle cancer -- in person

369 ~ Fight in the American Civil War

370 ~ Fight in WWII

371 ~ Slay Dracula

372 ~ Survive an alien invasion

373 ~ Survive global warming

374 ~ Control the oceans in concert to Beethoven's 9th

375 ~ You are the Red Baron

376 ~ Make up a new season

377 ~ Blow up the moon

378 ~ Blot out the sun

379 ~ Turn the moon into cheese and eat it (yes, all of it)

380 ~ Speak in tongues

381 ~ Listen to an angelic choir singing in tongues

382 ~ Turn your hand into a gun. Shoot people

383 ~ Grow a mermaid's tail and swim

384 ~ Grow a spider monkey tail & use it

385 ~ Polymorph DCs into animals

386 ~ Turn a DCs head into a jack-o-lantern

387 ~ Walk on clouds

388 ~ Create a phoenix

389 ~ Play pool with the celestial bodies

390 ~ Redesign the stellar heavens

391 ~ Develop the Midas touch

392 ~ Develop Medusa vision

393 ~ Add your face to Mt. Rushmore

394 ~ Knock over/straighten the Leaning Tower of Piza

395 ~ Crush coal into diamonds w/ your bare hands

396 ~ Drink all the water in a water tower

397 ~ Completely flood the Earth

398 ~ Explore cyberspace

399 ~ Become someone's guardian angel

400 ~ Talk to your shadow

401 ~ swap places with your shadow

402 ~ Destroy the laws of physics

403 ~ Take the yolk out of an egg without breaking the shell

404 ~ Transmute lead into gold

405 ~ Slide down a rainbow

406 ~ Visit the Sahara and cause an oasis of paradise to rise up out of the earth

407 ~Play golf with the Epcot Dome 

408 ~ Sculpt a human out of clay, then bring it to life

409 ~ Travel to a building through a telephone wire

410 ~ Become a knight of the round table

411 ~ Discover who cleans up all of Spiderman's webbing

412 ~ Lead Sauron's armies and crush the Fellowship

413 ~ Become your partner and have sex with you

414 ~ Go into a coma

415 ~ Create an invisible wall; via mimery

416 ~ Lasso the moon via mimery

417 ~ Become a vampire

418 ~ Decide which sense you value least; drop it

419 ~ Decide which sense you value most; drop it

420 ~ Beat the pulp out of the Bananaman ()

421 ~ Turn a DC's skin translucent and watch their body function

422 ~ Turn a DC into a 3-D jigsaw puzzle and reassemble them

423 ~ Shatter glass with your voice

424 ~ Live out an AXE commercial

425 ~ Tear an object in half as you walk through it (think "Constantine")

426 ~ Create a world of negative friction -- see what happens

427 ~ create your own psychedelic drug with its own effects

428 ~ Ride a hippo and slap its butt if it goes too slow

429 ~ Fly under the disk-world, and find out if Great A'Twin is a boy or girl

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=24102

----------


## supreme

I didn't see dance at a strip club in there? I saw walk around naked in
front of a lot of ppl, but I already do that in lucids. It's not the same
thing as being on stage in a crowded, loud bar, full of men and dancing
and then stripping.  :smiley:

----------


## Rai Saix

And you added WAY over the limit. Plus, there was supposed to be nothing sexual on there. That like wipes out a fourth of you list.

----------


## Forrest

Here's something interesting that I just thought of:
Juggle 50 things at once

----------


## supreme

> And you added WAY over the limit. Plus, there was supposed to be nothing sexual on there. That like wipes out a fourth of you list.



were you talking to me? Because I didn't realize there was a limit to what
can be done in a LD? And if you look over that list there's not a whole lot
of sexual stuff there, because there's way too much you can do besides
that. I also don't feel that dancing in a strip club would be sexual in a 
lucid dream. It's just the ultimate for me to do that isn't really God-like
because it's something I know I could never do in real life. For one thing
I have terrible stage-fright (something I don't experience in a LD is shyness,
nervousness, apprehension or anxiety...at all!) Anything sexual is something
I haven't even done since I arrived here, because there are too many other
things to try now, and I was at a brick-wall in my LDs before. Sex was just
something to do before out of boredom. After you have mastered flying
and most things, it can become boring if you have no other ideas to try.
Most things on this list I'm sure I can do, but I wanted to think of something
crazy to do, that I 'could' do in real life if I wanted to, but never would.

----------


## Rai Saix

No. I was talking to the guy with the HUGE list of like 400.

I just meant that we probably were suppose to give other people a chance to add stuf.

----------


## supreme

oh....are we supposed to make up our own lists in this thread??
Up to one hundred??

----------


## Rai Saix

No. Thats what I mean, we were making ONE list together.

----------


## melmel

NO ONE is seriously playing Quidditch? Seriously?

----------


## supreme

> No. Thats what I mean, we were making ONE list together.



oh ok I get you now. Well I just added that one. There's really nothing else
I can think of to rival anything already here. Like I said, I have a crappy
imagination!  ::lol:: 
Should I give mine a number then?  :smiley:

----------


## Rai Saix

Oh yeah!!! Quidditch would be fun!!!

----------


## jongiambi

Draw a moustache on the mona lisa

----------


## supreme

oh haha now I see what happened when I checked back one page. 
The next guy after my post 'did' add mine into the list. OK I'm on
board and I get it now.  ::D:  (I stick to rules now)

----------


## FreeOne

instead of having 2 lists, why not have one?  why not add on to a list that already exists?  and why not have anything sexual?

----------


## Rai Saix

Freeone. you just contridicted yourself, as you made your OWN list starting with 1, even though we clearly already were making a list together. And maybe they don't want anything sexual as you can have sex in real life. Why waste your valuble time as being all powerful only for something you can do in real life.

----------


## RockNRoller123

> 9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)



YOU SIR, ARE A GENIUS!



85. Do a B&E Dane Cook style.  :smiley: 
86. Be an insurgent in Iraq
87. Bake a cookie so delicious, you shit yourself the second it touches your lips. 
88. Shred with SRV
89. Have a bad-ass duel with El Chupacabra in the Mexican desert.  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## FreeOne

> Freeone. you just contridicted yourself, as you made your OWN list starting with 1, even though we clearly already were making a list together. And maybe they don't want anything sexual as you can have sex in real life. Why waste your valuble time as being all powerful only for something you can do in real life.



 actually if you would look at my post a little more carefully, i put in a link to much larger community list. and if you can do anything in an LD, then why limit yourself?  and by the way, that isnt contridicting myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## Rai Saix

Ah... forgot about that. But the original poster made it clear he wants nothing sexual in the list, so we should abide by the rules to have the privelige to post in it.

----------


## supreme

> Freeone. you just contridicted yourself, as you made your OWN list starting with 1, even though we clearly already were making a list together. And maybe they don't want anything sexual as you can have sex in real life. Why waste your valuble time as being all powerful only for something you can do in real life.



Not necessarily true! I can't have sex with Brad Pitt in real life, or out in
the middle of the mall, or while flying or.......

----------


## Rai Saix

xD

----------


## supreme

(90) Morph into a spider, build a web, catch a fly and then eat it.

----------


## minyman36

The first list of 101 (which i dont think even got to 101) had like 20 repeted things in it.
i couldnt tell u if the list of 400+ had any repeated things in it, it was waaay to long for me to read

----------


## Mini Man56

Skydive, but go from the ground up into the plane! xD

----------


## NightoftheLivingShred

Fight the living dead in a post-apocalyptic zombie wasteland. Bonus points if you have all the survivors randomly break into song and make the entire dream a musical.  ::muffin::

----------


## Móði

(92) Go to Wal-Mart with a CD player and blast Caramelldansen.

----------


## Mini Man56

> SORRY I just sold this one I will post another 1 tomorrow.



Dude, we don't care.
And advertising is forbidden here.

----------


## Looms

Couple of questions...
12. Fight in a War with a Tank(Fight the tank, or co-op against enemies?)

14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes(are they big enough for the pitbulls?)

21: Play onstage with your favorite band.(can it be video games, or should it be a sport?)

24: Swim with the fishes without scuba gear.(Why do fish need scuba gear?)

27: Meet another intelligent lifeform.(you mean other than human right? this one's for srs)








....sorry, I had to get my lulz on some of these...

----------


## Hargrove1315

pretty good list, but you have rob bank twice (9 and 35). I would come up with smething but everything ive thought of FreeOne has already said

----------


## Cacophony

*Eat your own head.*

----------


## dreamscaper22

two words ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE ::banana::

----------


## Corpse

Just so you know, "be with your dream girl or guy" has already been posted twice on there. Anyways, I am here to say:

-Be a superhero
-Be in any video game you want
-have cool superpowers
-beat someone up
-have a scary expirience (some people actually LIKE the feeling of fear and adrenaline)

----------


## minyman36

along with his "Be in any video game you want" i would also add team up with all your favorite characters in video games and movies and just dominate the world and do whatever you want.

Me, Master Chief, Marcus Fenix, Throll, Grom and Link :boogie:

----------


## z1nk666

> Eat your own head.



God i thought you were talking to hargrove.

----------


## logank9

1. Jump through the rooftops of New York like that one scene of Spiderman where he's trying to use his web-powers

2. Fly like Fusion Man ( search it on YouTube, LOL! )

3. Being able to turn anything into hershey kisses when I touch it

4. Invade a military fortress with my giant robot

5. Set off a nuke

6. Experience life as a cat/dog ( someone's pet )

7. Hijack a UFO and visit all the planets in the solar system

8. Rob a bank w/o any guns, just my freaking awesome karate skillz, and a bag with a big fat money sign on it like in cartoons

9. Jump into my TV and meet/kidnap/kill all the characters from my favorite shows

10. Join a super hero/villain league for a day and fight/commit crimes

11. Change my gender and/or appearance

12. Get a rocket car and ride through the desert

13. Interact with dream characters or dream guides

14. "Defeat" a nightmare

----------


## scratchnloved

1. do magic
2. fly
3. fight an epic battle
4. play a musical instrument with much talent
5. meet someone else.. then confirm it in real life
6. make it rain country ham sandwhiches
7. change the texture of a city
8. compose an orchestra
9. paint a masterpiece
10. walk between worlds
11. take a nap
12. die

----------


## iank

At the moment, I'm still on the trying to remember dreams strongly enough, let alone lucid. I have had two sort-of lucid dreams, but not to the extent of being able to make anything particularly interesting happen (and I'm not sure if one was real or a fake-out).

I haven't thought of half of most of these things! lol!

----------


## doddolfur

1. Share a cigarette and a nice talk with somebody on a high rooftop (pretty hard to do that where I live)
2. Go visit Tokyo at night time
3. Go poke some strange looking animals in different parts of the world
4. Go star sight-seeing 
5. Go galaxy sight seeing
6. Fly around
7. Fly around in my bed
8. Greet dinosaurs, hell yes I agree with you on that one
9. Go dream bonding with others who are dreaming (if that's doable)
10. Look at earth from the moon with a joint and some red wine

----------


## wack-a-mole

* Meet a polar bear and talk to him.
* Dream in cartoons.
* Be a rock-star.
* Walk on clouds.
* Become invisible.

----------


## heebiejeebies

See signature  ::-P: 

Add to that, stepping through the looking glass and having tea with the Mad Hatter and March Hare in Wonderland.  Meeting myself is my top priority (as I'm sure it would be for many members...I mean who wouldn't want to meet me?)

----------


## erik212

Goal: Enter the secret underground military base under me house via a closet elevator the size of a small box. Then, go to the armory and get gunz (rocker launchers, shotguns, rifles, nades). Then, get in a jet and take off through an awesome tunnel that ends up shooting me out of a cliff by the ocean. Fly with the jet around Los Angeles and then jump out and pwn some nubs with gunz. Then, have my artificial intelligence sidekick come pick my up in some kind of flying transport and go home.

So far I've been able to get in my room, but I can't find the elevator in my closet yet...

----------


## Jamoca

Invent a new color, not just a new shade but an entirely new hue of colors.

----------


## Dreamer 316

Run a naked mile like on american pie.
Play turth or dare.
Meet certain celebs.

Thats a few.

----------


## Tweek

Damn I can't believe I've never seen this before.

This is LEGIT!





> 120 ~ go to dreamviews.com



+1

There's some GREAT ones in here!

-Talk to and chill with your pet(s) throughout your dream adventures.

-Watch a marijuana plant grow infront of you, then roll a fat blunt and smoke it.

----------


## supreme

I havent read the whole thread yet but...
Has someone mentioned something like this because I've been thinking
about it lately...like, standing in front of a train and letting it run you
over....see what happens.

----------


## Dash

Hehe. Here's what I want to do:

You are a hellish creature amongst a pack of animals just like you. You are being hunted by humans. However, you are smarter, and better hunters, and when you bite your prey, you (suck their brain out / suck all of the blood from their neck in this body / eat them alive).  ::lol:: 

Having the ability to launch fireballs from my finger tips, while taking on entire armies. Army after army is charred by thick balls of fire.  ::D:

----------


## [Insert username here]

Have everything you touch turn to gold, try to turn an entire city into gold! And when you're bored with that milk a cow and make something other than milk come out like lemonade or vodka.
You could also try messing with gravity and watch how people react.

----------


## mandy2583

1. Shrink down and build a house out of legos
2. Eat a meal while floating upside down
3. Swim in a giant pool of Jello and or pudding
4. Go to the 1960's and make fun of their clothes
5. Skateboard jump over the Great Wall of China
6. Go on the DV forums!
7. Base Jump
8. Sky Dive with no parachute
9. Rob a bank!?!?!??!?!?!? (lmao)
10. Sneak around stealthy
11. Be in a Movie (Star Wars, Transformers, Jurasssic Park)
12. Fight in a War with a Tank
13. Compete in the WRC
14. Dogfight in WW2 Planes
15. Enter the world of your favorite TV show.
16: Be monster in a Godzilla style movie
17: Talk philosophy like in Waking Life
18: See a new colour
19: Experence all senses at once
20: Get the Girl of Your Dreams or guy (Oh, irony)
21: Play onstage with your favorite band.
22: Become the most known person in your dream world.
23: Invent something so completely absurd, but it makes perfect sense in your dreams.
24: Swim with the fishes without scuba gear.
25: Fly in space.
26: Go to another planet.
27: Meet another intelligent lifeform.
28: Live a lifetime.
29: Have a dream inside a dream and become lucid in it.
30: Conduct the 1812 Overture 
31. Get revenge on everyone who made fun of me
32. Teleport to Japan
33. Go to Zelda Ocarina of Time and kick some monster butt for payback
34. Become a Super Saiyan lmao
35. Go insane
36. Become the President
37. Find out about Area 51 lol
38. Drive a Alien Spaceship rofl
39. Be stupid all you want so no one wont think your crazy
40. Become a Giant
41. Make it snow 
42. Become a Halo 3 Character.
43. Become a Anime Character.
44. Do stuff in High School you always wanted to do and don't never get in trouble.
45. Be with your dream girl or guy
45.) Visit a Roman Bathhouse.
46.) Get animated. (like literaly enter an animated world)
47.) Battle Pokemon!!!
47.) Die.
48.) Have a music video moment where the music starts and everyone dances with you. xD
49.) Become an animal.
50.) Be everywhere and nowhere at the same time.
46. Learn a superpower.
47. Ask someone the meaning of life
51 - Conjure magic
52 - Meditate
53 - Go beyond the event horizon of a black hole
54 - Shrink down and go swimming in a lava lamp
55 - Meet yourself from 20 years in the future
56 - Turn into smoke
57 - Ponder questions you find important in your life
58 - Hijack Santa Claus' sleigh and do what you will with Christmas
59 - Dream in 2D
60 - Sit on the beach and watch a sunset over the ocean
61 - "See" what it's like to only have the sense of touch
62 - Have a paintball fight matrix style
63 - Fight your nemesis
64 - Make things easier by pressing the 'Easy' button
67. get married 
68. create an island
69. create a planet
70. blow up 
71. blow up the earth
72. go as far underwater as possible
73. go back in time and ride a T-rex
74. Become an invisible ghost and walk through people
83) Do things you've always wanted to do in school, like throwing your teachers through the wall.

85. Do a B&E Dane Cook style. 
86. Be an insurgent in Iraq
87. Bake a cookie so delicious, you poop yourself the second it touches your lips. 
88. Shred with SRV
89. Have a bad-*** duel with El Chupacabra in the Mexican desert
(90) Morph into a spider, build a web, catch a fly and then eat it.

Okay this is all of them I picked. That were all right(not saying yours was bad but i have a life not to just sit here recording everything! I might have missed numbered a few

Also there was sort of a "heated debate" over what freeman posted  and repeating things. . . this is just for fun! Why pick at every little mistake who cares if someone else posted it. You may but I don't I just wanted a list inwhich people could get some ideas!

By the way you guys are very creative!

----------


## cygnus

i want to travel to a pudding emporium and become a pudding connoisseur under the tutelage of the great bill cosby. that would be the optimal pudding experience.

----------


## Abra

Explore! I must find the Village of Forest Sprites! 

I figure if I continue with my dream-plotline, more interesting situations will present themselves.

----------


## SamJoe

Witness something majestic. (stolen from the Bucket List lol)
Float around in zero gravity. (has always been a childhood dream)
Fight in an epic battle.
Fly on the back of a dragon.
Play the most amazing guitar piece ever.
Talk with someone incredibly wise.
Break into the house of someone you don't know - Ninja style!
Do something you've never dared to in real life.
Become an animal and get friends with a fellow animal, roaming/hunting in the forest together.

Do something that stretches my imagination.

----------


## detroitLions1970

Once I actually manage to attain lucidity, I want to:

1. Visit Chernobyl NPP and Prypiat.
2. Check out a post-war wasteland.
3. Try to use lucidity to remember what I've forgotten.
4. Kick back in the Hawaiian islands.
5. Explore deep tropical oceans.
6. Conquer my fear of heights.

Of course, there is much, much more.

----------


## PSPSoldier534

1. Put 12 state schools out of funding (lol?), got that idea from Zero Punctuation on the escapist magazine. It's halarious. Search it on escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation
2. Enter dog-fights on an F-16 over the Sahara desert
3. Playing F.E.A.R. in dream mode  ::D: .
4. Thinking of jokes for waking life.
5. Planning ahead.
6. Sky-diving onto old ladies (thanks Zero Punctuation)
7. Have an OOBE
8. Re-living old dreams, but this time taking things my way
9. Playing or working with what I don't have to see if it's worth it
10. Airsoft and Paintball simulations.

----------


## John11

After reading through these two LD idea threads, I now have a list of 97 things I want to do.  I'll post the ones I've listed that I don't think I saw in either thread.

super speed swimming
sing above and below my vocal range (see how low and high I can go)
whistle
turn off gravity
try to save state and load state like on video game emulators (If I can convince my mind to accept this, it will be very handy for re-visiting locations or situations)
try to turn off different sound channels (frequencies in this case?) like on video game emulators
try to turn off different graphics layers (make certain colors/materials invisible?) like on video game emulators
make myself older and look in the mirror
Have a DC tell me the funniest joke he/she can think of
See the earth get hit by a giant asteroid
make everything I touch produce a musical sound
turn my dream into a musical
place myself in a city made completely of glass and start breaking stuff
jump on an asteroid such that it's gravity makes me orbit it or get pulled over onto another asteroid (sorta like Mario Galaxy physics)
fall into the sun
explore an ice cave with some awesome slides made of ice
cook some random objects and eat them, or blend them in a blender and drink them
follow a treasure map

----------


## GodSpeedDreamer

1. go into space - done several times
2. travel back in time - done a few
3. emplode {exploding from the inside out}  things chasing me -  lots of fun
4. flying. here is a few ways
      A. leaping from ground
      B. holding arms out to levitate
      C. staring at an object to approach it rapidly {zooming , light speed?} my fav. works to entering small areas as welll.
      D. Grab launch.
      E. Jump up. sometimes its hard to be stable.
      F. growing wings.
      G. Morphing into a dragon.
5. Wallking through walls.- done
6. Going to other planets. - only done this once. arrived at Titan, Saturns moon.
7. Adult things  :tonguewiggle: 
8. Being a wizard, warlock, mage, archmage, ect.
9. I've incountered the Devil before. I was as big as his toe.
10. Drowning to relize i can breath in water.
11. dreamt of freddy krueger once.
12. outer edges of the universe.
13. concerts
14. turning zombies into zombie mode instead.
15. asking gaints why they r chasing me . then  ask how they r so big. they take out pills. i take end up even bigger.

----------


## [Insert username here]

I got another one, i don't know if it'd be hard to do but,
  1.Activate an atomic bomb and stand in the middle of it.
  2.Or melt the north pole with your breath (super breath!)

----------


## PSPSoldier534

1. Combat in "The Cold War Gone Hot"
2. Watching in-dream TV (I can remember complete episodes of shows, and [want] to play them back in some LDs).
3. Lucid Sex (this is almost a requirement nowadays).
4. Make an in-dream movie and play it on an in-dream TV.

----------


## 12g951ad

> Well, I sort of want to try and dream share, but that's just me because I belive in shared dreams. But I also want to try and find my dream guide, ask my DCs about what they do when I'm not dreaming, shapeshift, jump into my ipod and meet all my faviroute bands, appear on an episode of Diggnation and Ask a Ninja and poke Jesus



id want to poke jesus

but i dont know who to poke I Still Haven't met him

----------


## Garjzla

i have lots of things...but my biggest one is morphing into an animal/going to space

----------


## oniman7

> well i think the best way to start is for us to start naming some stuff:
> 
> walking through a mirror to the other side



Reminds me of a mudvayne song, shadow of a man
Mirror mirror... Upon the wall I'm asking you
"Who is the most confused of them all?"
Mirror mirror... Subservient twin screams back at me "You!"
You sick flawless mime, 
I want to break you
Yeah, you're a clever one...

Do you reflect me?
Or do I reflect you?
Are you inside of another world?
I wanna break through!
Yeah, you're a clever one...

Is this a tool, can I step through, to find another plane,
Or just a shadow of a man
A superficial tool, to support the vanity of weak, 
When you don't love yourself

If life's as painful on your side, I'll break your
Existence and cut through mine
You're a clever one

Are you a tool, can I step through, to find another plane,
Or just a shadow of a man
Are you my brother, you look like me,
Trapped inside another world my lost twin
Just a superficial tool, to support the vanity of weak, 
When you don't love yourself

Mirror mirror upon the wall, am I the reflection
Of you, 
Mirror mirror upon the wall, are you staring back through
Understanding has no place within my world
On your side

Are you a tool, can I step through, to find another plane,
Or just a shadow of a man
Are you my brother, you look like me,
Trapped inside another world my lost twin

Are you a tool, can I step through, to find another plane, 
I'm just a shadow of a man
Just a superficial tool, to support the vanity of weak, 
When you don't love yourself


EDIT: I just realized that this is a really old thread, sorry for the huge bump.

----------


## Zeno

i havnt had a lucid dream yet (saddly) BUT when i do my goals are to fly, creat a meteor shower, go KUNGFU NINJA on a annoying DC

----------


## CherryKiss

I haven't yet had a lucid dream, but here is what I want to do:
Turn into Bella so I can be with Edward Cullen (Can't wait until this one  ::hump:: )FlySex fanatasies (Included with number 1 xD)Become a Goddess and have people woship meEat a lot and not get fatWalk on the ceilingBuy everything in the mallGo to the moon

----------


## Kael Seoras

1. Have hot sex with my bf  :Oops:   ::lol::  but work up to it slowly...drive him crazy...get so that he finally can't resist and does whatever he wants with me  ::lol::  (I'm a virgin)
2. Fight crime
3. Go into outer space and travel until I find a blue supergiant star, then go back to earth
4. Deliver some awesome stand-up comedy
5. Just chill out in my happy place
6. Just chill out in my happy place with my bf  ::lol:: 
7. Compose music with my best friend
8. Play music with my best friend
9. Compose an orchestral masterpiece by myself
10. Conduct an orchestra
11. Play the trumpet so beautifully that it makes everyone want to cry, it's so beautiful
12. Just explore, see what happens.

----------


## Brakesela

1. Dragonball Z it up: turn Super Saiyan, do the Kamehameha, Spirit Bomb, etc.
2. Beat up the douche bags from my school
3. Use a whole lot of super powers (Super strength, flight, telekinesis...)
4. Transform one thing into another (ex. Computer ---> Catfish)
5. Level a city
6. Epic battle someone, really anyone, super powered hobo maybe?
7. Sex
8. Fuse with something
9. Have a conversation with a DC
10. Stop time

----------


## Fluffysilver

1. Join the crew on Star Trek Voyager!  ::D: 
2. Create a world and my identity on that world.
3. Develop my lucidity to the point where it feels as vivid and real as real life.
4. Become the goddamn Batman.
5. Become Harley Quinn. Shoot the Joker.
6. Be a famous author.
7. Fly into space.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> 5.) Lastly, I want to be able to turn my LDs on and off at will. This will definitely require alot more discipline, but its possible.



You want the ability to instantly lose touch with the knowledge that you're just dreaming?

----------


## bennerman

1. Shoot my first gun.
2. Have sex.
3. Scuba dive.
4. Manipulate the weather.
5. Spy on real life people (I will find a way damnit!)
6. Find a way to get an LD to "Feel" longer than the actual time passed in the real world.

----------


## slayer

-Spawn thousands of cat girls
-Meet a certain cat girl
-Meet my dream guide
-Try to make my dream guide into the cat girl I want to meet
-Create my dream island
-Sex
-???
-PROFIT!

----------


## Eagle

1. Transform
2. Fly
3. Experience death
4. Teleport
5. Experience a zombie apocalypse. :0
6. Become a superhero, not like the corny comic books, but a more modern kind, sorta like Hancock
8. Talk to my subconscious through a DC
9. Experience an epic adventure with a few friends, Final Fantasyish, but not in a fantasy setting
10. Melt (Just to see what it feels like...)

----------


## Parakonstantius

> 6.  git'r'done with the 3 hottest girls in my school



Excellent choice!

----------


## User

1.Fly in space.
2.Have sex.
3.Become a superhero.
4.Run across the Atlantic Ocean.
5.Visit another planet
6.Explore the depths of the ocean
...

----------


## hypnotoad1579

Make all my dreams be one big continued dream and live a second life.

----------


## Mortalis

My goals kind of evolve over time, and I move on from one to the next frequently, depending on which I'm able to do and which not.

At the time, my two major goals are:

1. See objects in numbers
2.  Fall for an extended period of time in a dream.

----------


## PNG_pyro

Something I have wanted to do for the longest time is shrink myself down and explore my house on a micro level. Also, besides what all fo these fine fellows have said, I would like to visit the Discworld.

----------


## lovelyrita

Some of these have probably been said before, but here's my list of goals:

1. Find a dream guide. 
2. Ask him, "Who am I?"
3. Ask him, "What should I do to change the world?"
4. Dance beautifully.
5. Paint a mural.
6. Pop bubble wrap.
7. Become a folk singer.
8. Bathe in the ocean.
9. Drive.
10. Move the sun.
11. Make people appear.
12. Summon my ex and ask him, "How do I feel about you?"
13. Walk through walls.
14. Walk on clouds.
15. Direct a river.
16. Create a thunderstorm.
17. Be struck by lightning.
18. Fly to the moon.
19. Touch something in the sky while standing on the ground.
20. Mess with gravity. Turn it up and down.
21. Have 360 degree vision.
22. Envision the end of the world.
23. Dream sharing.

----------


## Elkfazer

1.) I really want X-Ray vision or X-Ray specs in a controllable way ie: Be able to control the various levels of X-ray through the clothes to the underwear, then to skin, then to bone.
And let people realise at various points that I am actually doing that just to see their reaction.

2.) Change my gender or to jump into a dream character's body and see where they go and what they do.

3.) Be able to enter a DC's dream and convince them they are Lucid too.

4.) Jump off a 1000ft skyscraper in free fall mode and have an airbag or trampoline directly beneath me on the ground.

5.) Click/snap my fingers to materialise anything I wish in front of me or to make DC's do weird stuff like bark as a dog, talk gibberish, or lose their balance as if in drunken state.

----------


## deepsleep

1. K.O. Mike Tyson ((famous boxer))
2. Sky Dive
3. Fly
4. Control wind water fire and lightning :]
5. Skate board 
6. do a back flip xD
7. Wake myself up
8. Summon a gun
9. shape shift into a Tiger
10. meet Tupac Shakur :]]]]
hehe these are all my goals
 ::lol::  ::banana::  ::lol::  ::banana::

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

360 degree vision.

 ::D:

----------


## Corpse

Me personally I would like to go on an adventure. I would ask my subconscious to create a dream scape for me exactly like a story, with a plot, setting, main characters (me being the most main character) and me solving the problem in the end. I think it would be SO much fun!

----------


## Dash

Run through a valley of flowers!  ::sunflower:: 

Kiss somebody you like.

Blow stuff up.  :tongue2: 

Climb the highest, most dangerous mountain ever, and at the top are a bunch of chocolate candies.  :tongue2:

----------


## kichu

> 4. Dance beautifully.



That gave me an idea for a cool goal for a lucid - to dance like the oracle from 300.  I like it.  Thanks.   :smiley:

----------


## FlyAway

Mine are...

1. Go to The Krusty Krab And Eat A KRABBY PATTY  :wink2: 
2. Go to the diner and order some thing really big and see if i can eat it ALL!
3. Lock all my family in a cupboard and wreck the house.
4. Flyy to neverland and fight off captain hook.
5. Sit on Saturns rings and blow bubbles  ::D: 
6. Breathe underwater and become a mermaid.
7. Stretch myself.
8.Transport.
9. Become the King of A Massive Roman Empire.
10, The best one yet!:   Be at a rock concert go crowd surfing and shoot people with my hands at the same time, oooo double wammy.

----------


## Elwood

Punch a baby and see what happens
Watch a battle between Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee (till death)
Fuck Eros in the ASS!! lol win (Eros=Greek god of love)
Visit a planet that supports a carbon based life. 
Ummm that will keep you busy for a while >_>

----------


## Wolfsbane

*FlyAway:* The restaurant thing sounds like fun.  ::D: 
I wonder what sort of weird stuff they'll serve you...

Mine are...

1) Splice different animals together (like a griffin)
2) Find dream name
3) Ask questions
4) Shapeshift
5) Travel to an alternate universe
6) Go to the moon
7) Go to another part of the world
8) Fly up to the clouds
9) Dance in mid-air
10) Meet Frank Sinatra
11) Go on a date with Marilyn Monroe
12) Do freerunning
13) Visit a friend
14) Control light levels
15) Draw in the air with light
16) Paint pictures using only my mind/hands
17) Cast magic spells

The public transit task for December was really fun too. Best lucid I've had in a long time.  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

who is Frank Sinatra ?

----------


## Arutad

I don't understand how you can enjoy doing such things in dreams, somebody explain!

Many things in posts above sound great, but still how can you enjoy them?! Dreams aren't real, you remember that, and so it kind of kills the pleasure of doing this stuff. You blow up a house, and you know it's just an unreal house that you pretended to blow up and pretended to see the ruins... not funny in my book  :wink2:

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

You laugh about a funny joke, don't you, even though it's not real.

Also, dreams are extremely vivid in case you haven't noticed yet  :wink2:

----------


## Arutad

Vivid or not, it's still not fun! I don't say I can find nothing interesting to do, but not the kind of stuff that people suggest here. Not sure why, but I always found "fun" in doing things like reading dream-books to see if the words change, etc. Kind of experimenting.

For some reason ruling the dreamworld is not fun.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Yeah. You're right in that sense, even though flying is fun  :tongue2: 
I wouldn't go around killing DCs. After all, it's all _me_ that walks around  :tongue2: 

My goal is to enter a door into my subconscious and see what's there  :wink2:

----------


## Wolfsbane

> who is Frank Sinatra ?



*What.*  ::shock:: 

He was a singer and actor whose popularity began in the 1940s. He died 1998, but people are still talking abut him today.

He had a golden voice that made all of the girls swoon, including me.  ::D: 





*Arutad:* Reading in dreams doesn't sound very fun to me. Maybe once, but I already know what's going to happen. It's fun because you can do things that are impossible in real life. It's like playing a video game, only it's infinitely better. Wouldn't you like to see what it's like to fly?

Really, it's all a matter of preference.

----------


## -Blakren-

-Run really fast
-kill a certain girl in my class
-morph into something
-walk thru walls
-play guitar really well
-breathe under water

----------


## Arutad

> *Arutad:* Reading in dreams doesn't sound very fun to me. Maybe once, but I already know what's going to happen. It's fun because you can do things that are impossible in real life. It's like playing a video game, only it's infinitely better. Wouldn't you like to see what it's like to fly?



Well, I wouldn't say that reading is "fun", at least not that kind of fun that you get all excited and happy about.  :smiley:  It's just something that you feel an urge to do. In the same way as you'd poke your head out of the dream-window to check whether there's some wind outside in your dream.

And yes, I fly in LDs when it's difficult to reach a destination. It's no "fun" to me, though, only a kind of comfy transport.

As for doing the impossible, why? Well, maybe you want to be a god, but why imagining it while awake isn't enough. Why the hell you'd want to ACT IT OUT in a lucid dream is beyond me.  :Sad: 





> Really, it's all a matter of preference.



True. I'm just trying to understand how different people think and feel. Maybe I'll manage to apply it and have more fun. Right now I can't understand.

----------


## Spiderman_859

1. Make myself huge, like planet sized and roam the galaxy. 
2. Make out with my girlfriend, take things further if I'm feeling lucky.
3. Electrocute myself
4. Make myself very tiny.
5. Enter the construct program from the matrix with all the guns. 
6. Snipe someone.

----------


## Edo

Do the Task of the Month. If you want, the task of the year!

----------


## Wolfsbane

> As for doing the impossible, why? Well, maybe you want to be a god, but why imagining it while awake isn't enough. Why the hell you'd want to ACT IT OUT in a lucid dream is beyond me.



Imagining while awake isn't "real." Your body isn't actually doing anything. In a dream, you can actually feel your "body" moving. You can let your imagination run wild and go on adventures that will never happen in real life. It's like... Would you rather (as a child) pretend to be a princess and wear an old bed sheet for a gown, or would you rather wear an actual princess gown? The bed sheet is a poor substitute.

I don't mean this in an offensive way, but I'm not sure if we'll ever be able to understand one another's views. It'd be like asking someone who has lived in Mexico their whole life to describe what it's like to live in a subzero climate.

----------


## Elwood

*penis*

----------


## Arutad

> Would you rather (as a child) pretend to be a princess and wear an old bed sheet for a gown, or would you rather wear an actual princess gown? The bed sheet is a poor substitute.



Can't say anything about "as a child", but right now I'd certainly prefer a bed sheet. If you're wearing a princess gown, it reminds you too much that you're pretending and you can't suspend belief... I feel stupid when I pretend so obviously.

So I guess it's something about it, how people prefer to pretend. Acting out feels okay for you, but too obvious for me.





> I don't mean this in an offensive way, but I'm not sure if we'll ever be able to understand one another's views.climate.



Why, I think we just did! At least it's more clear now about the psychological differences that might be the reason of this difference.

 :smiley:

----------


## venusflesh

My current goal is to place myself in The Labyrinth movie and dance with David Bowie as Jareth, and then kiss him. I got close a few weeks ago-- I put myself in the dress, and David Bowie was there, but he wasn't Jareth, and there was no ballroom scene. 

I'm such a dork.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfsbane

> So I guess it's something about it, how people prefer to pretend. Acting out feels okay for you, but too obvious for me.



Haha, wow. I stand corrected. I understand now.  :smiley:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Read my signature.  ::D:

----------


## fuzzion

I would really like to try being evil like being very powerfull and there is heros who gonna deafeat me. Like maybe some people from naruto if you seen that. Gonna define it better.
But I gonna know every element and be able to do firebolts and such and be fast and can fly.
I will be a member of an evil organisation and it would be neat if I had an partner (akatsuki *caught*)
Then the heroes that trying to defeat me can be from different games/series and such that would be awesome and I will be so strong that it needs many to beat me.
I dunno if I want them to beat me in the end  :tongue2:  But I would have a calm attitude.
There will be an epic battle and such.
But first I need to get experiense with lucid dreams to be able to do all that  :tongue2: 

Maybe try sex  ::o:  (Im virgin)

play gitarr or drums for loads of people and be famous

Fly ofc

Maybee shapeshift

eat loads of good food!

Try invisibility

Explore planets

I am a game developer for blizzard and we just announce warcraft 4/wow 2  and every1 is like WOOOOOOOOOOo

Driving a really fast car.

Try to get to know some people that I haven't met.

Get revenge on stupid people

----------


## 12g951ad

> Read my signature.



dude i fell a sleep while reading your signature

----------


## SoftOath

1.  :tongue2: 
2. Fly
3. Find DG
4. Create my ideal setting
5. Freefall (Done)
6. Crush people in my hands
7. Dive to the bottom of an ocean
8. Find God (if he exists)
9. Clone myself
10. Defy gravity and become weightless

----------


## shotbirds

-Play with the Portal gun
-Explore the galaxy
-Skate  :tongue2: 

Being lucid in a dream is basically playing God, except for the fact that you're not all knowing and aren't everywhere at once

----------


## fuzzion

what is that dream guide or dream character people are talking about? :O

----------


## RockNRoller123

Here's my list:

[ ] Do a B&E Dane Cook Style.
[ ] Make Guns & Ammo appear.
[ ] Blow Shit Up. (With Explosives or My Mind)
[ ] Meet SRV and discuss The Secret of Guitar Godliness.
[ ] Start a revolution and lead a militia through the streets torching all the McDonalds.

----------


## 12g951ad

Create your own island

----------


## pheenix345

Meet an anime girl(3Dish)/Dream Guide *Done*
Go to the Moon
Be a ninja
Bend elements(Avatar) *Done*  (And dun make fun of me) :C


Really awesome when you bend elements(Had enemies)
Water-Rescued my family from a tidal wave
Earth-Faceplanted someone while they were running
Fire*BEST*-In front of me was all orange and red
Wind-Was very weak against my oppenents

----------


## Eyeofnight

I have a rather long list of things I'd like to do in a lucid, I'll just post a few here.

1. Wander the the lands of the book I am writing and participate in the story a bit.
2. Defy the laws of physics then laugh at the confusion of a DC version of my Physics teacher.
3. Build a building with my mind.
4. Try to read a short book.
5. Talk to DC versions of all of my friends to see how different they are.
6. Figure out some of the riddles I keep hearing in my dreams.

----------


## topten35

If this hasn't been brought up then, try talking under water maybe like in a lake or an ocean.

----------


## Paradox-db3

I have a few tasks I'd like to accomplish.  I'm sure these are common as well:

1. Fly, and fly well.  Smoothly with great control.
2. Travel back in time.  Visit my school or house back in the day.
3. (I'm not sure this is a LD dream task as much as it is on OBE task) Become a Dream Walker.  Visit other people's dreams and dream spaces.

----------


## Sabre2552

Hmm...

If extending dream time is possible, I'd like to do this. It'd be incredible to be able to have a lucid dream last indefinitely; I'd want to return to the real world after a while, but I'd love the experience.
-I'm vastly inferior at piano (due to playing for less than a year and not wanting to give my whole life to the instrument), so I'd like to practice in the dream, and get help from dream characters on improving my playing. I'd also make the experience much more entertaining by stretching the limits of my imagination while practicing.
-I really want to try composing music while in a dream, and bring it into reality.
-I'd like to try learning violin and guitar, again making the experience as entertaining as possible, even if the skills do not directly transition to real life. I'm sure it would give me a leg up on when I would actually try to learn violin, and guitar I am already moderately familiar with, but I would like to improve drastically.
-Learning to fight would be really fun; not the violent type, just fighting as an art and for defense. I'd also like to play around with super-human fighting, something like in Final Fantasy.
-I would love to just explore my endless imagination. Countless beautiful sights would be readily available for my entertainment; lush forests with forgotten ruins, secret passages within a volcano, underwater cities, snowy mountaintops, endless plains and hills, tropical paradise... It's all easily experienced. Then, there's fictional places from video games that I could see  firsthand; the universe is mine to unlock.
-I always have wanted to go on a great adventure like the ones in anime and video games. I could act the hero and go on an epic adventure with a party of reliable dream characters that would interact with me to accomplish whatever the end goal may be.
-I'd like to experience a deep relationship with a character in my dreams. I don't necessarily mean female or even human; whatever the character may be, I'd like to have a deep relationship that I can put full trust in.
-Being a teenager, I have all these hormones affecting me, and my sexual drive is at its highest. As such, I'd like to interact sexually in some my dreams, and see what interesting and amazing situations I could create out of these feelings.
-I have multiple character flaws, and would like to control these through training in a lucid dream. This also includes unlocking the barrier surrounding my emotions and my perception of reality. It'd be great to be able to come out of a dream having a more open mind and a clearer consciousness.

Many of these could easily overlap to form a beautiful creation, which is what I'm striving towards for my dreamland. I just want to make the best of my life on Earth and unlock all the potential I'm capable of. I'd also like to have fun, mostly... Though everything I would do in a dream would be fun; I'd be such a waste to not enjoy myself. No matter what the goal or task, I would find the most amazing way to perform it, as that, I believe, is the true meaning of life. Unlocking happiness. And I believe that this can be found in every single activity imaginable, be it considered monotonous by some. I love life, and would like to experience it to its fullest.

----------


## 12g951ad

> Hmm...
> 
> [LIST][*]If extending dream time is possible, I'd like to do this. It'd be incredible to be able to have a lucid dream last indefinitely; I'd want to return to the real world after a while, but I'd love the experience.
> -



Get your self into coma might work

----------


## dk2852

My main one is travel through time, in a De Lorean like in Back to the Future. Also, complete all the dream tasks for this month and year.

----------


## Illousion

Kill my klassmates.

----------


## 12g951ad

look into a mirror and illusion was prolly bullyed so kill his classmates

----------


## Dash

Eat a gigantic piece of apple pie.  :tongue2: 

Look in a mirror to see what your hair / face looks like, and keep turning away and then looking back to see how your face changes.

Change the sky into weird colors, along with the ground.

----------


## deepsleep

Spawn God and the Devil ==> watch them fight

----------


## 12g951ad

Are you religious

----------


## Mertruve

Divide by zero.





> Are you religious



Tool.

----------


## 12g951ad

> Divide by zero.
> 
> Tool.



Wut?

----------


## Jane-is_the-Name

Mahaha

1) Bowl with the Gods
2) Walk through the sea 
3) Run up the side of a skyscraper
4) Become miniature and terrorize my dog in a toy car
5) Visit the stars
6) Again, become miniature, and fly on the back of an eagle

----------


## 12g951ad

> 4) Become miniature and terrorize my dog in a toy car



should i call animal protection 

hm so where do you live ? ::D: 

besides gods cheat at bowling

----------


## Skydreamer707

1.Fly!!!/grow angel wings
2.breathe underwater/go to bottom of ocean
3.Go back/forward in time
4. Explore outerspace
5.become tiny
6.become huge
7.go to paris
8.skateboard down egytian pyramids
9.ride dragons
10.play with faeries
11.go invisible and play pranks
12.turn into an animal
13.venture inside the earth
14.talk to god
15. see bf in dream
16.eat everything i can think of (piles of cake, or crepes!)
17.have everything bubblewrapped *like in that one comercial* commence goofing off ;D
18.have a city complete with buildings made of jelly,fruit punch,popsicle land even
19.travel past our galaxy
20.live a century in a lucid dream
21.cast spells like f'n harry potter
22. make a sprout grow into a tree in 5 sec flat
23.rescue a prince XD
24.meet a gnome,browine,magical fairytale creature
25.pet a liger
26.walk on water
27.turn into a tree
28.freeze rain
29.freeze ppl then draw on their faces with sharpie
30.play tag with a walking tree
31. pretend ur flyin on a broom
32.read other ppls minds
33. vandalize ur school with buddys
34.turn ocean into giant waterbed
35.explore random caves
36.make up a story as ya go
37.bend sh*t
38.bounce on clouds
39.talk to a dreamguide 
40.have it rain chocolate,gumballs,etc.
41.walk through walls
42.skate on saturns rins in zero-G (would tht even work?! XD)
43.get sucked inside ur fav. book!
44.sky dive from OUTER SPACE to the ground
45.crowdsurf
46.learn karate, ball lie
47.turn into a mermaid/merman and discover their underwater world
48.meet alex evans (or other famous person)
49.turn the world upside down and walk around on the floor which is now the ceiling
50.study particles/search for aliens on moon/mars


i can think of more...maybe  :tongue2:

----------


## KingOfTwilight

> Fight the living dead in a post-apocalyptic zombie wasteland. Bonus points if you have all the survivors randomly break into song and make the entire dream a musical.



You sir, have given me a goal.
 ::D:

----------


## The Rhino

1. Get sucked into a black hole and write down what happens, or what is on the other side.
2. Make everything be made out of simple shapes. (Triangles, circles, squares.)
3. By will make the sun explode and end the world.
4. Entrap yourself in a bubble and float on forever.
5. Ride sound waves with a surfboard.
6. Create your vision of the perfect world and live in it. Just live in it.
7. Make a DC be made out of entirely candy and slowly eat them while they scream in pain or carry on normal conversation while being eaten.
8. Look at the world as if it were an atom of part of a much larger person, and also as every atom in you being another world holding people.

Perhaps the only way I can even begin to think that the theory of God exists.  You are a god yourself, and you are in a god.  Everyone is equal no matter how big or how small.

9. Picture the world as if everyone's life was exactly the same.  Boring, eh?
10. Sit down and draw a picture in your dream, when you wake up try and draw that same picture.
11. Have sex with yourself, as it is the only person you cannot truly feel bad about having sex with in a dream as it is your own personal choice whether or not you want to have sex with yourself.
12. Swim to the bottom of the ocean and identify a fish that has never been seen before.
13. Find a DC and read their memories.
14. Make someone else the main character of your dream.
15. Dive into a painting and relive the moment it was finished with the creator.
16. Become a nomad on a continent that wasn't named yet.
One group, a family.  Only you, your family, and the elements.
17. Visit Purgatory
18. Ask a DC their phone number and name and call them when you awake.
19. Put yourself in the place of someone you know and feel how you feel they would feel.
20. Make your consciousness fall faster than your body.

----------


## Rai Saix

Like Bill Cosbey said: Take your bottom lip, and pull it over your head.

----------


## Apopholis

How about we collect the 500-odd things on this thread and vote on the best 101?

----------


## seeker28

If no one has suggested it yet, the Task of the Month section has tons of great ideas of fun stuff to do in a LD.  Plus you can easily combine some of them for harder (and more hillarious) tasks.  Just of the top of my mind....levitate a ground hog?

----------


## Apopholis

> levitate a ground hog?



??????????????????

 ::laughhard::   ::laughhard::   ::laughhard::   ::laughhard:: 

I mean where the hell does that come from?

Nice idea though.

----------


## sugafoot420

haahahahaha at 122 ~ turn into the opposite sex and 159 - run in slow motion, 89 ~ run with a pack of wolves (in wolf form), best ones i ever heard going to try them all!

----------


## sugafoot420

1.  turn into a aardvark (eat ants)
2.  become raiden and fight scorpian for the final battle
3.  shoot fireballs out your hands at dc`s
4.  play in the nba
5.  matrix shootout in slow motion
6.  run around the world as fast as you can
7.  interview a dc ask them what its like to be a imagination
8.  become a character in south park
9.  mess with your boss and slap him around
10. fight 500 people

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I read this entire thread and cant believe that no one mentioned this:

(#?). Absorb the Sun and then harness your newly acquired solar-kinetic powers (i.e create/manipulate mini-stars like from Spiderman 2, cause massive nuclear bombs at your will, or on a more peaceful note, grow plants ::D: ). 

If anyone chooses to do this one, by all means go ahead, but just dont forget who you got the idea from. :wink2:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I'd hate to double post, but I have to put something on the list that I just did this morning in one of my WILDs. 

#?: Do something incredibly epic and amazing and then watch a replay of what you just did from where you're at, in third person.

----------


## Grod

> 18: See a new colour



Impossible.

----------


## Mertruve

Divide by zero.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Eat your wings as your use them to fly.

----------


## MrFantasy

This may sound strange but floating around the dreamscape on top of a giant yellow ball is one of the most fun things you can possibly do in a lucid dream.

----------


## blazekien11

1. be spiderman
2.be  iceman
3 have a girlfriend
4.Fight darth vader 
5. talk to my DG

----------


## Snowhite

-Let yourself be carried by Optimus Prime
-Summon a griffin and ride it
-Go to the zoo/a place full of people, turn into a werewolf and scare people
-turn into an angel and show yourself to people who will stare in awe
-let a crazy scientist experiment on you

----------


## WhiteFlame

Duke it out with your dream guide in a epic super powered battle

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

Hmm it would be turn into a wolf a kick the shis outa a kid you hate.   Edit: clone yourself and  ::hump::  for an hour

----------


## seeker28

> ??????????????????
> 
>    
> 
> I mean where the hell does that come from?
> 
> Nice idea though.



A year ago the two tasks were to levitate a DC and to talk to a ground hot or something.  So I just combined the two.  Hilarious though, especially remembering all the wild things I tried to find a groundhog!  ::lol::

----------


## seeker28

> Eat your wings as your use them to fly.



I like the way you think!   ::laughhard::

----------


## mysterious dreamer

Meet this guy  ::banana::

----------


## Lëzen

I'd pretty much go with the "summon your fav. video game characters and join them in ass-kicking adventures" one. That would be the very essence of epic.




> Edit: clone yourself and  for an hour



Yeah...maybe if I could make a _female_ clone of myself...or make _myself_ into a woman, THEN clone myself, and do lesbian..._things_... But wouldn't that be something. I wonder if you could have a split awareness between you and the clone, so that you experience the whole thing as two people simultaneously...or something...





> 18: See a new colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Grod
> ...



Okay. What about it is impossible? In a world where people can learn how to control their own dreams, is the existence of the word "impossible" even possible?

----------


## mysterious dreamer

> Meet this guy



Dance with  ::banana::

----------


## Apopholis

*Just dance!
 :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana:: 
 ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie: 

 *Fight an entire army single handedly,
 *organize a guerilla warfare operation against the government of your choice.
 *become a sorceror or something, and fight a coalition of the world's governments, once again, single handedly.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Visit the inside of a human OR animal body.

----------


## Mariano

-Change your voice!
-Feel the Rain!!!
-Create a Black Bole!
-Try DOUBLE JUMP!

----------


## Mini Man56

Morph into a hedgehog and walk into a crowd of people.

----------


## TheMind

look at a tesseract (4 dimensional cube)

----------


## Wide Awake

break all the world records in the world  ::D:

----------


## Mini Man56

1. Skydive from Mars down to Earth (w/o a parachute).
2. Attempt to skydive from Mars to Earth and miss. o.O

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

I still say  ::hump::  ya self you wouldent feel ashamed

----------


## patrick45

_





 Originally Posted by prometheuspan


gee, howzabout climbing back up the tree, crossing the labyrinth, and chatting with god?

i don't mean to rain on your party or anything- but- WTF?



Psychonautics of any real sort has goals. Goofing off like this only demonstrates
that you haven't got any real level of attainment, that you are missing the real fun, and that you are throwing it all away by being a goof off.

"Super powers"?
In tiferet you build reality from scratch. Anything you can imagine can become
real. What is more important is that you really can fly from dream bubble to dream bubble, and that when you become fully lucid, you can change any dream
you enter (somewhat.)

Masturbatory Lucid Dreaming is all fun and games and all, but the point of it
all isn't to use the facility as if its a hybrid play station/internet/TV.

The point is to gain access to transhuman perspectives, and to evolve
into a transcendent being.



Dude, that's like telling god that he can only do one thing for the rest of eternity._

----------


## The Rhino

Sit with the girl I love in the perfect setting and see the perfect sunrise and sunset.

This is probably attainable in life, but hey. ^^  To each their own.

Oh, and to give control of my dream to a DC and let them do with it as they wish.

----------


## inyourdreams

prometheuspan  is the reason we all have to wait 45 minutes for the internet to load.
Jeez!

----------


## patrick45

_





 Originally Posted by inyourdreams


prometheuspan  is the reason we all have to wait 45 minutes for the internet to load.
Jeez!



LOL, so true, IT'S OUR MIND, PROMETHEUSPAN, YOU DONT KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT LDING. SAYING YOU DO SHOWS YOUR IGNORANCE. KTHXBAI._

----------


## Tarsier

i want to find prometheuspan and dismantle him.

----------


## ChrisRey3156

> gee, howzabout climbing back up the tree, crossing the labyrinth, and chatting with god?
> 
> i don't mean to rain on your party or anything- but- WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonautics of any real sort has goals. Goofing off like this only demonstrates
> that you haven't got any real level of attainment, that you are missing the real fun, and that you are throwing it all away by being a goof off.
> 
> ...



If you are this serious about it, you should know that nothing one does is done in vain. Don't try to put sense into people man, everything is subjective. We are limited not by our mind, but by the physical reality around us. Our mind can imagine as much as it wants, but it cannot transcend the physical reality around us. How can you truly know if you have achieved "access to transhuman perspectives, and to evolve into a transcendent being." For all you know, it could all be in your mind, just as dreams and LD's come and go.

So really, if a person wants to have some fun in his or her LD, don't think any less of the action.

----------


## DreamMentor

*1.Talk to Jesus
2.Hear God's voice 
3.Fly to the moon. 
4.Fly ( I already have done this)
5.Have sex (I think I might have done this)
6.Fight Evil DC's
7.Make my own medievel stlye village.
8.Fight DC's (Star Wars style)
9.Fight DC's (Matrix style)
10.Kill hordes of enemeys
11.Fight the devil and win.
12.Teleport.
13.Jump into the T.V. and go to whichever I jump into
14.Find my Dream Guide
15.Have a conversation with a DC
16.Kill the people I dislike the most in my school
17.Blow up the Earth and watch explode from the moon
18.Make my own planet with human DC's on it. 
19.After I have done 18, become as big as Godzilla and kill the DC's
20.Have a Shared Lucid Dream 
21.Eat food and see if it taste as real as real food
22.Spin around and see what my evironment changes to. 
23.Burn a entire city (maybe New York) to the ground with the power of my hands.
24.Use telekienieses. 
25.Have fun!*

----------


## Funkyoshi

I think it would be fun to surf in the streets.  Just take off running and jump onto a street and let it carry you like water.   Tear up the streets and everything...it'd be cool...pretty cool... ::banana:: 

Ohh ooh, create some kind of giant monster and release it into your dream world.  Watch it wreak havoc on all the little DCs.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Be a character in your fave video game and (depending on the video game) ask a person who you play a lot in the video game about themselves (the last part mostly only works for simulation video games)

----------


## panta-rei

> Be a character in your fave video game and (depending on the video game) ask a person who you play a lot in the video game about themselves (the last part mostly only works for simulation video games)



Mark the calendar, boys. 

This is the first massive bump of yours that I agreed with.

----------


## inyourdreams

Dance with a barcode. (Random:yes  Fun:yes)
Exist in an anime/have cool anime hair
Become Ben (Who is Ben, you decide)
Inhabit two bodies at once
Create a large theatre just for yourself. (Conjure pj's, comfy bed, popcorn, sushi etc.)
Create ground under your feet while walking in the air
Surf down a mountain
Ask for the ultimate happiness
Make your hands into razors
Control matter
Warp objects (Not like teleport, more like bending and denting with the mind)
Project memories onto wall
Spray DC's with acid
Ask an object why it exists
Ask a DC why the dream is so damn awesome

----------


## inyourdreams

> This one's best... Have baby with someone...



*In case you can have a dream lasting 9 months, we can't. Just so you know.*

----------


## inyourdreams

> gee, howzabout climbing back up the tree, crossing the labyrinth, and chatting with god?
> 
> i don't mean to rain on your party or anything- but- WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonautics of any real sort has goals. Goofing off like this only demonstrates
> that you haven't got any real level of attainment, that you are missing the real fun, and that you are throwing it all away by being a goof off.
> 
> ...



......................WHAT?





> >_< ....... >_O



If anyone has ever watched Invader Zim, then that face kinda reminds me of Gaz.  ::?:

----------


## Funkyoshi

Lol I never noticed until now!  haha great!

----------


## inyourdreams

> Lol I never noticed until now!  haha great!



Sweet.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Implode something

Turn a room into a vacuum and watch people gasp lmao! ....cruel

----------


## no-Name

> *In case you can have a dream lasting 9 months, we can't. Just so you know.*



You can't fly, either. That goes against every rule of logic ever. Man does not fly without some sort of device to help him.


Play music in your dream.
Write a novel.
Meet a DV member.
Kill a celebrity of your choosing.
Roll a die, see what side it lands on.

----------


## Elwood

Rip an organ from a persons live body
Shoot someone with a death ray. 
Shoot boiling bacon grease out of your eyes onto someone.
Have an epic matrix battle.
Fist a chick with a kids "Hulk fist" toy.
Play with a real lightsaber.
Control the force.
Fly to another galaxy.
Storm Omaha Beach with Tom Hanks.
Shoot some krauts.
Make love to the most beautiful woman/man of all time.

Sex is always on the "to do" list

----------


## Ondskapelsen

prometheuspan,  Great post!!!  I have started learning those things myself over the past few years. I appreciate that post, that is a lot of great knowledge, and reassurance to what I have been implementing in my own life.

Thank you,

- Reliac

----------


## deepsleep

dude....



*Spoiler* for _LONG List_: 







> 1 ~ turn on lights
> 
> 2 ~ fly into outer space -- (Twoshadows)
> 
> 3 ~ fly through skyscrapers
> 
> 4 ~ fly alongside "balls of light"
> 
> 5 ~ climb mount Everest
> ...









*Credits to Billybob.(The reason I didn't post the link to the post is because I had this saved on my computer)*

----------


## no-Name

> dude....



Impressive.  :Clap: 
Good, this should filter out a lot of crap. Thanks for posting that.

----------


## P-K-V

How about walking upside down on the ceiling? I thought that might be fun. The gravity disparity between you and people on the "floor" should cause some interesting physical contradictions when you throw things at each other.  ::D:

----------


## Dash

1. Become the world's funniest stand up comedian in a club, but tell jokes that are insipid, ridiculous, or just plain unfunny.

2. Consume everything in sight, like the sun, the ground, a nearby tree, or pavement.

3. Become the world's most effective zombie, or ground zero for a spreading, incurable zombie virus that will wipe out humanity.

4. If you've ever tried beer or wine, put out a bunch of beers and wines in front of yourself and try them all. As a side note, has anybody here not tried beer or wine when awake and drank it in your dream? 

5. Jesus is your new best friend. Endless possibilities with this one.

----------


## deepsleep

> Impressive. 
> Good, this should filter out a lot of crap. Thanks for posting that.



No problem man,  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

> One has to reduce to a minimum all that is unnecessary in one's life.



The inherent irony in that statement is profound. It is also hilarious.

Anyways, since I always like to stay at least a little bit on topic:

Whenever I get lucid, and have no set tasks, I'll usually end up doing something random and trivial, yet fun nonetheless. One time I played a game of HvZ, nerf guns and all. x.X

----------


## mattbrox

got idea off another forum, anyway please addon  :smiley: 

1. kill a DC
2. spawn a monster in a city
3. go to the moon and shoot the sun into earth
4. fly a aircraft of some sort
5. drive a VERY fast car down a empty road
6. entering a movie
7. sex (duh)
8. spawn people on the sun
9. ice age
10. blowing up a building

........................

----------


## no-Name

Merged~

Put yourself in an sphere of mirrors, and see what it looks like inside.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

*Watch yourself on replay*. I've done it before and its really mind-blowing. I was flying low and accelerated upwards and then simply turned around and watched myself do it again from 3rd person view. It's really not as hard as it sounds and it is amazing.

----------


## Zelzahim

80. Turn yourself into super-human with a cool heavy armor and kick some bad-guy butts
81. Jump from a cliff
82. Go for a slide down the rainbow
83. Fight a lion
84. Throw a molotovcocktail
85. Fire a mortar
86. Fight a very intense paintball-war
87. Sit in front of a mirror and play with fireballs
88. Kick a football 500 feet up and blow it in a gigantic explosion
89. Drink apple-juice
90. Bend things(candles, trees, pipes etc.

//Zelzahim

----------


## gibbsman

I like to tell people they don't exist and watch their reactions.
Usually they will freak out.

----------


## Banana

1.School lockdown deathmatch

2.Successful Flying

3. Zombie Apocalypse

4.

5.

6.

----------


## deathxel

> im currently making a list of things to do in a lucid.
> 
> 
> 1.School lockdown deathmatch
> 
> 2.Successful Flying
> 
> 3. Zombie Apocalypse
> 
> ...




lol this whole thread is about ideas and its got 5 pages of them

----------


## Banana

i posted it somewhere else and no-name merged it to here.

----------


## deathxel

o right lol sry
woulda been odd if you originally posted that here  :tongue2:

----------


## Banana

Fall through the floor.

Walk on your hands

Kick a baby

Kick your grandma

Ask a DC a math question, see if they get it right.

Eat Peanut Butter

Stab yourself in the eye with a fork

Eat your own hand

Pull off your own head and throw it.



thats it for now

----------


## pepolshet

Here it goes:

~ Prove a DC that you are dreaming
~ Beat up Mojojojo (from Powerpuff girls)
~ Smoke pot with J.Bush
~ Eat something
~ Invent a new color

----------


## Sentaku

So, I was thinking about making this thread for a while.

Let's make a list of things to do in a Lucid Dream that would be fun! It's a good idea if you're new to lucid dreaming and want a few ideas once you've got the hang of it!

If it's good I'll edit your suggestion into the list.

*Obvious Activities*

-Flying
-Teleportation
-Telekinesis
-Creating objects/people
-Have a conversation with a Dream Character

*Fun Stuff!*

-Using your hands as binoculars
-Create a door and walk through it without knowledge of where it leads.
-Ask questions about yourself to a Dream Character
-Act out a scene from a song/movie/book
-Eat/Drink something you've never tasted before


With a little help from everyone here this list could be HUGE!  Suggest some ideas!

----------


## Shift

Ooh! I've got one! I've got one! 

Read the forums to make sure there isn't already a thread on what you're posting!!!  :boogie:

----------


## Exdream

1. Sex
2. Flying
3. Exploring 
4. Sex
5. Eating
6. Sex
7. TRANSFORM INTO A MONSTER RAAWRR
8. Sex 

Any questions?  ::D: 
Just kidding, pretty sure there is a giant thread about this already.

----------


## no-Name

> Ooh! I've got one! I've got one! 
> 
> Read the forums to make sure there isn't already a thread on what you're posting!!!



.

Merged~

----------


## yuriythebest

dreamgoals are nothing new. here are ye ole tibetan dreamyoga dreamgoals


*Spoiler* for _LargeImage_: 








source: tibetan yogas of dream and sleep

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Here are some:

Eat the ground.

Go to a dentists office and force the dentist to sign a waiver saying he won't do anything evil.

Become someone else, then sneak up behind said person and scare them.

Robot Monkey. Enough Said.

----------


## yuriythebest

> Eat the ground.



did that  :tongue2:

----------


## Ozzi99

"Fly to the moon in your bathtub"...inspired by G mod? ::lol:: 



Wow hell of a list, everything i can think of is on there  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

::banana::  everything thats on this list, but with george bush as your counterpart  ::banana:: 

Did I just double the whole list?  :boogie:  WHOOOOOOooooooooooa hahah naaah but you get the point.. the possibilities are endlessssssss ENDLESS I TELL YOUU!

Happy dreaming  ::D:

----------


## Sentaku

> Ooh! I've got one! I've got one! 
> 
> Read the forums to make sure there isn't already a thread on what you're posting!!!




I searched "List of things to do in an LD" and nothing came up  ::shock::

----------


## no-Name

Mass merge of four threads~

----------


## panta-rei

> Mass merge of four threads~



Wooo!

----------


## Nathan-kun

I don't usually take interest in re-enacting TV or video games in lucid dreams, but this looks like a lot of fun: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzIEi...B1E9C4&index=4 

A hyper dodgeball game! For those of you who are not familiar with the story of Haruhi Suzumiya, she has the ability to control reality, but she is not consciously aware of it. I find this concept ironically relevant to lucid dreaming.

Anyway, sorry for the crazy anime reference. I just thought that it was funny.

*Edit: This meant to go in the lucid experiences section. I don't know how it ended up here. Please move it if it's an issue.

----------


## Zelkova

::shock:: 

It like DBZ but with a dodgeball.

----------


## no-Name

Bump~

Eat a battery, let the light shine through your eyes and other orfices.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

-Compose a masterpiece.

Or at least a really kick-ass Trance song.

-Make all the mountains around you burst into volcanoes and turn the sky into a barrage of epic, colorful storm clouds, then clear it all away with the snap of a finger.

----------


## Dreamer1988

How about being a seagull for a day, target practice heh  :smiley: 

Playing snooker with our solar system.

Or swimming through your brain

In one LD last year I imagined sound waves infront of me, 
vibrating with as music played.

----------


## spockman

Moved on request.

But yeah, a hyper dodgeball game would be great fun! Especially if you and all of the DCs moved at hyper speed. I'll have to try this sometime...

----------


## Pepsi

_25 Great Things To Do While In A LD_

1. Rule the universe. Muahahaha!
2. Meet my personified sub-conscious then get her REALLY mad.
3. Kill zomies with Leon in RE4.
4. Become a ninja and beat pirates!
5. Same as above, but vice versa.
6. Time travel! (Like in Doctor Who.)
7. Live in an anime. (Your own, or something like Naruto.)
8. Talk to God about 42. (Ahh, Hitchhiker&#180;s Guide.)
9. Share a dream with my friends. :3
10.  Shapeshift.
11. Travel on the U.S.S. Enterprise! (With the Picard Song, of course.)
12. Mess up the lives of my enemies.
13. Worship a random DC for no reason at all;
14. Make my own world.
15. After 14, go off into my own little world.
16. Meet my comic characters, since I&#180;m an artist. (Great if your in a rut.)
17. Relive my favorite books, but with me in them.
18. Watch Apocalypse.
19. Talk with celebrities about the weather.  :tongue2: 
20. Live someone else&#180;s life. 
21. Have a robot-dog sidekick.
22. Live like Cleopatra.
23. Become Famous.  :smiley: 
24. Save the World.
25. Fly!

Good Luck!

----------


## CorpseGroom

I guess these would fall under special abilities:

I stopped the rain from falling because it was interfering with my flying.
I commanded a herd of dogs to stop running and jumping all over me, and they went back into the woods.

Lighthearted adventure:
I wielded a lightsaber to disperse a violent mob.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

My current goal is to ask a DC who killed JFK.

----------


## Derrynator

meet your higher self/ spirit guide

----------


## no-Name

Merged another list thread~

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just rode a flying polar bear with angel wings.  Add that to your list  ::lol::

----------


## unknowndreamer

Control a swarm of wasps to do what you want.

----------


## Oneiro

> My current goal is to ask a DC who killed JFK.



Interesting. This has been done before. Maybe you should read this AFTER you have any success with it.

http://www.littlebigpress.co.uk/file...%20Kennedy.htm

----------


## iamthegreatandpowerfulodd

> I'm stuck at a mall for an hour and a half to wait for a haircut,  so i've got nothing but time to kill.   Oh yeah,  free internet kiosks kick ass.
> 
> 
> Become your favorite player for your favorite team of your favorite sport in the most important game of the year.
> 
> You are an actual Bikini Inspector
> 
> Feed birds antacid pills and watch them expload.  (I have never done this and will never do this in waking life,  but in a dream what the heck)
> 
> ...



lol, i remember a dream from when i was 3, now 18 it was a cartoon, i have had dreams were they were cartoons recently also, pretty possible ^^

----------


## Potatoes

What if you duplicate yourself, and give your copy the same powers as you have? Make him a second "dream-god"

----------


## RobotGymnast

Exactly what the title says! Post your (for lack of a better word) dreams of what you'd like to accomplish in a lucid dream! (it still counts if you wanted to do it and then accomplished it already)

Here's my list:



```
Have a dream that feels like hours
Fly (not glide)
Teleport
Walk through walls (with no resistance)
Perform telekinesis
Spar with Morpheus/Neo in that dojo
Be in a Final Fantasy game
Run at super-speed
Halt time
Be in a gunfight
Kick ass in a big medieval battle (idea from JamesLD)
```

----------


## aminul

be in transformaers
be in terminater 4
massively explode things at will

----------


## VampireLime17

Just read my signature  :smiley:

----------


## no-Name

Merged another thread of the same value~

----------


## yuriythebest

have sex with self- literally
have sex with female version (or male if you are already female) of self
throw shoe at obama
slap prez Obama
slap perez hilton
divide by zero
enjoy a beer with pres Obama
consume your own flesh
visit hell, heaven, etc
liberate Palestine from the jews
increase your internet speed
merge with the internet
find out the "true" identity of the stig (I don't believe its Schumacher)
command a Borg fleet
command a starfleet vessel
engage in a debate with albert enistein and outsmart him
embarass paris hilton
speak with picard and shaun connery- in a similar posh voice!
eat diamonds and gold
be the star of your own talk show
be uber small, experience the world from the eyes of a fly or ant
be very large, like an elephant or larger
be whatever species and find the opposite sex of that species attractive
beat the S**t out of the cast of heroes

----------


## Mariano

> be uber small, experience the world from the eyes of a fly or ant



ooh I always wanted to do that!! that's awesome, I'm going to put it on my goal list...

anyways I will put 1 goal....


-see my clothes

----------


## RobotGymnast

First of all, I don't know if you're doing this, but I think you should keep your post edited and updated with all the suggestions thus far; thay way, people can see at a glance what's already been said.

Oh, and I want to speak with my subconscious. Like, literally have it manifest itself as a copy of me. (The somewhat paradoxical part is that I wouldn't need to speak because I'd be speaking inside my subconscious, so it would already know what I was going to say. The only reason I'd need to speak is because I'd LIKE to speak. I suppose it's like having a virtual machine send its parent machine messages, where the parent machine could technically read the messages before they were sent anyway.)

Also, I'd like to be inside all of the games I'm designing, speak with the characters from a story I have in the making, and practice my drums for once (I can never do that when I'm awake.. although, apparently, I come back every week and I've gotten much better. He says I learn in my sleep; I guess I could make that literal.)

Ooh, have a wizard's duel (and to be Harry Potter, rewriting the last book or two of that series)

----------


## Maria92

Well, I've been trying to become lucid for a little while...still got a long way to go, though.  ::damnit::  However, in the short time I've known about LDing, I've come up with about a billion things to do once I become lucid. Of course, I'm sure I've missed some excellent ideas. So...anyone have any suggestions? Here are a few highlights from my list:
Fly (duh)
Pilot a WWI Sopwith Camel/WWII Spitfire IX/shoot down the Red Baron
Eat everything I can get my hands on
Play around with super powers
Shake hands with Einstein (one of my heroes. Nerds rule!)
Summon dragon/wreak havoc
Summon tornado/wreak havoc
Manipulate time (in the dream world, of course)
Telekinetic/pyrokinetic battle to the death
Get a massage
etc. etc. etc.
The list keeps on going, but I kinda doubt anyone wants to see the whole thing in all its epic glory.

----------


## CarmineEternity

Hmm. Interesting ideas. Wish I was in the mood to think of cool stuff to do. :/

----------


## louie54

lol, I like the massage idea.

I know some of mine that you haven't listed are

*Talking to dream characters (because really since your talking to yourself, you are making self-discoveries)

*Puppet dream characters

*Something else  :wink2: 

*Rob a bank

*Move objects with mind

*Get as much detail and lucidity as possible

I've kind of done the last one. The dream was really clear and pretty long but I think I could earn more detail than even the waking life. Just takes practice.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like the simple things.  For example, Twoshadows just had a dream where she flew through the rain.  I've never really given my full attention to a rainstorm, before.

----------


## louie54

Sorry to hear about your lack of experience but hang in there. It's about the most damn rewarding experience. Just try to make other goals like, to become lucid atleast once a month or two. Thats what I did, and now I have them around 5 times a month. Still apply the other rules ofcourse like trying out different techniques and reality checking. One that really worked for me was wake-back-to-bed.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Visit the National Gallery, find a painting I like, jump in and join in the action.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Summon dragon/wreak havoc - Good luck with that. I've been trying that for the past month  :tongue2: 

Telekinetic/pyrokinetic battle to the death - FTW

Get a massage - WTF

The possibility's are almost endless. If you find yourself in a lucid dream and can't think of any goals you can always visit any movie, game, book or comic of your choice. For instance, control the Darkness like Jackie Estacado does in the comic book.

----------


## Sigurd

How about fight nazis on the russian front as captain america? EPIC! 
Some ideas are to watch lots of anime and watch sci-fi. OH NO 11 SECS ON THE COMPUTER!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!

----------


## Maria92

louie54: Oh, I'll DEFINITELY be doing "something else." Hahaha!  ::banana::   :boogie: 

The Silver Bullet: Where do you think I got the dragon idea from? I love it!
Hey, I like massages, ok? Especially when some gorgeous chick is giving them.  ::D: 

Robot_Butler: Liking the flying-in-the-rain idea. That sounds like a lot of fun. 

Sigurd: Definitely going to bash Nazi skulls...preferably with blunt objects.  :mwahaha: 

Thanks, guys!

----------


## The Cusp

> Sigurd: Definitely going to bash Nazi skulls...preferably with blunt objects.



Nazis, zombies and robots are the three things you can beat the living crap out of and not feel any remorse.

Those are the only three things they allow graphic violence against in cartoons.  In Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, robots are the only thing Leonardo could use his swords on.  In an animated X-Men cartoon, the only episode that Wolverine uses his claws on people is the one where he teams up with Captain America to fight Nazis.  That's the only time you see him use his claws on actual people, and the only time there is actual blood involved.  A historic moment in animation!

That's why I love my zombie dreams!  I use crowbars, sledge hammer, swords, axes.  I can be as violent as I want an feel no remorse.

----------


## D1r3w0lf

Time travel

----------


## Njd1990

Perhaps sitting and looking at your surroundings and the details of them. Could be pretty interesting.

----------


## TomSnare

I rode a motorcycle once in a non lucid dream and it was WAY fun. I think it'd be awesome to do it lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

Try breathing under water.   :smiley:

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Where do you think I got the dragon idea from? I love it! - And I would love to hear how that lucid goes. You should definitely post that dream on here when you have it  :smiley:  

Hey, I like massages, ok? Especially when some gorgeous chick is giving them. - I see where your going with that now. Although I think I already know how it will turn out  :wink2:

----------


## ScoobyDooMoo

Fly to outer space and look back on Earth  :smiley:

----------


## Sigurd

> That's why I love my zombie dreams!  I use crowbars, sledge hammer, swords, axes.  I can be as violent as I want an feel no remorse.



Yeah, i just had this dream, i was old Cap' (My favorite superhero). I was fighting nazis on the home front. It was amazing i led my squad of russians to fight the Nazi scum! Very fun. Hey whats the cube in your DP supposed to represent. Its probably just a cube, but it must have meaning.

----------


## Maria92

Ooh, liking the time travel idea. Think it would also be fun to stop time, too.

Underwater breathing: I'll be swimming with sharks in no time. 

Hmmm...space exploration...hadn't thought of that. That'd be cool!

Sigurd-good luck with the Navy SEALs! Kick some butt, brah.  :superman: 

Oh, hey, I almost forgot; on the off chance anyone wants to see my big dumb list of stuff to do (the epic 2+ pages), just PM me. I check daily.

----------


## Sigurd

Thanks Mario I appreciate it! ::banana:: 
I love gaining the motivational support, it means ALOT. Yes im definitely going to check out your epic 2+ pager. Say where do you think of these anyways, like do you just get em popped in your head or is it like a hard thing to deal w/? My ideas come from things i see on movies and comics.

----------


## Maria92

Some of it is from TV, movies, etc., some of it is stuff I've always wanted to do, a couple came from surfing the net, and a lot of it is from my very creative little sister. She easily doubled the length of my list. She actually had a lot of good ideas. Anyway, I'll PM you the list (and spare the others).  ::D:

----------


## Sylph

Mmmm... I once dreamed of a dragon. A really big, white-bluish beast. It took me about half the dream to get out of its mouth.  ::roll:: 
It was a non-lucid, though.

----------


## Evercy

Be a part of an epic battle with thousands of dreaming characters. A castle siege would be really fun also! 

 Give yourself superpowers like Super strength or fire breath to make your impact on the battle more dramatic.

Throw in a couple of dragons or huge elephants...or Ringwraiths to add to the epicness!

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Great ideas, It reminds me that I need to make a full list of dream goals... Bt good luck, and I would like to see the full list.  ::D:  

As for things to do... Going inside paintings is a big one for me. Also, I'd love to create a planet. And destroy the universe.  As because of a dream I had last night, I'd love to see/talk to/fight a physical manifestation of a nightmare. Which by the way, would also be the best DC ever.  :boogie:

----------


## Maria92

Great siege idea! Gonna have to try that. Definitely going to be dragons...

Haven't had a nightmare in forever, but I think I could come up with a sufficiently scary DC. Paintings would be fun, too. I'll PM you the list.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Dragons make everything better. Soon, all my lucids will have one  :tongue2:

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Good list Mario, I hope you manage to Beat down Nazis/robots/zombies/republicans, successfully. 
And the nightmare were not scary, more of a cross between 


And 

Sorry about the size.  :Oops:

----------


## melmel

This is indeed a very strange idea, but has anyone tried suicide at all? I assume that you are all aware of that you don't really get to the point of death (or actually hitting the ground if you're falling) in dreams. I've heard that if you do, you die.

----------


## Maria92

I've heard that, too, but I also read that people who have actually died in their dreams went on to experience whatever version of the afterlife they believe in. Just to be safe, though, I think I'll put that one on the bottom of my list...

Fabio-thanks. I'll make those buggers pay! I've got to ask, though...what on earth is the bottom picture?

----------


## melmel

On another note, whether you've read Harry Potter or not, Quidditch is a must.

----------


## Manitou

If I could do anything, I would love to create my "dream house" and fill it with all the clothes, video games and other stuff I can't afford in real life  :smiley:  Oh, I have a little dream goal list also, but I'd like to see yours too.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> This is indeed a very strange idea, but has anyone tried suicide at all? I assume that you are all aware of that you don't really get to the point of death (or actually hitting the ground if you're falling) in dreams. I've heard that if you do, you die.



That sounds ridiculous, where did you hear it?
People have said that you respawn or whatever :/

----------


## melmel

> That sounds ridiculous, where did you hear it?
> People have said that you respawn or whatever :/



My friend  ::?:  Apparently I'm too scared to try it.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> My friend  Apparently I'm too scared to try it.



Tons of people have tried it before you or them, it's all in your head and it's totally bogus.
Just spent 15 minutes on google  :tongue2: 
Steven Laberge on his website (I think he owns lucidity.com) also said that it's not harmful.
If you could die from that then there would be warnings all over on TV etc. etc.

----------


## Maria92

Quidditch...now there's an idea!

Ah, good to know I can safely die in peace.  :boogie: 

Manitou...check your private messages. Also, PM me your list (if you don't mind, of course).

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> Quidditch...now there's an idea!
> 
> Ah, good to know I can safely die in peace. 
> 
> Manitou...check your private messages. Also, PM me your list (if you don't mind, of course).



Get a loved one to notify the forums if you do die from sleep-death though, it will further research for us all!
EDIT: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ighlight=death
read

----------


## Conkt

But if you were to die in a dream, and then die in real life, then how would anyone know? It's true that people have died from nightmares, but you must have a very rare heart condition, of which I know not the name.

----------


## no-Name

> This is indeed a very strange idea, but has anyone tried suicide at all? I assume that you are all aware of that you don't really get to the point of death (or actually hitting the ground if you're falling) in dreams. I've heard that if you do, you die.



Very much bogus. I've died several times, and I've read about many members experiences on dying. You will not die in waking life.

Merged with other countless threads on the same subject~

----------


## Maria92

Ack! I've been consolidated!  :Pissed:   ::hijack:: 
Darn...that was an epic thread, too. My first one...sniff...

----------


## The Silver Bullet

I've died before in a non-lucid. Got my skull blown away with a shotgun. It felt awesome. I was all light-headed while I was crashing to ground because, well, I had no more brains.

----------


## Sigurd

> Ack! I've been consolidated!  
> Darn...that was an epic thread, too. My first one...sniff...



Hahaha! Well mario i have to say your list is spectacular, but i feel bad that you haven't done any of them yet. LD'ing could be hard. 

Oh yeah thanks for putting up my goal on beating up nazis. When i completed that task, i was like wow.. Im the SH!t  :boogie:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG.  An idea for a specific superpower.  Not one of the "normal" ones:  (I did this in a dream once).  Fly through a window.  It breaks.  Turn back to it, then, with your hand, put it near the window and move it around, bringing the cracked peices back to their place.

So much fun if you're goin into a random house with people in it.  You can tell them "never fear, you're window will be fixed" (or whatever  :tongue2: ).  They'll be like "ooo!"  Have fun with it!

Actually, I may have this idea much earlier in the thread, but I'm sure not everyone has read the whole thread, so, here.

----------


## Maria92

> Actually, I may have this idea much earlier in the thread, but I'm sure not everyone has read the whole thread, so, here.



Hahaha! I'm gonna try and read the whole thing! Stayed up until 1 am last night. Got halfway through the second page.  ::banana::  Copied and pasted ideas I liked into my list...I just about quadrupled the sucker! Really like the one where you wear a kilt, carry a saber, and lead your army of undead skeletons to wreak havoc on Congress. Also, kicking Bush in the nuts. Now I have to go and organize it.  :Eek:  When it's finally finished, with ideas incorporated from all 800 posts or so, I'll be offering to send it to anyone who wants it. Hopefully, I can finish sometime within the week...homework permitting. Don't stop sending in those great ideas! 

Mario

----------


## Maria92

You know what? I give up. That's it...game over.  :Bang head:  There's just too much material out there.  ::reading::  For reference's sake, though, there are great lists at the bottom of page one, the middle of page two, and somewhere in page three. I've assimilated a list of fun stuff, without any of what I consider to be the "clutter." That's all I need. If anyone else can come up with a comprehensive list of everything mentioned, please don't hesitate to PM me. I would be most gracious.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I just thought of another idea!  You know, in the bible (yeah, I know that a lot of you are atheist, but it is still fun!) once Jesus lifted the ocean around him, and helped some desperate people out.  So, lift the water out around you while you walk!  It could be fun.  You can still see in the ocean, without "being in the ocean"!

Also, ride on a dolphin!

----------


## JamesLD

how about meeting jesus

----------


## Goldenheart

Salutations!  And welcome to the new thread for all ideas creative and new to try in your next lucid dream!


Few guidelines:

Try to keep the ideas _creative_.

Please, as always, be kind and courteous to your fellow lucid dreamers.

All comments are appreciated, but for clarity, put your ideas in bold lettering, please.  All other banter in natural lettering.   :smiley: 

---

I'll start.   ::D: 

*Find a list of things to do in a lucid dream, in a lucid dream.  Follow it's instructions.*

All input is welcome!  

Go wild!  	 :woohoo:

----------


## panta-rei

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=3678

----------


## Conkt

What an original concept!

----------


## Maria92

I'd post, but my list of stuff is over 300 items long, and it's pretty much all covered in the other forum.^ Expect to be consolidated by a moderator. 
What hasn't yet been said:
Summon giant puppy/wreak havoc
surfing
and my personal favorite: wear a kilt, carry a saber, and lead your army of skeletons armed with double-barreled shotguns into congress to unleash hell.

----------


## Goldenheart

Find a list of things to do in a lucid dream, while you are in a lucid dream, and follow it's instructions.   ::D:

----------


## no-Name

> http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=3678



Merged~




> What an original concept!



Haaaaaaa

----------


## panta-rei

How many threads is this, now?

----------


## no-Name

too many :[

keep them up, though
at the rate we're going, this will be the first thread to break 1000 posts in the dream control section in about two months.

Have sex with nothing, then orgasm from it
Read this thread in an LD
Run out of ideas after reading it.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

If this has already been said, oh well, but when I have the ability and control, I would want to become a GIANT monster and just decimate, maybe even heximate (if you laughed at that, then may you lead a long, happy life), a major US city (Much like Cloverfield). Just the idea of being unstoppable and vengeful at the same time is beautiful to me.

Another idea I had, just for shits and giggles, and to spite the very power of lucid dreaming, is to just sit down and do something mundane, like folding laundry or doing taxes...haha

----------


## Maria92

> If this has already been said, oh well, but when I have the ability and control, I would want to become a GIANT monster and just decimate, maybe even heximate (if you laughed at that, then may you lead a long, happy life), a major US city (Much like Cloverfield). Just the idea of being unstoppable and vengeful at the same time is beautiful to me.
> 
> Another idea I had, just for shits and giggles, and to spite the very power of lucid dreaming, is to just sit down and do something mundane, like folding laundry or doing taxes...haha



Some of the top items on my list include:
Summon dragon/wreak havoc
Summon battle axe/wreak havoc
Summon giant puppy/wreak havoc
Summon army of sumo wrestlers/wreak havoc
Summon colossal worm/wreak havoc
Do the kamehameha/wreak havoc
etc. etc. etc.

Yeah, the whole vengeful/all-powerful thing appeals to me.  ::evil::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Some of the top items on my list include:
> Summon dragon/wreak havoc
> Summon battle axe/wreak havoc
> Summon giant puppy/wreak havoc
> Summon army of sumo wrestlers/wreak havoc
> Summon colossal worm/wreak havoc
> Do the kamehameha/wreak havoc
> etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Yeah, the whole vengeful/all-powerful thing appeals to me.



 ::roll:: .  You are so not like me.  You are violent

----------


## Maria92

Only in my dreams, and only toward my enemies.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Only in my dreams, and only toward my enemies.



Kay.  Good, but I wouldn't even do that in my dreams.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Though more popular, I don't get why everyone wants to do a kamehameha. The spirit bomb is where it's at...

----------


## Maria92

> Though more popular, I don't get why everyone wants to do a kamehameha. The spirit bomb is where it's at...



'splain, please.

----------


## panta-rei

spirit bomb > kamehameha

----------


## Maria92

Ah, the carnage. Yup, I'd say that trumps the kamehameha. Needs to be easier to use, though...but that's what lucid dreams are for, right? *added to list*

----------


## itschemistry

All of my lucid dreams are sex dreams. XD damn i want a flying one.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Do nothing/ wreak havoc
I will try to figure out how to do that one later.

----------


## yuriythebest

stay in one spot for 1000 years
become a black person
discuss "the theory of everything" with einstein and outsmart him
lift jay lenos chin
transmute a cola into a pepsi
piss beer and S**t potato chips

----------


## Maria92

Shrink your enemies to the size of footballs and punt them across the room and/or sit on them

----------


## Naiya

Watch a crop circle being formed...I need to try that.  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Ooh, liking the time travel idea. Think it would also be fun to stop time, too.
> 
> .



I have so got to try stopping time!  Just think of what you can do!  Stop time, then freak a DC out, endless possibilities!

----------


## Maria92

Finally, the devious side of LDS is revealed...welcome to the dark side.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Finally, the devious side of LDS is revealed...welcome to the dark side.



OK, you are going too far.  I'm not talking stuff that bad!  Like, going up to a DC start time back up, they'll be like, you were here?and time will start again, or some fairly harmless prank, I don't wanna kill anyone or hurt anyone or anything...

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, but you're still messin' with people, which isn't exactly nice...

Welcome to the medium-shade-of-gray side, then.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Yeah, but you're still messin' with people, which isn't exactly nice...
> 
> Welcome to the medium-shade-of-gray side, then.



In dreams.  I wouldn't do that in real life, I wouldn't mess with people that much.

----------


## Maria92

Welcome to the pure-as-freshly-fallen-snow side, then.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Welcome to the pure-as-freshly-fallen-snow side, then.



lol, you can stop now, just want you to know that I still am nice.  And gosh, that oddly made sense!

----------


## Mistoballin

Dark Action / Adventure:
-Snap someones neck with telekenisis?
-Nuke a city with your mind?

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Nuking a city will be fun as hell. Especially if your in the blast radius  ::D: .

----------


## PeaceL

My ultimate goal would be something like living one full year directing the most awesome movie of all time. I don't have the plot yet.

I would multiply myself to be the writer, producer, director, presentor and the whole filming crew and post-production crew. I would of course have the _best_ actors/actresses and we would chill all year long, have parties, money, booze, drugs. You know.

All that in one super LD.  ::D:  I'm not waiting on it haha.

----------


## PeaceL

Ouh, just thought of that (mainly because I was playing SSBM all week-end long)... Lots of birds with one stone: be Samus Aran.  ::D:

----------


## sheogorath

Have a dream that lasted a lifetime in a night. how awesome would that be? and also the stuff in my sig  :smiley:

----------


## XRyanZ

Turning into a hot babe:3

----------


## Lumpia2

Build and furnish your dream home.

Mine is a control room lined with computers and a hologram of myself in the middle that I can manipulate via computer.

----------


## Maria92

Go to the Caribbean, Bahamas, etc. and enclose yourself in a giant plastic bubble. Summon a hurricane while lying in comfort on the warm sand, sipping a smoothie. Watch the hurricane pass overhead, and marvel at its awesomeness.

Die, get reincarnated, skip ahead to kindergarten, and suddenly remember everything, including College calculus. Astound your teachers and classmates. Graduate at the age of 7.

----------


## PeaceL

> Go to the Caribbean, Bahamas, etc. and enclose yourself in a giant plastic bubble. Summon a hurricane while lying in comfort on the warm sand, sipping a smoothie. Watch the hurricane pass overhead, and marvel at its awesomeness.
> 
> Die, get reincarnated, skip ahead to kindergarten, and suddenly remember everything, including College calculus. Astound your teachers and classmates. Graduate at the age of 7.



Good stuff!

----------


## Maria92

lol, the last one I actually did in a non-lucid. It was amazing.

----------


## yuriythebest

dreamgoal: 
Massive shared LD- summon every single DV member (assuming those that are asleep at the time) to a giant venue and tell them a "secret word" for later confirmation.

----------


## Maria92

Race the moon to the horizon

Bounce around in a giant bubble gum bubble.

----------


## FireViper15

teleportation

----------


## Maria92

Have a colossal marshmallow war. None of that wimpy mini-marshmallow blaster crap, either. I'm talking marshmallow grenades, marshmallow machine guns, marshmallow rocket launchers and bazookas, marshmallow tanks, great atomic marshmallow bombs. Fight hand-to-hand with your scimitar against the vile candy people of the Gum Drop Kingdom, then dine on their delicious innards. 
*note: peanut butter, chocolate, etc. can be subbed or combined with the above.

----------


## insight

> Have a colossal marshmallow war. None of that wimpy mini-marshmallow blaster crap, either. I'm talking marshmallow grenades, marshmallow machine guns, marshmallow rocket launchers and bazookas, marshmallow tanks, great atomic marshmallow bombs. Fight hand-to-hand with your scimitar against the vile candy people of the Gum Drop Kingdom, then dine on their delicious innards. 
> *note: peanut butter, chocolate, etc. can be subbed or combined with the above.



At first I was terrified because I'm not much of a marshmallow fan. But when you said chocolate... mmmm.... I'm in for that  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

> At first I was terrified because I'm not much of a marshmallow fan. But when you said chocolate... mmmm.... I'm in for that



If you battle the Graham Cracker Soldiers, you have s'mores!  ::banana::

----------


## deepsleep

Shoot someone with a glockDo cocaineBe GodSpy on DCs (lol)

----------


## Pieman

to go beyond lucid dreaming from a lucid dream

----------


## PeaceL

Ask Death how/when/where/why you are going to die and take notes.

----------


## Conkt

Make a deal with your subconscious to be lucid every night

----------


## yuriythebest

> Make a deal with your subconscious to be lucid every night



I actually did this... twice - so far didn't work 

(was talking out loud to my surroundings and once to my reflection)

----------


## Dylan xD

I have 5 good ones

1. Try tell a DC he is god and he has all these special powers and stuff watch him try and make stuff happen and create stuff (well i think it would be funny)
2.'Delete' a DCs legs up to his waist, watch him chase after you
3.Summon people you hate infront of you, then kick there ass
4. kick there ass some more with sledge hammers (get all that anger out people)
5. Lay on some clouds and relax with a never ending bag of all flavour marsh mellows

----------


## CarmineEternity

*Destroy the universe.*

----------


## Motumz

> *Destroy the universe.*



You'd prolly wake up bleeding out your nose and ears.. That'd be too crazy to witness. UNLESS, you witness A universe explode. Not every universe in existence  :tongue2: 

I want to make a deal with my sub-conscious tho. Lucid every night for the win!  ::D:

----------


## Dream420

Meet the grim reaper lol

----------


## Dream420

Got some more amazing things to do lool
Fight Rocky Balboa
Fight A Terminator xD
Walk the Green Mile
Storm the beach like in Saving Private Ryan
Go To The Playboy Mansion - One for the lads haha

----------


## DreamVortex

My Big list:
Rip a hole in the sky
Dive off a skyscraper head first
Ride on a dragon whilst fighting armies of Dragon Warriors
Fly over a large city and destroy buildings one by one in whatever way you want
Kill a celebrity (one you hate(duh))
Rip off your skin so your just a bloody skeleton then:
*Scare children
*Go up to someone and say "I am your father!"
Jump infront of a speeding car
Dress up as mario then jump on people's heads
Rip someones face off
Survive a zombie apocalypse
Transform into an animal
Summon a horde of zombies in a city and wait to see what happens
Wait......See how long it takes for something interesting to happen, for eg. a DC may just come up to you and ask you to do something
Fly (an obvious one)
Woop Woop (You know what I mean)
Summon someone you hate and torture them slowly > ::D: 
Explore the sun
Rip your heart out
Punch someone and see how they react
Cause a big bang and investigate what happens next

----------


## yuriythebest

turn on the large hydron collider

----------


## PeaceL

> 2. Futuristic
> - Your on the run from the police in a futuristic city
> - Play a cop in a futuristic city



Reminded me of something:
Be the main character in GTA2, cheat and get all the guns, infinite ammo and infinite life, and get maximum wanted level (or more  ::D: ). It should be fucking awesome.

----------


## Sora

-Add a soundtrack to your dream.

----------


## LucidDreamer21

Some parts of my list:

talk to aliens
go on their spaceship
meet Torchwood
meet The Doctor
eat a banana (random)
go on the TARDIS
go in the Hub
kiss a dc (don't know why, just for fun)
meet my dream guide
go on an adventure
say something weird to a dc

and on and on and on...

----------


## yuriythebest

> -Add a soundtrack to your dream.



yay did that just a few days ago (added the cool dream-esque BSG soundtrack)

----------


## I_C_U

Well, last month I recall forming a band. Oh, it was cool BTW  ::D: .

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Got some more amazing things to do lool
> Fight Rocky Balboa
> Fight A Terminator xD
> Walk the Green Mile
> Storm the beach like in Saving Private Ryan
> Go To The Playboy Mansion - One for the lads haha



I fought a terminator in a dream this morning.  It was so cool.  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

How about 'going to the washroom'? =P

----------


## Pieman

to melt and 'de-melt' in a different world

----------


## Maria92

Cliff-dive in a squirrel suit.

----------


## Maria92

Sorry, pardon the double-post...I don't do this often.

Assume command of the Star Ship Enterprise...
...and boldy go where no man has gone before.

Something for the trekkies out there.  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## Piedude

Theres always:
                    Hardcore Parkour on roofs
                     Lightning fingers
                    The force
                    Start a riot
                    Magic Carpet!

----------


## PeaceL

Jam with Flea.

Smoke weed with Bob Marley.

Live alongside a befriended Kurdish Kangal into the wild.

Be a jedi in the present time with light-saber and the force.

Visit the Great Barrier Reef, nude, perfectly deaf and without an oxygen tank.

Be any Marvel/DC Comics character. Be Wolverine and kill Deadpool. Be Rogue without the downsides. Be Jean Grey. Be Iron Man, Hulk, Thor... etc

Be a mythological God/Hero/Creature. Grec/Roman/Nordic/Egyptian/Indian/Buddhist

Be the main character in GTA1 or GTA2, cheat and get all the guns, infinite ammo and infinite life, and get maximum wanted level (or more  ::D: ).

Get into a gravity-null room and get a massage by lots of hot chicks.

----------


## Maria92



----------


## The Silver Bullet

I remembered this old ps2 commercial. Might be interesting how playing this in a lucid turns out.

----------


## beachgirl

builf an art studio and paint the paintings i've always wanted to paint... and discover whole new styles of painting i haven't even done yet

----------


## Maria92

This one was inspired by the Sleep Talkin' Man:

Kick King Kong's monkey ass back to the jungle.

----------


## yumester

I think this thread deserves a bump

*Use the portal gun

*Cause a paradox with the portal gun

*Go to Hell

*Go to Heaven

*Create a beverage with magic. How does it taste?

*Create some food with magic. How does it taste?

----------


## Maria92

Pilot a giant mech. Wreak havoc/defeat another mech/wander around.

----------


## Coolb3rt

make the best gun ever and shoot random stuff like:
cars
chairs
rocks
people
other guns
bran flakes
oatmeal
1% milk
money
targets made outta cheese
smilies
the alphabet
George W. Bush
water bottles
the earth
buildings
animals (especially doves they go POOF!)
clay pots 
aluminum cans (you don't need to clean em up!)


DOG ADVENTURES!
become a dog and lick yourself on the american idol stage during a performance
leave a present on the white houses front lawn (if you know what I mean!)
hump a random number
hump a random civilian
hump an "A"
hump a random statue 
hump thin air

let your sences take over... and hump a pillow
let your sences take over and experience the life of fido!




BIRD ADVENTURES!
poop on George W. Bush
poop on the go
poop on an apple
poop on more poop
fly
fly again
fly backwards

ADVENTURE IN RANDOM LAND!!
dance fever
don't stop shooting that mounted machine gun!
become iron man and kill inanimate objects
be on the ball "literally"
drink water
sleep talk
sleep walk
zombie apocolypse
be a noob then don't
be a killer get arrested get on death row be immune to all of their killing methods!
be really bored
poke someones head then hide behind a glass door
throw random nades
!=!FLASHBANG!=!
make a title sequence
make repetitave humor!
bye...

----------


## Coolb3rt

have a dild, but make the dream characters think that you're still unaware that your dreaming! haha when they don't expect it say or do something that makes them very uncomfortable! then pull out your 9 and end them! and push them off of a cliff that is 148.3 and a half feet tall! then go grab a random letter number or sequence and bend it into a pony which you should ride through the ocean wearing a spedo and a beret!
thus proving to yourself that you aren't messing around!

rinse and repeat 1hundred times but you'll do it more i promise!

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Being able to inflate with helium and float away. It would be fun, untill a nasty bird comes and pops you with it's beak.

----------


## Breatan

i can only think of idk studying (waste)
and giving people things like tomatoes and celery to fight eachother with

----------


## Maria92

How about rending asunder the very fabric of time and space, creating a rip capable of transporting anyone or anything anywhere via wormhole? Kinda like the portal gun, but more sci-fi.

----------


## yumester

beat someone to death with their own arm

----------


## Indeed

Clone yourself.

Seriously, also...

Have a conversation with your cloned self.

----------


## YYNYM

> •	You're the skipper on Gilligan's Island. The women are tied naked to trees, and Gilligan is chained like a pet next to your Throne.




Get to a therapist. Now.
EDIT: I'll add one:
Become Inigo Montoa, and kill the man in black. You must say, "My name is Inigo Montoa. You killed my father. Prepare to die" First.
Also, old thread is old.

----------


## Maria92

> Get to a therapist. Now.



Eh, it's not so bad. Lop out Gilligan, make yourself a hunk, and you still have a three-way in a tropical paradise. 





> Become Inigo Montoa, and kill the man in black. You must say, "My name is Inigo Montoa. You killed my father. Prepare to die" First.
> Also, old thread is old.



I actually just watched that movie (again) in all its epic awesomeness. How did I not think of this?  ::shock::

----------


## YYNYM

I don't know. Best movie ever, though.

----------


## eperbokor

I hope none of these have been posted:
Command and entire legion to perform seppukuDestroy an entire galaxy with a finger snapFreeze time when a lightning bolt strikes and eat itSail on the celestial seas with a medieval ship

----------


## Ayus

I also hope its not an old Idea but:
Visit the restaurant at the end of the universe  ::D:

----------


## ElsiaStar

some of mine: (XxX = already done)


fly XxX
walk through a wall XxX
go to Willy Wonka's chocolate factory and eat grass
relive a memory
meet my dream guide
ride a rollercoaster
go to Atlantis
visit a scene/character from Inception
teleport XxX
create landscapes
breath underwater
skydive
meet someone famous/imporant (Obama, etc)
Swim in something edible (like noodles or candy!)

----------


## slydaa

I've had somthing similar, although not as forceful, more subtle like a thought. ie had a pop up menu in dream and it had odd options, heard this

"Probly best to wait till your more capable before changing these" 

And it kinda locked them out and made the ones I knew light up.
Mine use to be forceful but I learned to reason with it. make deals etc.

----------


## jmanjohn

Cook a cake, fly to the moon with said cake, and force it down the throat of a nerf hearder. haha biotch

----------


## Robot_Butler

Pull your reflection of out a mirror and punch it in the face.  Or give it a big, sloppy kiss.  Or interrogate it.

----------


## GabrielG

here's one that ive thought of doing, go to a mall filled with a ton of people and fly around have sex with people jump around destroy shit and have fun it makes it mroe amazing that your in a public place with so many people and malls jsut seem liek they'd be fun to fly around and run around in and to make it more fun and exciting do it all naked

----------


## GabrielG

> sex with a mermaid



how would that work?

----------


## GabrielG

> Why stop at 360 degree vision? Become a point of conciousness and see everything around you. Or better yet, become omnipotent and see everything in the universe from every possible angle.



ya have like 500 degree vision somehow!

----------


## GabrielG

> OOO OOO!! I have one! *looks around corner sneakingly* grow  a  300 foot penis and.......doo normal woman. xD   Or OR! no... nuff said.



i lol'd  :smiley:

----------


## GabrielG

Take off master chief's helmet to see what he looks like

----------


## TheShmee

my favorite one is telekinesis.  Also i'm a fencer so i couple the two and have massive lightsaber battles.  One of my favs.  The feeling of the force is truely the best part, you just will it into being its quite simple.  drugs of course to satisfy some hedonist tendencies 
have a dream
go to ancient rome and participate in a temple of dionysus 
the hundred years war
get 10 minutes in a dark alley with bush
go to kent state and warp all the bullets out of the guns and warp flowers into every barrel
go to a grateful dead concert
have thanksgiving dinner with einstein, and ask him about his thoughts on god
tron-like scenarios pwn
put a telekinetic barrier around kenedy and spend the rest of the dream tracking down whomever you think is responsible
meet gandalf and have him cast infinite orgasm on you
become energy and travel at the speed of light across the universe
drink serotonin
meet your mothers grandfather
ingest cot and be a viking berserker for a battle or two
be a dolphin
predators vs aliens
mind meld with someone important to you
save a princess from a dragon
fight the wizard that conjured katrina haiti and bp
create a rock so heavy you cannot lift it
change the shape of the receptors in your brain to accept all input and have some good old fashion synesthesia
go on a spirit quest
hang out with your deceased canine
communicate with a tree and unlock its wisdom
go back into the womb

----------


## GabrielG

> I don't understand how you can enjoy doing such things in dreams, somebody explain!
> 
> Many things in posts above sound great, but still how can you enjoy them?! Dreams aren't real, you remember that, and so it kind of kills the pleasure of doing this stuff. You blow up a house, and you know it's just an unreal house that you pretended to blow up and pretended to see the ruins... not funny in my book



cause you're a girl...

----------


## GabrielG

> Eat a gigantic piece of apple pie. 
> 
> Look in a mirror to see what your hair / face looks like, and keep turning away and then looking back to see how your face changes.



I've tried that but the only difference was my head was bigger and i was still wearing the shirt i wore to bed but jeans with it

----------


## reci

> fight the wizard that conjured katrina haiti and bp



 ::lol::

----------


## GabrielG

> I just thought of another idea!  You know, in the bible (yeah, I know that a lot of you are atheist, but it is still fun!) once Jesus lifted the ocean around him, and helped some desperate people out.  So, lift the water out around you while you walk!  It could be fun.  You can still see in the ocean, without "being in the ocean"



im atheist but even i know that was moses

----------


## LucidDragon

1. Stand with the 300 Spartans
2. Have an epic full-scale war
3. "Melt" into a DC (Possession)
4. Change genders
5. Become Samus Aran and fight Ridley and Mother Brain mecha

----------


## WakataDreamer

> im atheist but even i know that was moses



The religious community thanks you for that lol

----------


## Quick Silver

> change the shape of the receptors in your brain to accept all input and have some good old fashion synesthesia



XD freakin random people man. I was already planning on doing something similar though but still, that's funny.

----------


## melanieb

Thread closed **

----------

